# Poland saved Europe many times.



## SobieskiSavedEurope

With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.

Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia

As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.

Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia

Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.

No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia

Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.

Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe

Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.

Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit

Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.

Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia

Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.

Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia

Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia

Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.

Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Arguably,
the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.

Poles helped create the USA,
with Kosciuszko 

Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia

With Pulaski.

Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia


----------



## Rambunctious

Two Polish hunters were driving through the country to go bear
hunting. They came upon a fork in the road where a sign read "BEAR
LEFT" so they went home....


----------



## Rambunctious

Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...


----------



## Rambunctious

Q: How do you stop a Polish army on horseback?...
A: Turn off the carousel....


----------



## Rambunctious

Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....


Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
A: Take the pin out and throw it back....


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia


Little too much rooting for the home team, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rambunctious said:


> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....



Such an ungrateful & disrespectful vermin.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia


Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes


----------



## Rambunctious

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an ungrateful & disrespectful vermin.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
Click to expand...


That's Czechoslovakia.
Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.

Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
Click to expand...

The polish air force was defeated in under an hour


----------



## Dekster

The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did


----------



## Frannie

Dekster said:


> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did


Lol.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
Click to expand...




Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
Click to expand...


If so.
I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.

Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
Click to expand...


Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brzezinski.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
Click to expand...

Leave here then I will help you pack


----------



## Dekster

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
Click to expand...


Reagan led from behind.  The USSR was basically already doomed by the time he did his "Tear Down This Wall" optic.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
Click to expand...

The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy


----------



## Death Angel

Rambunctious said:


> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....


I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
Click to expand...


You, and you ilk will trade a actual Polish ally for an actual Zion enemy.

Says much about WASP stupidity.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
Click to expand...


WASP & the Zion aren't races.

Way to be a buffoon.

Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
Click to expand...


It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.
Click to expand...

Eat your pierogies kid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Solidarity Movement probably did more to sow the seeds that brought down the Soviet Union than Reagan/America did
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat your pierogies kid
Click to expand...


You're
Prejudiced against Polish people.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
Click to expand...

Russia? 20 million dead


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat your pierogies kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're
> Prejudiced against Polish people.
Click to expand...

Actually my wife is part polish


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
Click to expand...


Who did that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan played on the Afghan - Soviet war setup by Polish Brezinski.
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat your pierogies kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're
> Prejudiced against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my wife is part polish
Click to expand...


Howard Stern's wife is Polish, and he's very prejudiced against Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rambunctious said:


> Q: How do you stop a Polish army on horseback?...
> A: Turn off the carousel....



Most people had Horse units in WW2, Nazi Germany's army was 80% Horse drawn, we don't hear much about that, however.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rambunctious said:


> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...



Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.

But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets went bankrupt because of Reagan's 600 ship navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was much more so the Afghan-Soviet war organized by Polish Brzezinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat your pierogies kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're
> Prejudiced against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my wife is part polish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard Stern's wife is Polish, and he's very prejudiced against Poles.
Click to expand...

Because stern and anyone who would marry him is retarded


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did that?
Click to expand...

Germans


----------



## Frannie

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> 
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans
Click to expand...

Stalin killed a bunch too


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
Click to expand...


So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
Click to expand...

Nope not one bit of German in me.

But you keep creating what you want schizzo


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
Click to expand...


Probably an Anglo...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
Click to expand...


They most likely meant bigot...

Hey, I love the Polish as much as I love the Serbians, well just know I believe Hotler mistaken the Yiddish population of Europe for the Polish and Serbians...


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> 
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
Click to expand...

See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.

You are a piece of shit


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so.
> I still can't think of a people who helped saved Europe so much.
> 
> Yet, you show no gratitude like a disrespectful vermin.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia? 20 million dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
Click to expand...

Ukrainian and I married a Pole. Not anti Pole-you just go off the deep end.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did that?
> 
> 
> 
> Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
Click to expand...

Does* that* matter?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
Click to expand...


Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.

Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does* that* matter?
Click to expand...


Well, if they mock Poles, I should be able to know they're ancestry, it's only fair.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does* that* matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if they mock Poles, I should be able to know they're ancestry, it's only fair.
Click to expand...

Fair enough


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
Click to expand...

Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2

That's kookoo


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does* that* matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if they mock Poles, I should be able to know they're ancestry, it's only fair.
Click to expand...

I own a pot stock, you are a pothead


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
Click to expand...

Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well


----------



## Third Party

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
Click to expand...

My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
Click to expand...


Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.

Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.


----------



## Rambunctious

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
Click to expand...

Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rambunctious said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...
Click to expand...


Russia can do a lot more damage to the USA than Muslims can.


----------



## Rambunctious

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia can do a lot more damage to the USA than Muslims can.
Click to expand...

Intentions....its all about intentions....and I don't know where you were on 9-11 but the damage done that day was horrific...and I'm not finished with vengeance yet...until the good Muslims stand up and discard their nut jobs and shed their hatred I will continue to enjoy their ongoing butt kicking we are giving them....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rambunctious said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia can do a lot more damage to the USA than Muslims can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intentions....its all about intentions....and I don't know where you were on 9-11 but the damage done that day was horrific...and I'm not finished with vengeance yet...until the good Muslims stand up and discard their nut jobs and shed their hatred I will continue to enjoy their ongoing butt kicking we are giving them....
Click to expand...


News flash, Palestinians, Saddam & Iran didn't do 9/11.

PS.
The first 9/11 possible Police officer to be killed of 9/11 illnesses bares a Polish surname, beingJames Zadroga.


----------



## Frannie

Third Party said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
Click to expand...

Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
Click to expand...

The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia can do a lot more damage to the USA than Muslims can.
Click to expand...

But Muslims have done far more damage to the USA than Russia has


----------



## Rambunctious

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> News flash, Palestinians, Saddam & Iran didn't do 9/11


They have the same mentality and hatred of us...so yeah...I kind of don't care...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
Click to expand...


Haha, what an ignorant statement.

Pole Brzezinski organized the Soviets into attacking Afghanistan, which indebted & occupied Soviets in Afghanistan.
While
Polish Solidarity broke away from the Soviets, because they were distracted by Afghanistan, and couldn't squash Polish Solidarity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?
Click to expand...


Using largely the Swiatecki slip bomb device?

Swiatecki bomb slip - Wikipedia


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, what an ignorant statement.
Click to expand...

Number of polish nukes 0
Number of polish carriers 0 minus linda and the baby
Number of polish fighter jets 0 minus the ones we gave them for show
Number of polish pierogi joints, too many
Yea Poland scared Gorby 4 sure


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using largely the Swiatecki slip bomb device?
> 
> Swiatecki bomb slip - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

No using B17's...…………………..Jesus Christ u r toopid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, what an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of polish nukes 0
> Number of polish carriers 0 minus linda and the baby
> Number of polish fighter jets 0 minus the ones we gave them for show
> Number of polish pierogi joints, too many
> Yea Poland scared Gorby 4 sure
Click to expand...


You're very ignorant, and arrogant, a typical Anglo scum.

Polish Solidarity played an enormous role in collapsing Soviets.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using largely the Swiatecki slip bomb device?
> 
> Swiatecki bomb slip - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No using B17's...…………………..Jesus Christ u r toopid
Click to expand...


What an idiot.

Swiatecki bomb slip - Wikipedia

In 1943, an updated version of Świątecki invention was created by Jerzy Rudlicki for the American Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress.[3]


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, what an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of polish nukes 0
> Number of polish carriers 0 minus linda and the baby
> Number of polish fighter jets 0 minus the ones we gave them for show
> Number of polish pierogi joints, too many
> Yea Poland scared Gorby 4 sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're very ignorant, and arrogant, a typical Anglo scum.
> 
> Polish Solidarity played an enormous role in collapsing Soviets.
Click to expand...

I am half French, three quarters American, and 25 percent dalmation


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia



Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
Click to expand...


Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion, 
even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland played some role in winning WW2, especially in the close Battle of Britain, like I stated.
> 
> Poles definitely played a big role in winning the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, what an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of polish nukes 0
> Number of polish carriers 0 minus linda and the baby
> Number of polish fighter jets 0 minus the ones we gave them for show
> Number of polish pierogi joints, too many
> Yea Poland scared Gorby 4 sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're very ignorant, and arrogant, a typical Anglo scum.
> 
> Polish Solidarity played an enormous role in collapsing Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half French, three quarters American, and 25 percent dalmation
Click to expand...


What is an "American" exactly?
A Native American?
An Anglo?
Anything else living here?


----------



## Yarddog

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
Click to expand...



I will agree, I think the Poles are a great ally to have, they believe in hard work and freedom for the most part, and they helped save Europe from the Muslim invasion, but I wouldn't be too upset by Polish jokes if I was you, when you show the same type of predjudices towards people who happen to be Jewish. You know they got blamed for the Black Plague in Europe as well, by ignorant buffoons who were looking for someone to blame. Jews have always been the outsiders in Europe once they immigrated up from Alexandria, Greece and Rome and very easy to pick on because of being outsiders. I wonder if your parents and grandparents disliked Jews as much as you. This sort of thing is hereditary you know.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poles had no role in the cold war, Reagan won that by outspending the Soviets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, what an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Number of polish nukes 0
> Number of polish carriers 0 minus linda and the baby
> Number of polish fighter jets 0 minus the ones we gave them for show
> Number of polish pierogi joints, too many
> Yea Poland scared Gorby 4 sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're very ignorant, and arrogant, a typical Anglo scum.
> 
> Polish Solidarity played an enormous role in collapsing Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half French, three quarters American, and 25 percent dalmation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an "American" exactly?
> A Native American?
> An Anglo?
> Anything else living here?
Click to expand...

Proud American Lithuanian from Albania via Hong Kong


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Yarddog said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree, I think the Poles are a great ally to have, they believe in hard work and freedom for the most part, and they helped save Europe from the Muslim invasion, but I wouldn't be too upset by Polish jokes if I was you, when you show the same type of predjudices towards people who happen to be Jewish. You know they got blamed for the Black Plague in Europe as well, by ignorant buffoons who were looking for someone to blame. Jews have always been the outsiders in Europe once they immigrated up from Alexandria, Greece and Rome and very easy to pick on because of being outsiders. I wonder if your parents and grandparents disliked Jews as much as you. This sort of thing is hereditary you know.
Click to expand...


Guess who invented the Dumb Polak style thing?
Yeah,
Norman Lear & George Schlatter,
Can you guess their religion?

...Yeah, Non-Goyim.


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
Click to expand...


Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree, I think the Poles are a great ally to have, they believe in hard work and freedom for the most part, and they helped save Europe from the Muslim invasion, but I wouldn't be too upset by Polish jokes if I was you, when you show the same type of predjudices towards people who happen to be Jewish. You know they got blamed for the Black Plague in Europe as well, by ignorant buffoons who were looking for someone to blame. Jews have always been the outsiders in Europe once they immigrated up from Alexandria, Greece and Rome and very easy to pick on because of being outsiders. I wonder if your parents and grandparents disliked Jews as much as you. This sort of thing is hereditary you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess who invented the Dumb Polak style thing?
> Yeah,
> Norman Lear & George Schlatter,
> Can you guess their religion?
> 
> ...Yeah, Non-Goyim.
Click to expand...


I do not judge people by their religion, unless they are Muslim shits throwing gays off buildings stoning dykes and cutting their own wives noses off.

Hopefully I offended someone, if not I can continue


----------



## Frannie

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
Click to expand...


Now now be nice, remember all he eats is pierogies


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
Click to expand...


Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.

That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.

In fact,  a lot of your ilk think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
What scum of the Earth!

PS.
You sound so primitive, and ignorant,

Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,

Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.

You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
What an idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree, I think the Poles are a great ally to have, they believe in hard work and freedom for the most part, and they helped save Europe from the Muslim invasion, but I wouldn't be too upset by Polish jokes if I was you, when you show the same type of predjudices towards people who happen to be Jewish. You know they got blamed for the Black Plague in Europe as well, by ignorant buffoons who were looking for someone to blame. Jews have always been the outsiders in Europe once they immigrated up from Alexandria, Greece and Rome and very easy to pick on because of being outsiders. I wonder if your parents and grandparents disliked Jews as much as you. This sort of thing is hereditary you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess who invented the Dumb Polak style thing?
> Yeah,
> Norman Lear & George Schlatter,
> Can you guess their religion?
> 
> ...Yeah, Non-Goyim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not judge people by their religion, unless they are Muslim shits throwing gays off buildings stoning dykes and cutting their own wives noses off.
> 
> Hopefully I offended someone, if not I can continue
Click to expand...


Prejudices are wrong, 
unless directed at Muslims, and Poles, because SIMON says, or more like Zion says.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree, I think the Poles are a great ally to have, they believe in hard work and freedom for the most part, and they helped save Europe from the Muslim invasion, but I wouldn't be too upset by Polish jokes if I was you, when you show the same type of predjudices towards people who happen to be Jewish. You know they got blamed for the Black Plague in Europe as well, by ignorant buffoons who were looking for someone to blame. Jews have always been the outsiders in Europe once they immigrated up from Alexandria, Greece and Rome and very easy to pick on because of being outsiders. I wonder if your parents and grandparents disliked Jews as much as you. This sort of thing is hereditary you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess who invented the Dumb Polak style thing?
> Yeah,
> Norman Lear & George Schlatter,
> Can you guess their religion?
> 
> ...Yeah, Non-Goyim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not judge people by their religion, unless they are Muslim shits throwing gays off buildings stoning dykes and cutting their own wives noses off.
> 
> Hopefully I offended someone, if not I can continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are wrong,
> unless directed at Muslims, and Poles, because SIMON says, or more like Zion says.
Click to expand...


Again my wife is part polish though she considers herself italian


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
Click to expand...


Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
Click to expand...


Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?

Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski 
somehow
aren't an ally, and don't matter.

Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
Will end up fighting the entire World,
because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
Click to expand...


I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!
Click to expand...


So, you'd tell a Zionist, to go back to the Zion?
for obsessively promoting it?

I didn't think so, because you're a indoctrinated hypocrite.

But, boo hoo, you seem to be offended by daring to promote Polish people.


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you'd tell a Zionist, to go back to the Zion?
> for obsessively promoting it?
> 
> I didn't think so, because you're a indoctrinated hypocrite.
> 
> But, boo hoo, you seem to be offended by daring to promote Polish people.
Click to expand...



Zionism is a topic of conversation that many people across the globe are engaged in. Poland...not so much.

Now if there was a US citizen that favored Israel over America, and was bad mouthing America all the time, then a legitimate question to ask that person is why don’t they just move to Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has done more as an ally than the Zion has.
> 
> That doesn't stop ignorant idiots like you thinking the Zion needs so much support, and Poland doesn't matter.
> 
> In fact, you think Poland owes them Compensations, but the Zion, or America owes nobody nothing.
> What scum of the Earth!
> 
> PS.
> You sound so primitive, and ignorant,
> 
> Oh, I can't promote Poland, but you & your ilk can promote the Zion,
> 
> Actually, that kind of proves why I SHOULD PROMOTE POLAND.
> 
> You can tell you struggle as a Human, you clearly just understand fitting into cliques, oh the pro-Zion clique.
> What an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you'd tell a Zionist, to go back to the Zion?
> for obsessively promoting it?
> 
> I didn't think so, because you're a indoctrinated hypocrite.
> 
> But, boo hoo, you seem to be offended by daring to promote Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a topic of conversation that many people across the globe are engaged in. Poland...not so much.
> 
> Now if there was a US citizen that favored Israel over America, and was bad mouthing America all the time, then a legitimate question to ask that person is why don’t they just move to Israel.
Click to expand...


Because Poland isn't mass murdering anybody.


----------



## rightwinger

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such an ungrateful & disrespectful vermin.
Click to expand...

All true stories


----------



## rightwinger

How do you tell if someone is in the Polish Army?

Sunburned armpits


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?...
> A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet if Jewish were boasting about Israel on this thread, I don't think you'd have a problem with it.
> 
> But, because Poles are Catholic Whites, it's alright, even great to mock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen...I think the world of Poland and its people...even more so than Israel and its people....but there are strategic reasons for my support of both nations....I'm an America first patriot so whatever is best for the USA is what I support....Israel is the enemy of my enemy and in some ways so is Poland...understand?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia can do a lot more damage to the USA than Muslims can.
Click to expand...

I worry more about the internal threat than the external obvious one.


----------



## Third Party

Frannie said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?
Click to expand...

Put up a flag?


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what I think you obese fool. You can promote Poland all you want, but the point is most of us are indifferent to Poland regardless of your posts. We’re not obsessed the way you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you'd tell a Zionist, to go back to the Zion?
> for obsessively promoting it?
> 
> I didn't think so, because you're a indoctrinated hypocrite.
> 
> But, boo hoo, you seem to be offended by daring to promote Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a topic of conversation that many people across the globe are engaged in. Poland...not so much.
> 
> Now if there was a US citizen that favored Israel over America, and was bad mouthing America all the time, then a legitimate question to ask that person is why don’t they just move to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Poland isn't mass murdering anybody.
Click to expand...


Just a legitimate question: why don’t you move to Poland? I’m serious. I’m mean, I don’t care whether you do or not, but if you’re as critical as you are of America and you consider Poland a paradise, why not move there?

As far Israel, they act in self defense every time, and you don’t care about the Arabs, you just hate Jews, and you know it.


----------



## Third Party

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle used to argue with a Pole about who took Monte Casino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies bombers dropped 1400 tons of bombs...……….The Polish did what? and what would they have done without 1400 tons of bombs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using largely the Swiatecki slip bomb device?
> 
> Swiatecki bomb slip - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No using B17's...…………………..Jesus Christ u r toopid
Click to expand...

Yeah, but they missed the Germans and killed the monastery.


----------



## rightwinger

If Israel and Poland had a war.....Israel would kick their butts


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you obsess  so positively about the Zion?
> Because of Jonathan Pollard, because of the USS Liberty Bombing, or how about the Lavon Affair?
> 
> Oh, but Poland which helped the USA in Operation SImoom, fought in Iraq with the USA, and who helped the USA during the Cold War with Ryszard Kuklinski, Lech Walesa, and Zbigniew Brzezinski
> somehow
> aren't an ally, and don't matter.
> 
> Well, maybe then Poles need to look for new Allies, maybe you & your ilk (Neocons)
> Will end up fighting the entire World,
> because you are IDIOTS who keep pissing off reliable allies, for the Kosher people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Israel. Why do you care if I do? I’m certainly not obsessed with Israel the way you are. I have no problem with Polish people. They’re fine by me. All this stupid shit you talk about how you’re offended by Polish jokes is very strange. Nobody hates Poles. As a matter of fact, many more hate Israel, so you should stop playing the victim, and if you love Poland so much, just live there. Stupid fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you'd tell a Zionist, to go back to the Zion?
> for obsessively promoting it?
> 
> I didn't think so, because you're a indoctrinated hypocrite.
> 
> But, boo hoo, you seem to be offended by daring to promote Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a topic of conversation that many people across the globe are engaged in. Poland...not so much.
> 
> Now if there was a US citizen that favored Israel over America, and was bad mouthing America all the time, then a legitimate question to ask that person is why don’t they just move to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Poland isn't mass murdering anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a legitimate question: why don’t you move to Poland? I’m serious. I’m mean, I don’t care whether you do or not, but if you’re as critical as you are of America and you consider Poland a paradise, why not move there?
> 
> As far Israel, they act in self defense every time, and you don’t care about the Arabs, you just hate Jews, and you know it.
Click to expand...


I'm an American born, and raised, and have friends, and family here.

I wouldn't be so critical of America, if some people like yourself weren't such submissive CUCK's, and barbarian war mongering maniacs at the same time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> If Israel and Poland had a war.....Israel would kick their butts



You Western Europeans are so primitive, you think Might makes Right, overwhelmingly.


----------



## Baron

You can tell Fairy Tales your grandma.
Russia saved, not Polska


----------



## harmonica

yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
.....THEN they got run over by the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

harmonica said:


> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over by the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings



Modern warfare is more about how much you can afford to buy, rather than upon skill.

Not only did the 2 biggest countries in Europe invade Poland, but both had a ton more resources than Poland.

Yes, Nazi Germany got a ton of resources handed to them by Soviets to help them invade Poland in the German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> You can tell Fairy Tales your grandma.
> Russia saved, not Polska



Russia slaved Europe.


----------



## Baron

harmonica said:


> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings



Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
Click to expand...


Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Fairy Tales your grandma.
> Russia saved, not Polska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia slaved Europe.
Click to expand...


The biggest fault of Stalin and other communist morons was they fought Hitler until Berlin. 
It would be better if they never crossed German border and stopped to fight Hitler in 1944 after pushing him out.


----------



## 22lcidw

Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Fairy Tales your grandma.
> Russia saved, not Polska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia slaved Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest fault of Stalin and other communist morons was they fought Hitler until Berlin.
> It would be better if they never crossed German border and stopped to fight Hitler in 1944 after pushing him out.
Click to expand...


Okay, 
So Soviets saved Poland from Nazi brutality,
 and then brought in their own Soviet regime of brutality.

Millions of Poles died from both Nazis, and Soviets.

I'm not even sure who killed more Poles.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
Click to expand...


Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
It will be never forgotten by Russians


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
> It will be never forgotten by Russians
Click to expand...


Before Nazis invaded, or killed Poles,
Soviets killed Poles, like in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938 where 111,000 Poles were killed by Soviet bullets.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell Fairy Tales your grandma.
> Russia saved, not Polska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia slaved Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest fault of Stalin and other communist morons was they fought Hitler until Berlin.
> It would be better if they never crossed German border and stopped to fight Hitler in 1944 after pushing him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay,
> So Soviets saved Poland from Nazi brutality,
> and then brought in their own Soviet regime of brutality.
> 
> Millions of Poles died from both Nazis, and Soviets.
> 
> I'm not even sure who killed more Poles.
Click to expand...


As I said Stalin was an idiot.
Defeating of Hitler and paying more as 30m Russian lives gave him no benefits.
At best he should get a compensation from Hitler and stop to cross the border.
The fate of other peoples in Europa should care him a shii


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
> It will be never forgotten by Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Nazis invaded, or killed Poles,
> Soviets killed Poles, like in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938 where 111,000 Poles were killed by Soviet bullets.
Click to expand...


What's about killed by pollacks more as 300,000 Russians while Polish-Soviet war 1919?


----------



## Baron

22lcidw said:


> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.



Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ---they did all of that and got run over by the Germans  in only 1 month
> .....THEN they got run over the the Russians --AFTER the Germans destroyed not one but 2 uprisings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
> It will be never forgotten by Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Nazis invaded, or killed Poles,
> Soviets killed Poles, like in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938 where 111,000 Poles were killed by Soviet bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's about killed by pollacks more as 300,000 Russians while Polish-Soviet war 1919?
Click to expand...


Wikipedia says 47,000 - 72,000 SOVIET SOLDIERS killed in the Polish-Soviet war.
As 
opposed to 111,000 Polish CIVILIANS killed in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians saved Polska from totally annihilation.
> In my opinion Stalin was a completely moron, sacrificed life more as 500,000 russian troops.
> At best he should let pollacks be screwed by Germans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
> It will be never forgotten by Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Nazis invaded, or killed Poles,
> Soviets killed Poles, like in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938 where 111,000 Poles were killed by Soviet bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's about killed by pollacks more as 300,000 Russians while Polish-Soviet war 1919?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia says 47,000 - 72,000 SOVIET SOLDIERS killed in the Polish-Soviet war.
> As
> opposed to 111,000 Polish CIVILIANS killed in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is a shit.. leftist source of information
Never trust it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
Click to expand...



A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet Stalin's Soviets DID sit at the banks of Warsaw, during the Polish anti-Nazi Warsaw Uprising of 1944, with 200,000 Poles killed, and the city of Warsaw destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is dancing now on graves Russian soldiers.
> It will be never forgotten by Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Nazis invaded, or killed Poles,
> Soviets killed Poles, like in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938 where 111,000 Poles were killed by Soviet bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's about killed by pollacks more as 300,000 Russians while Polish-Soviet war 1919?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia says 47,000 - 72,000 SOVIET SOLDIERS killed in the Polish-Soviet war.
> As
> opposed to 111,000 Polish CIVILIANS killed in the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is a shit.. leftist source of information
> Never trust it
Click to expand...


So, what's your source for 300,000 Russians dying in the Polish - Soviet War?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.



Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
Click to expand...


The stolen by Russians territorials


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
Click to expand...


You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
Even their state was created by Russians


----------



## Trizub

Sobieski, Aren't you that Limpy guy who used to post on Topix?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's location is not exactly in the kumbaya nestled garden. Between Germany and Russia is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
Click to expand...

Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.


----------



## SweetSue92

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
Click to expand...


This cat is not Polish. 

Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
Click to expand...


Which history?
Written by Porosenko and his gang?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
Click to expand...


History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
Click to expand...


Only one author wrote the truth


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
Click to expand...

Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> Sobieski, Aren't you that Limpy guy who used to post on Topix?



Wheres your Kosher Polak friend AbeUG?


----------



## Rocko

SweetSue92 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
Click to expand...


I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SweetSue92 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
Click to expand...


My ancestors lived in Poland for about 1,000 years before coming to the USA in the 20th century.

How can I not be Polish in origins?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
Click to expand...


Harmless because we're White right?

What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy. I got news for you. None of us wake up and go to sleep thinking about Poland the way you spend every minute of the day thinking about da Jooz. I don’t know why you think Poland or stupid polish jokes are significant in our minds. We don’t give a shit. We get it, you like Poland. Go live there, you’re not a productive member of society here, so you might as well move there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
Click to expand...


Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
Click to expand...


Baron is Russian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, and yet you dumb dregs care so much about the Zion,
> even though Poland's been a reliable ally, and well the Zion has not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
Click to expand...


Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
Yes or No?


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb, fat fuck. Most conservatives support Israel, some don’t...that’s not the point. The point is you think we’re as obsessed with Poland (a country most of us don’t ever think about) the way you are with Israel. You’re dumb and ignorant. Go back to Poland if you’re so proud of your country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
Click to expand...


Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cat is not Polish.
> 
> Hey Polish eater you even ever do any of those Ancestry tests? Or are you afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
Dumb@$$.

Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. If he is he seems to have a major complex about being Polish. Who the hell would care about harmless polish jokes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
Click to expand...


You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polska is a state - fantom invented after WWI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stolen by Russians territorials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
Click to expand...


Kievan Rus texts found near Kiev are most like Ukrainian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harmless because we're White right?
> What if they were widespread dumb Negro jokes instead would those be tolerated, dunb f#ck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?

Are you sure you're not retarded?


----------



## Rocko

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, you don’t see any race or ethnicity whining about jokes about their own on this site, do you? You’re whining about stupid shit that has no relevance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
Click to expand...


He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Negro Jokes would be right?
> Yes or No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
Click to expand...


Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.

Dumbf#ck.

Rocko?
Sounds Italian.

Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobieski, Aren't you that Limpy guy who used to post on Topix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres your Kosher Polak friend AbeUG?
Click to expand...


I've no idea where your Polish friend AbeUG is.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
Click to expand...


I realise that now.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbass, get a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
Click to expand...


Have you been to the synagogue today?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumb Negro jokes obviously wouldn't be tolerated here.
> Dumb@$$.
> 
> Laura Ingraham can't even say shut up & dribble without getting in hot water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
Click to expand...


No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re conflating two different things, idiot. Now black are the brunt of far more jokes than polish people on this site, yet I never once seen a black person start a thread whining about black threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
Click to expand...


I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> IM2 never complains about racism against Blacks?
> 
> Are you sure you're not retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
Click to expand...


Yeah, did you get one?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s an idiot, and he’s always whining about racism, but what I’ve never seen him do is wine about stupid black jokes. Nobody on this site is immature enough to tell stupid polish jokes, unless they’re engaging with you, because they know it gets under your thin skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
Click to expand...


I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
Click to expand...


You're right about something for once.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
Click to expand...


Can't think of much I've been wrong about.


----------



## Lastamender

Rambunctious said:


> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....


Do you know they do not make ice in Poland? They lost the recipe.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
Click to expand...

Definitely a first. 

Ask him why he's ignoring me. I was is favorite on Topix


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?
Click to expand...


Lechites, or Polish tribes people may  have been in Russia, before Rus were.

Novgorod Slavs - Wikipedia

Wikipedia links them to Polabians, a type of Lechite, or Polish tribes people.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
Click to expand...


Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come from the Vladimir Suzdal not Kievan Rus who were Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no dumb Black jokes here.
> But, no Blacks here have taken dumb Black facts lightly.
> 
> Dumbf#ck.
> 
> Rocko?
> Sounds Italian.
> 
> Are you a greasy WAP Ginzo Guido in the Mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
Click to expand...


How oft you read the Holy Bible?


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lechites, or Polish tribes people may  have been in Russia, before Rus were.
> 
> Novgorod Slavs - Wikipedia
> 
> Wikipedia links them to Polabians, a type of Lechite, or Polish tribes people.
Click to expand...


So-called Wikipedia is a leftist propaganda machine


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't think of much I've been wrong about.
Click to expand...


I can.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a first.
> 
> Ask him why he's ignoring me. I was is favorite on Topix
Click to expand...


Abe is that you?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
Click to expand...


That's what I suspected.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'
Click to expand...


I prefer history written by Ukrainians or by people who know the real history of Ukraine and that certainly isn't Jews.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the synagogue today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How oft you read the Holy Bible?
Click to expand...


Whenever I go to church.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer history written by Ukrainians or by people who know the real history of Ukraine and that certainly isn't Jews.
Click to expand...


The entirely new Ukrainian history is jewish


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, did you get your Metzitzah B'Peh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How oft you read the Holy Bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whenever I go to church.
Click to expand...


In my opinion only born again Bible reading Christians  are true ones.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer history written by Ukrainians or by people who know the real history of Ukraine and that certainly isn't Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely new Ukrainian history is jewish
Click to expand...


No it's not. A lot of Jews don't like Ukrainians, your Polish Jewish friend on here for example. Have you ever heard of Stepan Bandera?


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is. Is it something you Jews do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How oft you read the Holy Bible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whenever I go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion only born again Bible reading Christians  are true ones.
Click to expand...


Really? Are you one of those?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just google about so-called Ukrainian nation.
> It is a fake nation, a dialect of Russian language.
> Even their state was created by Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
Click to expand...


Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one author wrote the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer history written by Ukrainians or by people who know the real history of Ukraine and that certainly isn't Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely new Ukrainian history is jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. A lot of Jews don't like Ukrainians, your Polish Jewish friend on here for example. Have you ever heard of Stepan Bandera?
Click to expand...


Stepan Bandera & Michael Karkoc are Ukrainians who killed mostly Polish Catholics.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lechites, or Polish tribes people may  have been in Russia, before Rus were.
> 
> Novgorod Slavs - Wikipedia
> 
> Wikipedia links them to Polabians, a type of Lechite, or Polish tribes people.
Click to expand...

Your wikipedia says Polabian Slavs originated in Germany, not Poland.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, did you get one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a first.
> 
> Ask him why he's ignoring me. I was is favorite on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is that you?
Click to expand...

Nope, guess again


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
Click to expand...

Russia is important to America's future


----------



## Trizub

That


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? LOL! That's the biggest piece of propaganda in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you prefer written by Jews 'history'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer history written by Ukrainians or by people who know the real history of Ukraine and that certainly isn't Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entirely new Ukrainian history is jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. A lot of Jews don't like Ukrainians, your Polish Jewish friend on here for example. Have you ever heard of Stepan Bandera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stepan Bandera & Michael Karkoc are Ukrainians who killed mostly Polish Catholics.
Click to expand...


That's not why Jews hate them.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Christian. I don't know anything about your Jewish rituals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know nothing, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right about something for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a first.
> 
> Ask him why he's ignoring me. I was is favorite on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, guess again
Click to expand...


Of course, I forgot who Limpy's real favourite was. Pesky Army what are you doing on here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lechites, or Polish tribes people may  have been in Russia, before Rus were.
> 
> Novgorod Slavs - Wikipedia
> 
> Wikipedia links them to Polabians, a type of Lechite, or Polish tribes people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your wikipedia says Polabian Slavs originated in Germany, not Poland.
Click to expand...



Polabians are a Western Lechite, or Polish tribe.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron, That's absolute nonsense. You need to learn history. Ukraine is real not fake and Ukrainian is certainly not a dialect of Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
Click to expand...


Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
Click to expand...


So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?


----------



## Baron

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which history?
> Written by Porosenko and his gang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
Click to expand...


Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border

Shitty NATO shall be dissolved


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
Click to expand...


It is my private business, pal


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
Click to expand...


You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
You come off Russian to the core.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> History books written by many authors. They obviously don't sell them in Polish propaganda bookstores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
Click to expand...


Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
Click to expand...


The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
Where is your people now?
Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
Can you purchase your land soon?
I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
Click to expand...


The true Americans are not stupid like 90% of them

Paul Craig Roberts - Official Homepage

Let you not be fooled by presstitutes


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
Click to expand...


They're not lies. Nazis protected by Jews! LOL!
There are lots of them still in Ukraine and some of them are working in Western Europe making good money.
That sounds more like Russians.
I don't need to purchase my land. No it won't.
That's a remarkable description of Russia.

Are you working at the St Petersburg troll factory?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Western Russia was Polish before it was Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poland trying to make a claim against Russian land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lechites, or Polish tribes people may  have been in Russia, before Rus were.
> 
> Novgorod Slavs - Wikipedia
> 
> Wikipedia links them to Polabians, a type of Lechite, or Polish tribes people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your wikipedia says Polabian Slavs originated in Germany, not Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Polabians are a Western Lechite, or Polish tribe.
Click to expand...


The Polabian Slavs started settling in the territory of modern Germany in the 6th century. They were largely conquered by Saxonsand Danes since the 9th century and were subsequently included and gradually assimilated within the Holy Roman Empire. The tribes were gradually Germanized and assimilated in the following centuries; the Sorbs are the only descendants of the Polabian Slavs to have retained their identity and culture. Polabian Slavs - Wikipedia

The main settlement of the Polabians was Racisburg (modern Ratzeburg), named after their Prince Ratibor. The Polabians were similar to the Drevani, also known as the Draväno-polaben or Drevanen, in Lüchow-Dannenberg.

In 1139 Henry the Lion granted "Polabia" to Count Henry of Badewide. The tribe was subsequently Germanized and assimilated over the following centuries. The last remnants of the Polabians died out in the 17th century, as did the Polabian language.   Polabians (tribe) - Wikipedia


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
Click to expand...

You always said that about me too but I'm still not Russian


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron is Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
Click to expand...

Next time, they'll take the whole country. 

Except the parts that belong to Romania and Poland.


----------



## Baron

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time, they'll take the whole country.
> 
> Except the parts that belong to Romania and Poland.
Click to expand...


I do not think so.
Russia has enough own problems, who needs a poor highly corrupted country without industry and future?


----------



## Baron

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always said that about me too but I'm still not Russian
Click to expand...


Brainwashed by presstitutes idiots.
Anybody who does not want a war and wishes friendship with Russia is for them a FSB Agent and Putin's stooge


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always said that about me too but I'm still not Russian
Click to expand...

Yes you are.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time, they'll take the whole country.
> 
> Except the parts that belong to Romania and Poland.
Click to expand...

So you admit Russia wants the whole of Ukraine!
No part of Ukraine belongs to Romania or Poland and even if they did, do you seriously believe Putin wouldn't want to take them? If he takes Ukraine he wouldn't stop there!


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always said that about me too but I'm still not Russian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brainwashed by presstitutes idiots.
> Anybody who does not want a war and wishes friendship with Russia is for them a FSB Agent and Putin's stooge
Click to expand...


You sound brainwashed yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Russian. I'm an US- citizen who worked in USSR before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
Click to expand...


Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
(LOL)


----------



## MoonPie

Baron said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time, they'll take the whole country.
> 
> Except the parts that belong to Romania and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think so.
> Russia has enough own problems, who needs a poor highly corrupted country without industry and future?
Click to expand...

LOL I keep telling them that but they prefer to believe Russia very badly wants them back in the fold.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pal, I'm working outside of the US since a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're not a ethnic Russian living in Brighton Beach, Brooklyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my private business, pal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't come off like most Americans, to say the very least.
> You come off Russian to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always said that about me too but I'm still not Russian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are.
Click to expand...

Liar


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next time, they'll take the whole country.
> 
> Except the parts that belong to Romania and Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit Russia wants the whole of Ukraine!
> No part of Ukraine belongs to Romania or Poland and even if they did, do you seriously believe Putin wouldn't want to take them? If he takes Ukraine he wouldn't stop there!
Click to expand...


He probably doesn't want the parts that belong to Poland and Romania! lol. Western Ukraine didn't belong to Ukraine until WW2 or something so it isn't part of Ukraine historically.
Poles and Romanians want that land back! Putin wouldn't want to take what? Poland and Romania? I think he would if someone offered  But not Ukraine, not even for free. Too much trouble  He'd hand western Ukraine back to Poland to keep the peace.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
Click to expand...

Why did you change your profile pic again? Is that a cigarette?!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you change your profile pic again? Is that a cigarette?!
Click to expand...


I believe He is bored and unemployed


----------



## MoonPie

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you change your profile pic again? Is that a cigarette?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe He is bored and unemployed
Click to expand...

Still?! We've known him since at least 2012.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MoonPie said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you change your profile pic again? Is that a cigarette?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe He is bored and unemployed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still?! We've known him since at least 2012.
Click to expand...


At least he is consistent


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Americans are care so much about Russia & so much less about America.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
Click to expand...


Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.


----------



## Trizub

It's the truth.


----------



## Trizub

He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!


Don't forget Georgia! 

And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!

To take Poland, they must go through Belarus! 

10 countries to invade!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
Click to expand...


I always said you're a warmonger!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
Click to expand...

No I'm not! I'm just being realistic


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
Click to expand...


You won't be laughing when

Ukraine
Poland
Georgia
Latvia
Lithuania

and 

Estonia

Invade Russia.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
Click to expand...


I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.

The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.
> 
> The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed
Click to expand...


If China invades as well then  It's never been invaded from all sides.


----------



## Trizub

No sign of Limpy today. He must have gone to a Bar Mitzvah.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is important to America's future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
Click to expand...


My comment was Tsarcastic.

Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.

Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Georgia!
> 
> And don't forget Sweden! To take Sweden, they must take Finland!
> 
> To take Poland, they must go through Belarus!
> 
> 10 countries to invade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.
> 
> The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If China invades as well then  It's never been invaded from all sides.
Click to expand...

I thought the Japanese tried to invade during WW2?

Anyway, it's much more likely China, Russia and possibly India will invade the US.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My comment was sarcastic.



Still haven't guessed who I am yet?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
Click to expand...


So better not to have them in your borders, if you think they're backwards. You know there would be constant war there if you did it.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always said you're a warmonger!
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.
> 
> The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If China invades as well then  It's never been invaded from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Japanese tried to invade during WW2?
> 
> Anyway, it's much more likely China, Russia and possibly India will invade the US.
Click to expand...


Japan is islands. China has a very long land border with Russia.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
Click to expand...


I know who you are.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! I'm just being realistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.
> 
> The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If China invades as well then  It's never been invaded from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Japanese tried to invade during WW2?
> 
> Anyway, it's much more likely China, Russia and possibly India will invade the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan is islands. China has a very long land border with Russia.
Click to expand...

So? How does that answer my question? Anyway I already looked it up and they fought in '39 ending up with a neutrality pact.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
Click to expand...

You should!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So better not to have them in your borders, if you think they're backwards. You know there would be constant war there if you did it.
Click to expand...


A lot of Ukrainians are decent.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when
> 
> Ukraine
> Poland
> Georgia
> Latvia
> Lithuania
> 
> and
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Invade Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already laughing! Russia hasn't been successfully invaded since the Mongols in the 1200's. By successful, I mean take over. Every army since then has been expelled.
> 
> The fact is, Russia is very easy to invade! The trouble is getting out without your army being destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If China invades as well then  It's never been invaded from all sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Japanese tried to invade during WW2?
> 
> Anyway, it's much more likely China, Russia and possibly India will invade the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan is islands. China has a very long land border with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? How does that answer my question? Anyway I already looked it up and they fought in '39 ending up with a neutrality pact.
Click to expand...


Neither country had entered the war in 1939. They both entered in 1941.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should!
Click to expand...


I'd know you anywhere, Uther.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So better not to have them in your borders, if you think they're backwards. You know there would be constant war there if you did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Ukrainians are decent.
Click to expand...


At least you acknowledge that.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
Click to expand...

I don't sound anything like uther!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
Click to expand...


Yes you do, you dimwit p....


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't guessed who I am yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
Click to expand...

That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> You should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
Click to expand...


You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
Click to expand...

Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know you anywhere, Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
Click to expand...


I didn't come on here to troll you.   
I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sound anything like uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
Click to expand...

We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!


----------



## MoonPie

People here are a little confused...

Ima head back to TD lol


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> 
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do, you dimwit p....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
Click to expand...


He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol



You certainly are.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's s what I'd be saying to you if I were uther!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
Click to expand...

So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
Click to expand...

No I'm not! You are!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not saying it to try and make me think you're not Uther.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
Click to expand...


So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
Click to expand...

No you are.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you come here to troll me?! I'm not saying who I am! You already know who I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
Click to expand...

You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess! 
He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are.
Click to expand...

Liar!


----------



## MoonPie

I'm getting trolled on another thread lol


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come on here to troll you.
> I do know who you are, why do you keep denying it?
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
Click to expand...


Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit. 
Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
Click to expand...


I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol



Who by? LOL!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to come here to see if Limpy could guess who we are!
> I'm not Abe and I'm not uther! Why are you guessing anyway, you already know who I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
Click to expand...

No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True 

Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads? 

You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy! 

I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people 

_IT IS THAT BAD!!! _


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
Click to expand...

Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People here are a little confused...
> 
> Ima head back to TD lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not!
Click to expand...

2 lies in a row! 

I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.


----------



## MoonPie

Look at this one!   

That's for you!!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already knows who I am, because you told him! Now you want me to tell him who you are? How is that guessing, you dimwit Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
Click to expand...



Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!

He probably thinks we've ruined his thread. 
Of course! 
Neither have I. All day day probably.  

You're stalking me!  

So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are.
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
Click to expand...


By you!

I do and I don't!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Look at this one!
> 
> That's for you!!



Thanks.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
Click to expand...


So not far from the truth.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?! I thought you weren't going to come on here! I'm not DIMitri and I'm not Russian! He wasn't either though since he couldn't even spell his name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
Click to expand...

Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally  

You posted here first, not me 

Then you should!

One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it! 

No I'm not! I was here first! 

Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! You are!
> 
> 
> 
> No you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
Click to expand...

3 now!

What does that mean?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
Click to expand...

 You mean very far!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you say "We were supposed to come on here, so that Limpy could guess who WE are", when you'd already told him who I am!
> His name was Dimwit and he wasn't Russian, but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally
> 
> You posted here first, not me
> 
> Then you should!
> 
> One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it!
> 
> No I'm not! I was here first!
> 
> Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!
Click to expand...


Did! No there isn't!

I think you did.  

I have.  

OK you look.  

You just said I was here first!

Most of them!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 now!
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...


4 times by you now!

They're good, but it means it takes longer to post trying to find the right one.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
Click to expand...


You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!



Question:

What does Russia need completely ruined Ukraine, deindustrialized Baltic, poor Polska and european beggar Romania for?


----------



## Baron

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia wants to stay alone, any sane in head wants to avoid WWIII provoked by f... NATO.
> Not Russia, but NATO spreading direct to Russia border
> 
> Shitty NATO shall be dissolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
Click to expand...


Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?

Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.






Here a Polack by German police


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see NATO protecting much more of Europe against the threat of Russian invasion. It won't be long before Ukraine joins , then Russia won't be able to steal any more of it's territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
Click to expand...


Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.

Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.

But, Poland in it's own right has produced good writers, artists & musicians, like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki,  Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz,Milosz,Sienkiewicz,  Beksinski,  Korczak Ziółkowski,  Tamara DeLempicka, etc.

Maybe you should check the murder rate disparities between Poland & Russia, Russia's murder rate is approx 12X higher than Poland's.

Russia's more primitive than Poland, absolutely.

PS.

Russia is even responsible with it's military?

Russian fire ball over ammo depot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> What does Russia need completely ruined Ukraine, deindustrialized Baltic, poor Polska and european beggar Romania for?
Click to expand...


Poor Polska?
Poland's definitely wealthier than Russia, from my understanding not only are incomes slightly higher in Poland, but also cost of living is slightly less.

That's before the Sanctions, even.

Now Poland's steadily climbing in income, and Russia's steadily declining.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
Click to expand...


You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
Of course all of them had polish ancestors.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
> Of course all of them had polish ancestors.
Click to expand...


Some German writers like Gunter Grass or Charles Bukowski, clearly Polish mixed.
or
German philosophers &  were clearly Polish mixed, Nietzsche for example has a Lechite, or Polish tribe surname from Polish Niecki, or Nietzki in English.

Leibniz was half Sorbian, a Lechite or Polish tribe group in East Germany.

Immanuel Kant,  Christian Wolff, Schopenhauer all came from  / had roots in Lechite / Polish lands.

DNA analysis proves Germans from Polish lands are heavily mixed with Polish, maybe upwards of 80% of their DNA being Polish.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
> Of course all of them had polish ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some German writers like Gunter Grass or Charles Bukowski, clearly Polish mixed.
> or
> German philosophers &  were clearly Polish mixed, Nietzsche for example has a Lechite, or Polish tribe surname from Polish Niecki, or Nietzki in English.
> 
> Leibniz was half Sorbian, a Lechite or Polish tribe group in East Germany.
> 
> Immanuel Kant,  Christian Wolff, Schopenhauer all came from  / had roots in Lechite / Polish lands.
> 
> DNA analysis proves Germans from Polish lands are heavily mixed with Polish, maybe upwards of 80% of their DNA being Polish.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> What does Russia need completely ruined Ukraine, deindustrialized Baltic, poor Polska and european beggar Romania for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Polska?
> Poland's definitely wealthier than Russia, from my understanding not only are incomes slightly higher in Poland, but also cost of living is slightly less.
> 
> That's before the Sanctions, even.
> 
> Now Poland's steadily climbing in income, and Russia's steadily declining.
Click to expand...


Just guess about highness of polish incomes after EU stops money transfers in 2021 and ukrainian guest workers go from Polska to West Europe


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
> Of course all of them had polish ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some German writers like Gunter Grass or Charles Bukowski, clearly Polish mixed.
> or
> German philosophers &  were clearly Polish mixed, Nietzsche for example has a Lechite, or Polish tribe surname from Polish Niecki, or Nietzki in English.
> 
> Leibniz was half Sorbian, a Lechite or Polish tribe group in East Germany.
> 
> Immanuel Kant,  Christian Wolff, Schopenhauer all came from  / had roots in Lechite / Polish lands.
> 
> DNA analysis proves Germans from Polish lands are heavily mixed with Polish, maybe upwards of 80% of their DNA being Polish.
Click to expand...


Of course Aristotle, Plutarch, Confucius and Socrates were polish too


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have to use that avatar! He wouldn't have been able to guess!
> He spelled it DIMitri which is why we called him Dimwit. No I'm not and stop trolling me on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally
> 
> You posted here first, not me
> 
> Then you should!
> 
> One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it!
> 
> No I'm not! I was here first!
> 
> Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did! No there isn't!
> 
> I think you did.
> 
> I have.
> 
> OK you look.
> 
> You just said I was here first!
> 
> Most of them!
Click to expand...

Ok explain why you "had to" use it then. Yep, obsessive hate against another nation or another group qualifies you as ending up at being one of those mass shooters some day 

No I did not you lying liar!

I see that, good job!

No you look! Why do I have to do everything?! 

First on this thread not the site!

You can't add!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 now!
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 times by you now!
> 
> They're good, but it means it takes longer to post trying to find the right one.
Click to expand...

Liar!

True but it's different!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting trolled on another thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
Click to expand...

Of course! More lying?!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lies about 'Russian Invasion are spreading by corporate presstitutes and their owners.
> In 2014 hard core Nazis protected by Jews got power in Ukraine.
> Where is your people now?
> Cleaning toilets in the West Europa, serving as 'Natashas' in Turkics brothels or hardly working for some money in Polish manufacturing shops.
> Can you purchase your land soon?
> I doubt it, it will be in ownership of non-Ukrainian 'businessmen' soon.
> Ukraine is a quickly dying country run by corrupted idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> But, Poland in it's own right has produced good writers, artists & musicians, like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki,  Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz,Milosz,Sienkiewicz,  Beksinski,  Korczak Ziółkowski,  Tamara DeLempicka, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should check the murder rate disparities between Poland & Russia, Russia's murder rate is approx 12X higher than Poland's.
> 
> Russia's more primitive than Poland, absolutely.
> 
> PS.
> 
> Russia is even responsible with it's military?
> 
> Russian fire ball over ammo depot.
Click to expand...


"Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage."  

I recognize exactly two (2) of those Poles you listed.

Poland sent all its murderers to the UK 

Does Poland even have a military?!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! He would! I know, but that wasn't why we called him dimwit, we called him dimwit, because he was a dimwit.
> Limpy isn't around, so who else is there is troll?   It's coming up to 8am NY time, he'll probably be on here soon.  Stop crying, it isn't that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally
> 
> You posted here first, not me
> 
> Then you should!
> 
> One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it!
> 
> No I'm not! I was here first!
> 
> Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did! No there isn't!
> 
> I think you did.
> 
> I have.
> 
> OK you look.
> 
> You just said I was here first!
> 
> Most of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok explain why you "had to" use it then. Yep, obsessive hate against another nation or another group qualifies you as ending up at being one of those mass shooters some day
> 
> No I did not you lying liar!
> 
> I see that, good job!
> 
> No you look! Why do I have to do everything?!
> 
> First on this thread not the site!
> 
> You can't add!
Click to expand...


The Trizub is the national.emblem of Ukraine, it's nothing to do with hate! That's unlikely I'm not American.   

Yes you did! Stop lying!

I told you I would!

So when you said "one of us should take a look" you meant I should take a look!  

I think you were first on this thread also!

Yes I can! I knew you'd use that one!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 now!
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 times by you now!
> 
> They're good, but it means it takes longer to post trying to find the right one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> True but it's different!
Click to expand...


Is exactly what you are!
OK.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who by? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
Click to expand...


I'm not really surprised.  No!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> But, Poland in it's own right has produced good writers, artists & musicians, like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki,  Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz,Milosz,Sienkiewicz,  Beksinski,  Korczak Ziółkowski,  Tamara DeLempicka, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should check the murder rate disparities between Poland & Russia, Russia's murder rate is approx 12X higher than Poland's.
> 
> Russia's more primitive than Poland, absolutely.
> 
> PS.
> 
> Russia is even responsible with it's military?
> 
> Russian fire ball over ammo depot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage."
> 
> I recognize exactly two (2) of those Poles you listed.
> 
> Poland sent all its murderers to the UK
> 
> Does Poland even have a military?!
Click to expand...


Limpy probably hadn't heard of most of them without checking Wikipedia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
> Of course all of them had polish ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some German writers like Gunter Grass or Charles Bukowski, clearly Polish mixed.
> or
> German philosophers &  were clearly Polish mixed, Nietzsche for example has a Lechite, or Polish tribe surname from Polish Niecki, or Nietzki in English.
> 
> Leibniz was half Sorbian, a Lechite or Polish tribe group in East Germany.
> 
> Immanuel Kant,  Christian Wolff, Schopenhauer all came from  / had roots in Lechite / Polish lands.
> 
> DNA analysis proves Germans from Polish lands are heavily mixed with Polish, maybe upwards of 80% of their DNA being Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> What does Russia need completely ruined Ukraine, deindustrialized Baltic, poor Polska and european beggar Romania for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Polska?
> Poland's definitely wealthier than Russia, from my understanding not only are incomes slightly higher in Poland, but also cost of living is slightly less.
> 
> That's before the Sanctions, even.
> 
> Now Poland's steadily climbing in income, and Russia's steadily declining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just guess about highness of polish incomes after EU stops money transfers in 2021 and ukrainian guest workers go from Polska to West Europe
Click to expand...


Poland's economy was fast growing before joining the EU.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are corrupted idiots, but we want them in our borders.
> (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> But, Poland in it's own right has produced good writers, artists & musicians, like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki,  Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz,Milosz,Sienkiewicz,  Beksinski,  Korczak Ziółkowski,  Tamara DeLempicka, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should check the murder rate disparities between Poland & Russia, Russia's murder rate is approx 12X higher than Poland's.
> 
> Russia's more primitive than Poland, absolutely.
> 
> PS.
> 
> Russia is even responsible with it's military?
> 
> Russian fire ball over ammo depot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage."
> 
> I recognize exactly two (2) of those Poles you listed.
> 
> Poland sent all its murderers to the UK
> 
> Does Poland even have a military?!
Click to expand...


Nonesense, Poles made up 6,700 out of 1,100,000 criminals in the UK. 
Poles are underrepresented in UK criminals.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't! You could have picked something else! Like maybe a Russian flag! He would *never *have guessed it was you! True
> 
> Why did he run off? Should we stalk him on other threads?
> 
> You could post on other threads besides this one! Don't be so shy!
> 
> I haven't looked at his post history so I don't know how much time he spends here. Maybe I'm bad at stalking people
> 
> _IT IS THAT BAD!!! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally
> 
> You posted here first, not me
> 
> Then you should!
> 
> One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it!
> 
> No I'm not! I was here first!
> 
> Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did! No there isn't!
> 
> I think you did.
> 
> I have.
> 
> OK you look.
> 
> You just said I was here first!
> 
> Most of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok explain why you "had to" use it then. Yep, obsessive hate against another nation or another group qualifies you as ending up at being one of those mass shooters some day
> 
> No I did not you lying liar!
> 
> I see that, good job!
> 
> No you look! Why do I have to do everything?!
> 
> First on this thread not the site!
> 
> You can't add!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trizub is the national.emblem of Ukraine, it's nothing to do with hate! That's unlikely I'm not American.
> 
> Yes you did! Stop lying!
> 
> I told you I would!
> 
> So when you said "one of us should take a look" you meant I should take a look!
> 
> I think you were first on this thread also!
> 
> Yes I can! I knew you'd use that one!
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean you _*had to*_ use it. I didn't say it had anything to do with hate! Haha very funny 

I did not! Stop parroting me!

Good! 

Yes I did! So what?! Why are you calling me an asshole?! I didn't call you names!  

You can page back and see who posted first! It wasn't me!

How did you know?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 lies in a row!
> 
> I wish our forum had these cute emoticons or whatever they're called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 now!
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 times by you now!
> 
> They're good, but it means it takes longer to post trying to find the right one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> True but it's different!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is exactly what you are!
> OK.
Click to expand...


No that's you!
You like them too, admit it


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks I'm a male who doesn't own a gun and I'm maybe 20 yrs old. I think millennials are 20 yr olds anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
Click to expand...

It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still as anti Ukrainian as ever I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was Tsarcastic.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't make sense to want to include people seen as backwards into your country.
> 
> Not that Ukrainians are backwards compared to Russians, probably Russians are more primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> But, Poland in it's own right has produced good writers, artists & musicians, like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki,  Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz,Milosz,Sienkiewicz,  Beksinski,  Korczak Ziółkowski,  Tamara DeLempicka, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should check the murder rate disparities between Poland & Russia, Russia's murder rate is approx 12X higher than Poland's.
> 
> Russia's more primitive than Poland, absolutely.
> 
> PS.
> 
> Russia is even responsible with it's military?
> 
> Russian fire ball over ammo depot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage."
> 
> I recognize exactly two (2) of those Poles you listed.
> 
> Poland sent all its murderers to the UK
> 
> Does Poland even have a military?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonesense, Poles made up 6,700 out of 1,100,000 criminals in the UK.
> Poles are underrepresented in UK criminals.
Click to expand...

Maybe they are now but that's only because the criminals were jailed or deported years ago.

You didn't answer. Does Poland have a military?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! A Russian flag?! Are you joking! LOL! He probably wouldn't, but there's no way I'm using a Russian flag as my avatar!
> 
> He probably thinks we've ruined his thread.
> Of course!
> Neither have I. All day day probably.
> 
> You're stalking me!
> 
> So why have you been upvoting all of my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Did not! No! There's something wrong with you then, like mentally
> 
> You posted here first, not me
> 
> Then you should!
> 
> One of us should take a look. Then at least one of us doesn't suck at it!
> 
> No I'm not! I was here first!
> 
> Liar! Not *ALL  *of your posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did! No there isn't!
> 
> I think you did.
> 
> I have.
> 
> OK you look.
> 
> You just said I was here first!
> 
> Most of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok explain why you "had to" use it then. Yep, obsessive hate against another nation or another group qualifies you as ending up at being one of those mass shooters some day
> 
> No I did not you lying liar!
> 
> I see that, good job!
> 
> No you look! Why do I have to do everything?!
> 
> First on this thread not the site!
> 
> You can't add!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trizub is the national.emblem of Ukraine, it's nothing to do with hate! That's unlikely I'm not American.
> 
> Yes you did! Stop lying!
> 
> I told you I would!
> 
> So when you said "one of us should take a look" you meant I should take a look!
> 
> I think you were first on this thread also!
> 
> Yes I can! I knew you'd use that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't mean you _*had to*_ use it. I didn't say it had anything to do with hate! Haha very funny
> 
> I did not! Stop parroting me!
> 
> Good!
> 
> Yes I did! So what?! Why are you calling me an asshole?! I didn't call you names!
> 
> You can page back and see who posted first! It wasn't me!
> 
> How did you know?
Click to expand...


I can use whatever I want! I wouldn't complain if you used a Russian flag or emblem as your avatar!   You implied it was hateful! Wasn't it?  

You did! I'm telling you how it is!

So why didn't you say what you meant? I didn't call you an asshole, the green emoji did.   You showed me your backside!

Have you paged back?

You used the tits one, so I thought you'd probably use that one.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> By you!
> 
> I do and I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 now!
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 times by you now!
> 
> They're good, but it means it takes longer to post trying to find the right one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar!
> 
> True but it's different!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is exactly what you are!
> OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's you!
> You like them too, admit it
Click to expand...


You're proving I'm right by saying that!  

Scroll up, I already said they're good!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not far from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying
Click to expand...


It isn't! There have been more mass shootings in America this year than there have been days! 

No I'm not!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean very far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! There have been more mass shootings in America this year than there have been days!
> 
> No I'm not!
Click to expand...


Because Anglo-Saxon savages dominate the USA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Another "Russian" Scientific breakthrough, with help of the Poles.

Phys.org - News and Articles on Science and Technology


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You own a gun?! I may have been sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! There have been more mass shootings in America this year than there have been days!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Anglo-Saxon savages dominate the USA.
Click to expand...


Are you saying they were all committed by Anglo Saxons?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?...
> A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth....
> 
> 
> Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?...
> A: Take the pin out and throw it back....
> 
> 
> 
> I miss those days when this wasnt wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, and you ill will trade a actual Polish ally for ab actual Zion enemy.
> 
> Says much about WASP stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WASP & the Zion aren't races.
> 
> Way to be a buffoon.
> 
> Especially considering your prejudices towards Poles.
Click to expand...




You tube How to light a match for dummies - Google Search

   We have reason to be: you Racist Pollack bigot


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin killed a bunch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
Click to expand...



"How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice

    See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people 

   Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
Click to expand...


   The only thing Poland won was a book of matches


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! More lying?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! There have been more mass shootings in America this year than there have been days!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Anglo-Saxon savages dominate the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they were all committed by Anglo Saxons?
Click to expand...


English-Germans- Lowland Scots & Ulster Irish are Anglos & Saxons.

They also make up most of the Whites in the USA by a huge majority.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
Click to expand...


What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
Click to expand...

Dude you are trying to tell people that Poland won WW11...……………..that's nuts


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Owners of the biggest stock of gold, moderns weapons, good industry, world-known cultures are 'primitive'?
> Do you know the meaning of 'Polnische Wirtschaft'?
> Germans continue to consider Polska as underdeveloped drunk state.
> Who of your writers, artists, musicians is known outside of Polska?
> 
> Except thieves, cheap workers, outsourced manufacturing, whores and alcoholics Polska exports not much to EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a Polack by German police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many  so called "Russian" writers, artists & musicians have been of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Gogol,  Dostoeyevsky, Malevich, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Glinka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've forgotten Schiller, Goethe, Balzac, Twain, Tolstoy, Shakespeare, Homer, Orwell, Dante and probably more as 300 famous writers.
> Of course all of them had polish ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some German writers like Gunter Grass or Charles Bukowski, clearly Polish mixed.
> or
> German philosophers &  were clearly Polish mixed, Nietzsche for example has a Lechite, or Polish tribe surname from Polish Niecki, or Nietzki in English.
> 
> Leibniz was half Sorbian, a Lechite or Polish tribe group in East Germany.
> 
> Immanuel Kant,  Christian Wolff, Schopenhauer all came from  / had roots in Lechite / Polish lands.
> 
> DNA analysis proves Germans from Polish lands are heavily mixed with Polish, maybe upwards of 80% of their DNA being Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants all of Ukraine and the Baltics and probably Poland and Romania too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> What does Russia need completely ruined Ukraine, deindustrialized Baltic, poor Polska and european beggar Romania for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Polska?
> Poland's definitely wealthier than Russia, from my understanding not only are incomes slightly higher in Poland, but also cost of living is slightly less.
> 
> That's before the Sanctions, even.
> 
> Now Poland's steadily climbing in income, and Russia's steadily declining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just guess about highness of polish incomes after EU stops money transfers in 2021 and ukrainian guest workers go from Polska to West Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's economy was fast growing before joining the EU.
Click to expand...


Russia grown very fast too.....before 1914


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are trying to tell people that Poland won WW11...……………..that's nuts
Click to expand...


I never said that 
I said they HELPED win the close Battle of Britain.
With the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
Click to expand...



Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
Click to expand...


Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
Click to expand...

Do you take any special medications


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
Click to expand...


He needs them. It comforts him anytime he sees flames


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
Click to expand...


Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
No Ukraine, no problem!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
Click to expand...


Such ignorance & arrogance.
The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
Click to expand...


What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general


----------



## Baron

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
Click to expand...


Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right


----------



## Baron

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general
Click to expand...


Sorry, sincerly, which people loves Ashkenazi ( fake Khazarian Jews) ?
No one, even true Jews Sephardic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude according to you the Polish fucking won WW2
> 
> That's kookoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general
Click to expand...


Oh really ?
I have Buddhist statues in my rooms & yard.
I also have a couple of Hindu, Zoroastrian & Native American Shaman figures.
Besides,
I have Jesus, Mary, St Francis figures, statues & paintings.

I just cannot respect your tribe.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really ?
> I have Buddhist statues in my rooms & yard.
> I also have a couple of Hindu, Zoroa
> Besides,
> I have Jesus, Mary, St Francis figures, statues & paintings.
Click to expand...


Christian sculptures are enough!
Be strong in your believe!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Baron said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
Click to expand...


Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.

Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.

Just like Litwin.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
Click to expand...


Russia shall kick f.... Ukraine out and better keep a good relationship to Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're an ethnic German, huh?
> That wouldn't be surprising, given your anti-Polish views.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
Click to expand...


What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?

Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
Or
Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Israelis hate any nation except Jews


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
Click to expand...


Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not one bit of German in me.
> 
> But you keep creating what you want schizzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


   Deflection.  Notice how you have NOTHING to say about the above



Confronting Anti-Semitism in Poland Today: A Memoir


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
Click to expand...


The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
 UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
ESPECIALLY Poland
which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably an Anglo...
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.  Notice how you have NOTHING to say about the above
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting Anti-Semitism in Poland Today: A Memoir
Click to expand...


When are you going to confront you & your ilks anti-Polish rhetoric, A-hole?


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
Click to expand...


Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.  Notice how you have NOTHING to say about the above
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting Anti-Semitism in Poland Today: A Memoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to confront you & your ilks anti-Polish rhetoric, A-hole?
Click to expand...





Jewish effigy hanged and burned in ‘disturbing’ Easter ritual in Poland

     When are you going to confront you and your entire disgusting Savage Tribe of their past and present Anti Semitic History you


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
Click to expand...


  Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
    They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again


Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"

    This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
Click to expand...


Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.


----------



## jillian

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
Click to expand...

He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

jillian said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
Click to expand...


The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
Click to expand...

Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky

Kid take your meds


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.
Click to expand...


Yea, right......,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
Click to expand...


Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

jillian said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
Click to expand...


He wishes they would


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, right......,
Click to expand...


This is common knowledge, I'm so sorry you're Kosher & retarded.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
Click to expand...


Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
Click to expand...

If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today

The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
Click to expand...


100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
As opposed to maybe 10% Poles. Being antiJewish.

You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
Click to expand...




It is commonly accepted that the *Middle Ages period begins* with the fall of the western Roman Empire (476 AD, fall of Rome) and that it *ends* with the fall of the eastern Roman Empire (1453 AD, fall of Constantinople).Apr 

  This was the start of the Medieval Era,  Please tell us what the Jewish people " did" to the poor Christians out there


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
Click to expand...

Anti Semitic shit


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
Click to expand...


LOL , yeah sure.
The USA single handedly won WW2.
What an idiot.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles. Being antiJewish.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
Click to expand...


You and your entire ILK are Anti Semitic ; My links prove it
 You and your ILK are DISGUSTING, VILE, DEGENERATES


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
Click to expand...

Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore 'tankful' Jews today mocking Polish people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
Click to expand...


Oh boo hoo hoo.
 The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.

Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.

Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
Click to expand...

Again MORON my wife is Polish


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> 
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
Click to expand...


So ignorant & arrogant.

Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.

Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...…. It wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with their past and present Anti Semitism, would it?  A very small minority terrorized Western Europe since the Medieval Era?
> They were involved in the Crusades, etc, etc?   You should start taking your MEDS again
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Medieval Era, you bigot. This is only a small example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
Click to expand...

There are none


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Righ
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
Click to expand...


According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again MORON my wife is Polish
Click to expand...




Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again MORON my wife is Polish
Click to expand...


If you think pointing out that every Jew on USMB is anti- Polish.
Then you are most certainly an anti-Polish bigot.

Typical Brutish British savage.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Righ
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
Click to expand...

Not without the USA retard


----------



## Baron

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, maybe any sane Polish heritage person, would look at comments from YOU, Irosie, Roudy, Inndependent, Fnnceo,  Jillian and the rest of the "Kosher" Gang here, and form their own  negative opinions upon you & your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again MORON my wife is Polish
Click to expand...


A polish Jewess probably?


----------



## Frannie

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
Click to expand...

Who did win WW2?

Just so we know


----------



## Frannie

Baron said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid Pollack remark, You are so dumb and ignorant you are incapable of reading my links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again MORON my wife is Polish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A polish Jewess probably?
Click to expand...


Don't give up your day job wiping tables at Burger King


----------



## Baron

Frannie said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
Click to expand...


Mainly Russia, little Poland, very little USA, UK and France

Not USA alone


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Righ
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such ignorance & arrogance.
> The highest scoring Squadron in the Battle of Britain was the Polish 303 Kosciuszko Squadron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right those Polish aces just popped them silly Messerschmitt's right out of the sky
> 
> Kid take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should research the 303 Kosciuszko Squadron, instead of being a dumb jerk, like usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
Click to expand...

Who did win WW2

Yawn


----------



## Baron

Frannie said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 %  of Jews here on this forum are anti-Polish
> As opposed to maybe 10% Poles.
> 
> You are such RABBIdly retarded cretins.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti Semitic shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo.
> The anti-Polish idiot is crying about anti-Semitism.
> 
> Well, if pointing out every Jew here is anti-Polish.
> 
> Then show me the Jew on USMB who respects Poles & never disrespects them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again MORON my wife is Polish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A polish Jewess probably?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up your day job wiping tables at Burger King
Click to expand...


LOL
You are funny


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
Click to expand...


Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.

Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
15% from USA.
15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
5% from Poles.
5% from French.


----------



## Frannie

Baron said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainly Russia, little Poland, very little USA, UK and France
> 
> Not USA alone
Click to expand...

The Soviet Union paid the harshest price: though the numbers are not exact, an estimated 26 million Soviet citizens *died* during *World War II*, including as *many* as 11 million soldiers. At the same time, the Germans suffered three-quarters of their wartime losses fighting the Red Army.May 8, 2015

So the B17's and B29's had no effect.

What was the Polish heavy bomber again?

Oh yea the invisible one


----------



## Baron

Frannie said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for Poland we would all be eating knockwurst today
> 
> The war would have been a lot shorter if the USA would have just stayed out of Poland's way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
Click to expand...


When not Russia, Poland, USA, France and UK you tribe probably would still burn in Oswenzim
You shall be tankful and not mock heroes!


----------



## Baron

Therefore Russia hates all Nazis until now, including Ukrainian ones, Bandera murders


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
Click to expand...


Brittan BEGGED for US planes

Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death

You need to be medicated


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainly Russia, little Poland, very little USA, UK and France
> 
> Not USA alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Soviet Union paid the harshest price: though the numbers are not exact, an estimated 26 million Soviet citizens *died* during *World War II*, including as *many* as 11 million soldiers. At the same time, the Germans suffered three-quarters of their wartime losses fighting the Red Army.May 8, 2015
> 
> So the B17's and B29's had no effect.
> 
> What was the Polish heavy bomber again?
> 
> Oh yea the invisible one
Click to expand...


You mean the bombers that used largely a Polish bomb device?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
Click to expand...


You are seriously one track minded & retarded.

I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.

You must have serious issues with proportions
& or a reading comprension issue.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , yeah sure.
> The USA single handedly won WW2.
> What an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
Click to expand...

You are seriously mentally ill...…………………


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
Click to expand...


Who defeated Japan?

Answer USA 100 percent

Who defeated Germany

Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World

Number of
Polish battleships  0
Polish Carriers 0
Polish heavy bombers 0
Polish with hands held up All


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Europe was doomed and if the USA did not take Berlin Germany would have had time to develop atomic weapons that they already had the rockets to launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ignorant & arrogant.
> 
> Soviet forces including Ukrainians & Poles captured Berlin first, liberated the Nazi camps.
> 
> Also note about 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seriously mentally ill...…………………
Click to expand...


For stating British, Canada, Australia, France & Poles contibuted a combined role of 25%?

You are definitely a mental midget too dumb to grasp proportions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new history written by Jews only USA won WWII
> 
> 
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
Click to expand...


Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.

Go back to your cage Koko.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did win WW2?
> 
> Just so we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
Click to expand...


Who defeated Japan?

Answer USA 100 percent

Who defeated Germany

Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World

Number of
Polish battleships 0
Polish Carriers 0
Polish heavy bombers 0
Polish with hands held up All

Actually retard nothing in this conversation is funny


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple peoples beat the Nazis.
> 
> Probably 60% came from Soviets including Russians, Ukrainians, Belarussians etc.
> 15% from USA.
> 15% from Britain, Canada, Australia etc.
> 5% from Poles.
> 5% from French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
Click to expand...


You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.

Soviets played the biggest role in defeating Hitler.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brittan BEGGED for US planes
> 
> Poland and France were defeated Brittan was being buzzed to death
> 
> You need to be medicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
Click to expand...


We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.

I forgot

Who defeated Japan?

Answer USA 100 percent

Who defeated Germany

Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World

Number of
Polish battleships 0
Polish Carriers 0
Polish heavy bombers 0
Polish submarines 0
Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
Polish people with hands held up All


Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously one track minded & retarded.
> 
> I didn't say they played a major role, but a role none the less.
> 
> You must have serious issues with proportions
> & or a reading comprension issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.
> 
> I forgot
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish submarines 0
> Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
> Polish people with hands held up All
> 
> 
> Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs
Click to expand...


80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.

But, somehow 100% of the defeat of the Nazis comes from America.

You really belong in a Mental Retardation Group Home.

There's no hope for someone so dumb as you.


PS.
There were about 25 million ethnic Poles in WW2, and 140 million Americans.

How can you compare the two in Military output, idiot?


----------



## jillian

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wishes they would
Click to expand...

I know. I’m familiar with the wanna be nazi’s posts


----------



## jillian

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, right......,
Click to expand...

To be fair, they did kill Catholics. But only when they weren’t Nazis


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

jillian said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, right......,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, they did kill Catholics. But only when they weren’t Nazis
Click to expand...


Even Catholic clergy died by Nazi Germany like Max Kolbe.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really surprised.  No!
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be. Ok, definitely lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! There have been more mass shootings in America this year than there have been days!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Anglo-Saxon savages dominate the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they were all committed by Anglo Saxons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English-Germans- Lowland Scots & Ulster Irish are Anglos & Saxons.
> 
> They also make up most of the Whites in the USA by a huge majority.
Click to expand...


I know that..Why didn't you answer the question?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
Click to expand...


You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!
Click to expand...


There would be no problem if there was no Russia.


----------



## ESay

Baron said:


> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!


You are stupid to a sky level if you think it can really happen.


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
Click to expand...


I write the truth about Russia.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
Click to expand...


I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
Click to expand...

You weren't anti Russian before though


----------



## MoonPie

Baron said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
Click to expand...

He really is Ukrainian though.


----------



## MoonPie

Baron said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, sincerly, which people loves Ashkenazi ( fake Khazarian Jews) ?
> No one, even true Jews Sephardic.
Click to expand...

Are you saying the true Jews are Sephardic?? Or there are no true Jews? 
I'm both btw


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What s dumb, ignorant bigot you are against the Jewish people and Non Christians in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really ?
> I have Buddhist statues in my rooms & yard.
> I also have a couple of Hindu, Zoroastrian & Native American Shaman figures.
> Besides,
> I have Jesus, Mary, St Francis figures, statues & paintings.
> 
> I just cannot respect your tribe.
Click to expand...

Heretic!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
Click to expand...

Liar lol


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
Click to expand...

*it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*

And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2


----------



## Trizub

Baron said:


> Therefore Russia hates all Nazis until now, including Ukrainian ones, Bandera murders



All except for the nazi who's now their president.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics.
Click to expand...

First gassing victims were Russians and Poles


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
Click to expand...


Give some examples where I haven't.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore Russia hates all Nazis until now, including Ukrainian ones, Bandera murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All except for the nazi who's now their president.
Click to expand...

Oh don't go there. You know better


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
Click to expand...

Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore Russia hates all Nazis until now, including Ukrainian ones, Bandera murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All except for the nazi who's now their president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't go there. You know better
Click to expand...


I'll go where I want.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
Click to expand...


Everything? Are you and Baron related?   
So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
Click to expand...

The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video

The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


What's that got to do with what I wrote?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
Click to expand...


Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.


----------



## irosie91

jillian said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Little too much rooting for the home team, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s waiting for them to reopen Auschwitz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wishes they would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I’m familiar with the wanna be nazi’s posts
Click to expand...


he is not actually a  "NAZI"   in the real sense of adolfian Nazism-----
he is just a raving anti-semite


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your memory failing, you also said that Poland won the cold war as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
Click to expand...


I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
Click to expand...


LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


another dumb pierogi   who does not know that  THE HOLOCAUST  has been ongoing since a maniacal roman murderer saw a giant cross in the sky with the
INSCRIPTION-------go and conquer  (ie murder millions)-----and MURDER HE DID--------and his minions do so to this day


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
Click to expand...


the fantasies of the nursery-------AND THE COW  JUMPED OVER THE MOON


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
Click to expand...


Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.
> 
> I forgot
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish submarines 0
> Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
> Polish people with hands held up All
> 
> 
> Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> But, somehow 100% of the defeat of the Nazis comes from America.
> 
> You really belong in a Mental Retardation Group Home.
> 
> There's no hope for someone so dumb as you.
> 
> 
> PS.
> There were about 25 million ethnic Poles in WW2, and 140 million Americans.
> 
> How can you compare the two in Military output, idiot?
Click to expand...


Ok kid the USA did nothing, Poland France and Britan saved themselves...………………..

Take meds


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
Click to expand...

I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian


----------



## irosie91

Poland ----thru its miserable history ----was-kinda the kicked around kid
in the nominally Slavic family. ----It served as a crossroads BETWEEN
feuding thugs.  ---mostly Russia and Germany.     No one should wonder
how its appetite for wodka developed.     That Poland tooks its frustration
out on DA JOOOOS -----is a natural result of its "rejected child"  status.  
-----the culture of Poland?      wodka and jew hate.     I have always wondered if
madam curie hated jews too


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> See retard everything to you is ethnicity, race or color.
> 
> You are a piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.  Notice how you have NOTHING to say about the above
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting Anti-Semitism in Poland Today: A Memoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to confront you & your ilks anti-Polish rhetoric, A-hole?
Click to expand...


The biggest Polish insults here are coming from you, sure Poland had an air squadron that had a zero effect on the overall war, but you don't seem to want to see that Poland surrendered and was occupied

Poland was occupied by the Nazies and Soviet Union not Russians in 1939, so Poland contributed exactly squat to the war effort after that. 

The *occupation of Poland* by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union during World War II (1939–1945) began with the German-Soviet invasion of Poland in September 1939, and it was formally concluded with the defeat of Germany by the Allies in May 1945. Throughout the entire course of the foreign occupation, the territory of Poland was divided between Germany and the Soviet Union (USSR) with the intention of eradicating Polish culture and subjugating its people by occupying German and Soviet powers.[1] In summer-autumn of 1941, the lands annexed by the Soviets were overrun by Germany in the course of the initially successful German attack on the USSR. After a few years of fighting, the Red Army drove the German forces out of the USSR and across Poland from the rest of Central and Eastern Europe.


----------



## irosie91

based on fairly superficial knowledge-----my impression of Poland during the Nazi era is that it-------kinda rolled over as did Austria. --------some partisans resisted------
brave people------but most rolled over


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
Click to expand...

You have never attacked Russia kid, trust me


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
Click to expand...


An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take any special medications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
Click to expand...

I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.
> 
> I forgot
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish submarines 0
> Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
> Polish people with hands held up All
> 
> 
> Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> But, somehow 100% of the defeat of the Nazis comes from America.
> 
> You really belong in a Mental Retardation Group Home.
> 
> There's no hope for someone so dumb as you.
> 
> 
> PS.
> There were about 25 million ethnic Poles in WW2, and 140 million Americans.
> 
> How can you compare the two in Military output, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok kid the USA did nothing, Poland France and Britan saved themselves...………………..
> 
> Take meds
Click to expand...


He needs a Lobotomy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
Click to expand...


They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe anybody is this dumb.
> 
> Go back to your cage Koko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.
> 
> I forgot
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish submarines 0
> Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
> Polish people with hands held up All
> 
> 
> Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> But, somehow 100% of the defeat of the Nazis comes from America.
> 
> You really belong in a Mental Retardation Group Home.
> 
> There's no hope for someone so dumb as you.
> 
> 
> PS.
> There were about 25 million ethnic Poles in WW2, and 140 million Americans.
> 
> How can you compare the two in Military output, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok kid the USA did nothing, Poland France and Britan saved themselves...………………..
> 
> Take meds
Click to expand...


Where did I say the USA did nothing, idiot?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
Click to expand...



ROFLMAO----.  "..... Jewishness of these posters....."     <<< this is like a microcosm of Polish politics--------".... to win the popular vote-----find a jewish
great grandparent in your opponent's family tree........."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prejudices are so wrong, except when directed against Poles.
> 
> Wow, do you strike yourself as retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Spot a Jew": Polish newspaper front page gives readers anti-Semitic advice
> 
> See above, He says bigotry is wrong? These are HIS people
> 
> Prejudices are wrong?  Is that why the Pollack states that nobody in the U.S. or any other " Christian Country" doesn't " respect" that country if they don't become Christians?   He accuses NON CHRISTIANS of NOT ASSIMILATING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection.  Notice how you have NOTHING to say about the above
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting Anti-Semitism in Poland Today: A Memoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to confront you & your ilks anti-Polish rhetoric, A-hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest Polish insults here are coming from you, sure Poland had an air squadron that had a zero effect on the overall war, but you don't seem to want to see that Poland surrendered and was occupied
> 
> Poland was occupied by the Nazies and Soviet Union not Russians in 1939, so Poland contributed exactly squat to the war effort after that.
> 
> The *occupation of Poland* by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union during World War II (1939–1945) began with the German-Soviet invasion of Poland in September 1939, and it was formally concluded with the defeat of Germany by the Allies in May 1945. Throughout the entire course of the foreign occupation, the territory of Poland was divided between Germany and the Soviet Union (USSR) with the intention of eradicating Polish culture and subjugating its people by occupying German and Soviet powers.[1] In summer-autumn of 1941, the lands annexed by the Soviets were overrun by Germany in the course of the initially successful German attack on the USSR. After a few years of fighting, the Red Army drove the German forces out of the USSR and across Poland from the rest of Central and Eastern Europe.
Click to expand...


Polish Pilots made up 5% of Battle of Britain Pilots.
But 12% of Nazi plane take downs were by Polish Pilots at the Battle of Britain.

Poles in the Battle of Britain | Poland and Poles in the Second World War

Far from nothing.
Statistical enough to have won the close Battle of Britain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> based on fairly superficial knowledge-----my impression of Poland during the Nazi era is that it-------kinda rolled over as did Austria. --------some partisans resisted------
> brave people------but most rolled over



Oh really?

Like the Battle of Mokra, Battle of Westerplatte, Battle of Wizna among other Polish Battles against Nazi Germans in 1939?


Or after 1939?
Like in Poles capturing Montecassino first?

Like Poles at Hill 262 which helped close the Falaise Pocket?

Poles in the Battle of Britain?

Or Poles in the Warsaw Uprising?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
Click to expand...


Are you a Lesbian?
Frannie sounds like a chic name.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another dumb pierogi   who does not know that  THE HOLOCAUST  has been ongoing since a maniacal roman murderer saw a giant cross in the sky with the
> INSCRIPTION-------go and conquer  (ie murder millions)-----and MURDER HE DID--------and his minions do so to this day
Click to expand...


LOL, 
Oh noes gas chambers for 2,000 years.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on fairly superficial knowledge-----my impression of Poland during the Nazi era is that it-------kinda rolled over as did Austria. --------some partisans resisted------
> brave people------but most rolled over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Like the Battle of Mokra, Battle of Westerplatte, Battle of Wizna among other Polish Battles against Nazi Germans in 1939?
> 
> 
> Or after 1939?
> Like in Poles capturing Montecassino first?
> 
> Like Poles at Hill 262 which helped close the Falaise Pocket?
> 
> Poles in the Battle of Britain?
> 
> Or Poles in the Warsaw Uprising?
Click to expand...


like I said----there were some brave Partisans-------Nazi propaganda films show
CHEERING CROWDS of happy poles .      France did a resistence too


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another dumb pierogi   who does not know that  THE HOLOCAUST  has been ongoing since a maniacal roman murderer saw a giant cross in the sky with the
> INSCRIPTION-------go and conquer  (ie murder millions)-----and MURDER HE DID--------and his minions do so to this day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> Oh noes gas chambers for 2,000 years.
Click to expand...


"GAS CHAMBERS"    is a joke in elegant Polish households


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> Poland ----thru its miserable history ----was-kinda the kicked around kid
> in the nominally Slavic family. ----It served as a crossroads BETWEEN
> feuding thugs.  ---mostly Russia and Germany.     No one should wonder
> how its appetite for wodka developed.     That Poland tooks its frustration
> out on DA JOOOOS -----is a natural result of its "rejected child"  status.
> -----the culture of Poland?      wodka and jew hate.     I have always wondered if
> madam curie hated jews too



Poles aren't half as anti-Jewish, as your Jews are anti-Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on fairly superficial knowledge-----my impression of Poland during the Nazi era is that it-------kinda rolled over as did Austria. --------some partisans resisted------
> brave people------but most rolled over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Like the Battle of Mokra, Battle of Westerplatte, Battle of Wizna among other Polish Battles against Nazi Germans in 1939?
> 
> 
> Or after 1939?
> Like in Poles capturing Montecassino first?
> 
> Like Poles at Hill 262 which helped close the Falaise Pocket?
> 
> Poles in the Battle of Britain?
> 
> Or Poles in the Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like I said----there were some brave Partisans-------Nazi propaganda films show
> CHEERING CROWDS of happy poles .      France did a resistence too
Click to expand...


Show me these Poles cheering the Nazis?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland ----thru its miserable history ----was-kinda the kicked around kid
> in the nominally Slavic family. ----It served as a crossroads BETWEEN
> feuding thugs.  ---mostly Russia and Germany.     No one should wonder
> how its appetite for wodka developed.     That Poland tooks its frustration
> out on DA JOOOOS -----is a natural result of its "rejected child"  status.
> -----the culture of Poland?      wodka and jew hate.     I have always wondered if
> madam curie hated jews too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poles aren't half as anti-Jewish, as your Jews are anti-Polish.
Click to expand...


the  PIROGI  issues yet another DECLARATION.     -----anti polish pogroms in
Greenpoint?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on fairly superficial knowledge-----my impression of Poland during the Nazi era is that it-------kinda rolled over as did Austria. --------some partisans resisted------
> brave people------but most rolled over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Like the Battle of Mokra, Battle of Westerplatte, Battle of Wizna among other Polish Battles against Nazi Germans in 1939?
> 
> 
> Or after 1939?
> Like in Poles capturing Montecassino first?
> 
> Like Poles at Hill 262 which helped close the Falaise Pocket?
> 
> Poles in the Battle of Britain?
> 
> Or Poles in the Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like I said----there were some brave Partisans-------Nazi propaganda films show
> CHEERING CROWDS of happy poles .      France did a resistence too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me these Poles cheering the Nazis?
Click to expand...


Nazi propaganda footage------I am not in possession thereof.  
There was even more on  AUSTRIAN LOVE OF ADOLF----I don't
have those either


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
Click to expand...

Yawn

Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
Click to expand...


Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?


----------



## Frannie

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish with hands held up All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are prime example of why many people see Americans as severely arrogant & severely ignorant.
> 
> Soviets played the biggest role in degeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are arrogant, but only because we are the best at everything.
> 
> I forgot
> 
> Who defeated Japan?
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent
> 
> Who defeated Germany
> 
> Answer USA 100 percent because without the USA's input Germany destroyed the entire World
> 
> Number of
> Polish battleships 0
> Polish Carriers 0
> Polish heavy bombers 0
> Polish submarines 0
> Polish tanks that didn't blow up 0
> Polish people with hands held up All
> 
> 
> Somehow I left out the 100 percent invisible Polish subs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of Nazis killed were killed on the Eastern Front.
> 
> But, somehow 100% of the defeat of the Nazis comes from America.
> 
> You really belong in a Mental Retardation Group Home.
> 
> There's no hope for someone so dumb as you.
> 
> 
> PS.
> There were about 25 million ethnic Poles in WW2, and 140 million Americans.
> 
> How can you compare the two in Military output, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok kid the USA did nothing, Poland France and Britan saved themselves...………………..
> 
> Take meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He needs a Lobotomy
Click to expand...

Nah humor is actually valuable


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
Click to expand...


Haha, wow you are very ignorant.

Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
Click to expand...

The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.    

What was the result of the uprising in your mind?

Yea we know the poles won the war


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
Click to expand...


I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
Click to expand...

The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters

The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
Click to expand...


Lol.
How do you figure that?

This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.

Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
Idiot.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
Click to expand...

I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
Click to expand...


What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean too much.

U.S. Jews are more likely than Christians to say Trump favors the Israelis too much


----------



## irosie91

the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
Click to expand...


what does  "saved Europe"  mean-----my little pierogi?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful



That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Poland was occupied in 1939, after that Poland aided the nazi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
Click to expand...

Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, wow you are very ignorant.
> 
> Never heard of the 1944 Warsaw Uprising?
> 
> 
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
Click to expand...


I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
Click to expand...


Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
Click to expand...


You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
Click to expand...

The ghettos clearly existed before Hitler came to power because he emptied them remember?  Or did you forget.

You need an oatmeal enema


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> 
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
Click to expand...


Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
Or. That
The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ghettos clearly existed before Hitler came to power because he emptied them remember?  Or did you forget.
> 
> You need an oatmeal enema
Click to expand...


Yeah, Jews had it so bad they made up 1 in 10 in Poland, but 1 in 3 doctors & 1 in 2 lawyers.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
Click to expand...


Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
Click to expand...


Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.

No, it is very unlikely they would've won.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
Click to expand...


The poles didn't stop it did they?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
Click to expand...


You're so desperate & dumb.
I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
Click to expand...

How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…

Yawn


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...


LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?

BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
Click to expand...

Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
Click to expand...


1 Month & 5 Days, 
France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.

Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
Click to expand...

27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
Click to expand...

Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides

Good or bad truth matters


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
Click to expand...


Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.

But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.

Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.

Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the moron who thinks the Poles were responsible for Hitler's Wolf Lair
> Or. That
> The USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides
> 
> Good or bad truth matters
Click to expand...


Poland had 25 million Poles, Germany had after annexing Austria & Czechoslovakia about 85 million Germans, a bunch of foreign conscripts in the SS, and Wehrmacht, not to mention
Soviets also invaded Poland, with the Soviet Union having a population of  about 130 million people.

It would be pretty miraculous if Poland could beat that, dipsh(t.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
Click to expand...


And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poles didn't stop it did they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides
> 
> Good or bad truth matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had 25 million Poles, Germany had after annexing Austria & Czechoslovakia about 85 million Germans, a bunch of foreign conscripts in the SS, and Wehrmacht, not to mention
> Soviets also invaded Poland, with the Soviet Union having a population of  about 130 million people.
> 
> It would be pretty miraculous if Poland could beat that, dipsh(t.
Click to expand...

You are delusional Poland was beaten in 1939.

Seriously it's time for you to use your Obamacare


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> 
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
Click to expand...


Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so desperate & dumb.
> I just expect you to start making screeching Chimp noises.
> 
> 
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides
> 
> Good or bad truth matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had 25 million Poles, Germany had after annexing Austria & Czechoslovakia about 85 million Germans, a bunch of foreign conscripts in the SS, and Wehrmacht, not to mention
> Soviets also invaded Poland, with the Soviet Union having a population of  about 130 million people.
> 
> It would be pretty miraculous if Poland could beat that, dipsh(t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional Poland was beaten in 1939.
> 
> Seriously it's time for you to use your Obamacare
Click to expand...


You think & act much like an Ape.

You don't have any kind of Human intellect.
Especially not proportions / proportionate ability.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again kid Poland surrendered in 1939 about 3 hours into the invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides
> 
> Good or bad truth matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had 25 million Poles, Germany had after annexing Austria & Czechoslovakia about 85 million Germans, a bunch of foreign conscripts in the SS, and Wehrmacht, not to mention
> Soviets also invaded Poland, with the Soviet Union having a population of  about 130 million people.
> 
> It would be pretty miraculous if Poland could beat that, dipsh(t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional Poland was beaten in 1939.
> 
> Seriously it's time for you to use your Obamacare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think & act much like an Ape.
> 
> You don't have any kind of Human intellect.
> Especially not proportions / proportionate ability.
Click to expand...


You think and act like a proverbial Polish joke, sad to say.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nazi's used the polish countryside for a secret headquarters.
> 
> What was the result of the uprising in your mind?
> 
> Yea we know the poles won the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Poles singlehandedly won WW2, you grunting Gorilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Poles provided the Nazis with their headquarters
> 
> The ruins of Hitlers Wolf Lair in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
Click to expand...


so?


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
Click to expand...

Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> 
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
Click to expand...


Haha, good one.
Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Month & 5 Days,
> France which was much bigger than Poland,  had help from Britain, and didn't have Soviets also invade,  and France had only lasted about 10 days longer.
> 
> Nazis had a lot more resources coming in, thanks to the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.
> They also had control over Austria & Czechoslovakia, boosting their troops, and  vehicles thanks to Czech Skoda they took over.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Poland didn't stop all that but ended up on train rides
> 
> Good or bad truth matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had 25 million Poles, Germany had after annexing Austria & Czechoslovakia about 85 million Germans, a bunch of foreign conscripts in the SS, and Wehrmacht, not to mention
> Soviets also invaded Poland, with the Soviet Union having a population of  about 130 million people.
> 
> It would be pretty miraculous if Poland could beat that, dipsh(t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional Poland was beaten in 1939.
> 
> Seriously it's time for you to use your Obamacare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think & act much like an Ape.
> 
> You don't have any kind of Human intellect.
> Especially not proportions / proportionate ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think and act like a proverbial Polish joke, sad to say.
Click to expand...


Lol, anybody who thinks USA was responsible for 100% of defeating Hitler.
Or 
Poles were responsible for Hitler's Eolf Lair.

Shouldn't
Be calling anybody dumb.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
Click to expand...


calm yourself, little pierogi-------the era of communism in Poland was not
exactly FORCED upon you.  -----it's all over now.    You still have your
glorious history------uhm....    Madame Curie---and----her guy--pierre.    AND chopin-----and------YOUR TERRIFIC CUISINE.    -----even Greenpoint.  ----
no one won in those terrible years--------BUT YOU DID FINALLY GET A POLISH POPE   < YAAAAAY   YAAAAAY   and the  KOSCIUSZKO BRIDGE-------now all shiny and new.       so sorry you lost your jews


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> calm yourself, little pierogi-------the era of communism in Poland was not
> exactly FORCED upon you.  -----it's all over now.    You still have your
> glorious history------uhm....    Madame Curie---and----her guy--pierre.    AND chopin-----and------YOUR TERRIFIC CUISINE.    -----even Greenpoint.  ----
> no one won in those terrible years--------BUT YOU DID FINALLY GET A POLISH POPE   < YAAAAAY   YAAAAAY   and the  KOSCIUSZKO BRIDGE-------now all shiny and new.       so sorry you lost your jews
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers of Soviet Poland were Stalin ( Georgian Commie )
Churchill ( Anglo Freemason)
FDR ( Anglo Freemason)
Truman ( Anglo Freemason )
Boleslaw Bierut ( Polish Commie)
Jakub Berman ( Kosher Commie )
Hillary Minc ( Kosher Commie )
Roman Zambrowski ( Kosher Commie )
Roman Romkowski ( Kosher Commie )


----------



## irosie91

*roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
       efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Russia.
Click to expand...

There would be no problem if there was no Ukraine


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood



Proof?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub writes only sh.. about Russia, SSE is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
Click to expand...

Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
Click to expand...

OMG you aren't that dumb!

You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about anti-Polish sentiment in your beloved country ?
> 
> Where the Polish ambassador was assaulted & spit on.
> Or
> Where your entire Knesset called Poland Holocaust deniers for Poland mzking a law criminalizing blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
Click to expand...

Polaks!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis hate any nation except Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks!
Click to expand...


The Nazi SS was 0% Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
Click to expand...


Communism was imposed on Poland, indeed.


----------



## MoonPie

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
Click to expand...

First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist. 

So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike any Christian or Muslim Nation that didn't hate Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why Hindus, Buddhists, and "Others" didn't go against your tribe much, is because they didn't bring in a bunch of refugees, and therefor had very few Jews,
> UNLIKE many Muslim, and Christian naitons
> ESPECIALLY Poland
> which Poland had so many Jews because it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *it saved up to millions of Jewish refugees, terrorized by Western Europe since the Medieval Era*
> 
> And the slaughtered 6 million of them in WW2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb Kosher person, who can't figure out who did the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi SS was 0% Polish.
Click to expand...


actually TRUE----the polaks who murdered jews did not refer to themselves
as Nazis


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Poland won was a book of matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
Click to expand...

Liar. You didn't on Topix.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
Click to expand...


Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
LOL.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
Click to expand...

I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
Click to expand...

I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
Click to expand...

More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
Click to expand...

Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> How do you figure that?
> 
> This town was controlled by Germans from 1701 - 1945.
> 
> Yeah, totally Poland's fault.
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
Click to expand...


*Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
*
The Soviets still would have won


----------



## irosie91

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
Click to expand...


historic revisionism -------is all the rage.    Our sobie did not invent the revisions---
he just ate them along with his pierogi


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
Click to expand...

Not true. The Soviets were already winning after Stalingrad Aug 42-Feb 43. Normandy didn't happen for over a whole year after, June 44.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Soviets had more troops & tanks.
> Also Soviets supplied much of the resources Nazis had.
> 
> No, it is very unlikely they would've won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guided missiles did the Soviets have...…
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, What does that have to do with Soviets having much more troops & tanks than Nazis?
> 
> BTW, Nazis had a bunch of nations help them invade the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
Click to expand...

They had roughly 20% more than the Nazis. I'm pretty sure most or all of those planes were wiped out early on. Never even got off the ground. That's why we don't read about air battles over the Soviet Union.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
Click to expand...


Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
You
Poor babies.

Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27,000,000 Soviets and or Russians died in ww2.  If the Germans did not have the USA on the other front Russia vanished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
Click to expand...

"enslaved" by the 39% of Poles who were already communist 

Ok so the US "won" WW2 via lend lease (also lend lease to the Brits and others) so you blame the guns and not the people pulling the trigger, right? Cuz that's what you're saying.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with living in a ghetto?


----------



## Frannie

MoonPie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn Poland surrendered like 3 minutes into the war
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/poland-surrenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
Click to expand...

Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Nazis started shooting anyone in sight, and cutting off food to Soviet civilians.
> 
> But, Soviets clearly outmatched Nazis.
> 
> Soviets had 11,000 Tanks, and Nazis just over 3,000 Tanks.
> 
> Soviets also had about 3X more Military planes than the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "enslaved" by the 39% of Poles who were already communist
> 
> Ok so the US "won" WW2 via lend lease (also lend lease to the Brits and others) so you blame the guns and not the people pulling the trigger, right? Cuz that's what you're saying.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
It's amazing that the Communist vote went from 1.5% in 1922, to 2.5% in 1928, and then all the way up to 39% in 1940's.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/93e0/53601b88315a1786feb9cbca175373bcba5a.pdf


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "enslaved" by the 39% of Poles who were already communist
> 
> Ok so the US "won" WW2 via lend lease (also lend lease to the Brits and others) so you blame the guns and not the people pulling the trigger, right? Cuz that's what you're saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> It's amazing that the Communist vote went from 1.5% in 1922, to 2.5% in 1928, and then all the way up to 39% in 1940's.
> 
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/93e0/53601b88315a1786feb9cbca175373bcba5a.pdf
Click to expand...


Your link has virus attributes...………………..

Try again kiddy


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
Click to expand...


such a  BS  article-----sobie dear


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
Click to expand...


Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
Click to expand...


no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
sociology---it reveals  NOTHING


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
Click to expand...


Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
 Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
Click to expand...

You are a racist piece of shit


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a racist piece of shit
Click to expand...


You're a dumb piece of sh(t.
Everything's Racist, to dumb people.


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a racist piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dumb piece of sh(t.
> Everything's Racist, to dumb people.
Click to expand...

How is your stock portfolio doing?

Kiddypoo


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub basically only hates Russians for years, even before the War in Donbass.
> 
> Although ocassionally will attack Poles too.
> 
> Just like Litwin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only attack Poles who attack Ukraine and those who claim Ukrainian territory is theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would attack Vera Farmiga...……………………...She is Ukrainian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An American of Ukrainian ethnicity. What don't you like about her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would attack her, primarily with my tongue at least at one time, she is chunking up now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Lesbian?
> Frannie sounds like a chic name.
Click to expand...



Translation; He Hates the Gay Community.  HEIL HITLER. !!!


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the USA would've won if double teamed by Nazis &. Soviets, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.
Click to expand...

Again, the Nazis were already on the run for a whole year before the US landing at Normandy.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what would a V2 with a nuclear devise have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Nazis would've developed A-Bombs, or H-Bombs in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody as they would still be there if the USA did not defeat them and liberate Europe, including poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good one.
> Soviets liberated Poland & also practically enslaved Poland as a Soviet satellite.
> The USA helped Stalin through lend lease & in Tehran Conference & Yalta Conference with FDR
> As well as with Truman in Potsdam Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "enslaved" by the 39% of Poles who were already communist
> 
> Ok so the US "won" WW2 via lend lease (also lend lease to the Brits and others) so you blame the guns and not the people pulling the trigger, right? Cuz that's what you're saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> It's amazing that the Communist vote went from 1.5% in 1922, to 2.5% in 1928, and then all the way up to 39% in 1940's.
> 
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/93e0/53601b88315a1786feb9cbca175373bcba5a.pdf
Click to expand...

Where are you getting those stats? I'm not clicking your link. My source is the US Ambassador to Poland.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
Click to expand...

"a major minority" LOL As in 39%?

Most of its communists were Polaks. FYI the Jews were all dead!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Ukraine
Click to expand...


Who voted that funny?!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write the truth about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
Click to expand...


No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch your video.

Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb prejudiced bigot you are against Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
Click to expand...


That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
Click to expand...


Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
Click to expand...


You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *roflmao----"founding fathers"  *   wrong again----da poles did it and
> efforts to GET rid of it involved pole on pole blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.
Click to expand...


Why are you bringing Ukrainians into it?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Warsaw uprising was a collaboration between all the jews of the Warsaw Ghetto  and polish partisans.   If ALL of catholic Poland had supported it----
> it would have been successful.    It did not work out that way.    IMHO--if the POPE  had supported it-------it would have been successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you bragging about the polish ghettos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany created those Jewish ghettos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
Click to expand...


Limpy should know that with his grandparents being from the Warsaw ghetto.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Jews always lived in ghettos in just about every country they lived in throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
Click to expand...


A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.


----------



## Frannie

MoonPie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at I don't think, because that is the first correct thing you have said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the Nazis were already on the run for a whole year before the US landing at Normandy.
Click to expand...

So what, the USA began attacks 2 years earlier, and was giving the Brits arms before that

You seem to think that the usa was not involved before d day. This is wrong

Next


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
Click to expand...

The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed

Good


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted that funny?!
Click to expand...

See where it says "list"? Click that


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
Click to expand...

You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU. 

OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?! 

* Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*

EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019

Poland is anti immigration! They won't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
Click to expand...

Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB! 

How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Moon Pie says they are Jewish, I thought they were never pro-Russia / pro-Russian, according to AbeUG, and Yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
Click to expand...

I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
Click to expand...

Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing Ukrainians into it?
Click to expand...

Because you're so much alike! Far right politically but far left economically! You are all a buncha communazis!


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so says the noron who thinks the USA is 100% responsible for defeating Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the Nazis were already on the run for a whole year before the US landing at Normandy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what, the USA began attacks 2 years earlier, and was giving the Brits arms before that
> 
> You seem to think that the usa was not involved before d day. This is wrong
> 
> Next
Click to expand...

We were neutral for the first 2 years
Military history of the United States during World War II - Wikipedia

Oh, except Iceland 

We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war. 

Lend lease certainly helped, Helped the Soviets and helped the Brits. The Brits _finally _finished paying us for our 'help' in 2006


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
Click to expand...

Let's see what happens after Brexit.


----------



## Frannie

MoonPie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well.  If Heisenberg developed fission then Germany took over the World or what was left of it was rubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the Nazis were already on the run for a whole year before the US landing at Normandy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what, the USA began attacks 2 years earlier, and was giving the Brits arms before that
> 
> You seem to think that the usa was not involved before d day. This is wrong
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were neutral for the first 2 years
> Military history of the United States during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh, except Iceland
> 
> We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.
> 
> Lend lease certainly helped, Helped the Soviets and helped the Brits. The Brits _finally _finished paying us for our 'help' in 2006
Click to expand...

Lend lease was not neutral

Lol wikisupidia is your brain on stupid

Yawn


----------



## Frannie

MoonPie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
Click to expand...

It's over they all hate each other


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
Click to expand...


It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland shall share Ukraine with Hungary, Romania and Russia.
> No Ukraine, no problem!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There would be no problem if there was no Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who voted that funny?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See where it says "list"? Click that
Click to expand...


Limpy!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give some examples where I haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
Click to expand...


I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.   

They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
Click to expand...


No I don't, that's Bloomberg.   

Millions. I'm not making it up!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish. I've never said that. I don't think most Jews are anti Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
Click to expand...


What's his or her name?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
Click to expand...


Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of what------that communism was no IMPOSED on Poland by Martians?
> 
> 
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing Ukrainians into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're so much alike! Far right politically but far left economically! You are all a buncha communazis!
Click to expand...


You think Zelenskiy is far right? In what way? You're wrong about that!


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
Click to expand...

Again kid the EU was designed to be an economic superpower to compete with the USA

Game over


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid the EU was designed to be an economic superpower to compete with the USA
> 
> Game over
Click to expand...


The EU isn't finished yet and will get stronger even without the UK.


----------



## irosie91

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid the EU was designed to be an economic superpower to compete with the USA
> 
> Game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU isn't finished yet and will get stronger even without the UK.
Click to expand...


could be----I hope not.     It is far too much an advantage to criminals


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Again remove the USA and Hitler took over all of Europe and perhaps Russia as well
> *
> The Soviets still would have won
> 
> 
> 
> Nope because without the best military in the World the USA the full German onslaught would have been on the other front as Europe already fell completely without the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, the Nazis were already on the run for a whole year before the US landing at Normandy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what, the USA began attacks 2 years earlier, and was giving the Brits arms before that
> 
> You seem to think that the usa was not involved before d day. This is wrong
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were neutral for the first 2 years
> Military history of the United States during World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh, except Iceland
> 
> We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.
> 
> Lend lease certainly helped, Helped the Soviets and helped the Brits. The Brits _finally _finished paying us for our 'help' in 2006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lend lease was not neutral
> 
> Lol wikisupidia is your brain on stupid
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...

I didn't say Lend Lease was neutral. You claimed "the USA began attacks 2 years earlier" , meaning we were fighting in Europe 2 years before Normandy and you're wrong.

You want another source? 
https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/world-war-ii-history#section_6

In North Africa, British and American forces had defeated the Italians and Germans by 1943. An Allied invasion of Sicily and Italy followed​You disagree? Then show me when and where we were fighting in Europe "2 years before" ie in 1941. And I'd like a link please


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
Click to expand...

NATO wasn't there to protect Western Europe from the Soviets, it was to keep W Europeans from fighting each other


----------



## irosie91

We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.    <<<
      so true-----------turning point-----not VICTORY IN WAR


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
Click to expand...

You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over. 

No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secretive religious group shaping politics - CNN Video
> 
> The Fellowship (Christian organization) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
Click to expand...

And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all 

Then post a link to prove it please!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just admitted it, You & Abe were always in deep denial about the Jewishness of those posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
Click to expand...

Haim


----------



## irosie91

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
Click to expand...


Donald Trump is the son of a Scottish mother-----He cannot tolerate
the ADDED EXPENSE of illegal immigrants.-------the welfare, the crime,
etc etc.     HE IS PRACTICAL like only a Scottish lassie can be


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ethnically Jewish though! As an American, I can support whatever side I want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
Click to expand...

He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> First "free" Polish elections 1947 and the commies won 80% of the vote. The US ambassador to Poland at the time estimated 39% of Poles were communist.
> 
> So of course the results were falsified but it's also true that 39% of Poles were true communists at the time. The Poles imposed communism on other Poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing Ukrainians into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're so much alike! Far right politically but far left economically! You are all a buncha communazis!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Zelenskiy is far right? In what way? You're wrong about that!
Click to expand...

"You're wrong" isn't an argument!


----------



## MoonPie

irosie91 said:


> We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.    <<<
> so true-----------turning point-----not VICTORY IN WAR


The allies would not have won without the Soviets. The Soviets won the war, we only came in at the end when Nazi defeat was a sure thing.

I'm sorry you don't like that but it's the truth. Facts are facts. It doesn't make you any less an American to admit it.


----------



## irosie91

MoonPie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.    <<<
> so true-----------turning point-----not VICTORY IN WAR
> 
> 
> 
> The allies would not have won without the Soviets. The Soviets won the war, we only came in at the end when Nazi defeat was a sure thing.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like that but it's the truth. Facts are facts. It doesn't make you any less an American to admit it.
Click to expand...


all true-----who sez I don't like it


----------



## MoonPie

irosie91 said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "invaded thru Italy" in 1943, 4 months _after _the Soviets defeated them at Stalingrad. Stalingrad is widely accepted as the turning point in the war.    <<<
> so true-----------turning point-----not VICTORY IN WAR
> 
> 
> 
> The allies would not have won without the Soviets. The Soviets won the war, we only came in at the end when Nazi defeat was a sure thing.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like that but it's the truth. Facts are facts. It doesn't make you any less an American to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all true-----who sez I don't like it
Click to expand...

You said "turning point-----not VICTORY IN WAR"

They would have won on their own. Yeah, with lend lease, but they did the fighting and the dying. 

I would like to see someone bring up lend lease whenever WW2 is discussed with a Brit for once.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
Click to expand...


 I will provide a link! Very funny!

As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.   

He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with what I wrote?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all
> 
> Then post a link to prove it please!
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I forgot those.  

Why Putin Is Bolstering Europe's Far-Right Populism

Putin’s far-right ambition: Think-tank reveals how Russian President


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of your rabbi? Who's the Israeli PM? When's Yom kipper?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
Click to expand...


No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Pie isn't Jewish, believe me. How many Jews do you know that eat bacon and support Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
Click to expand...


Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.  
You made that up. LOL!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. What percentage of Poland are Communist voters today?
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> More than will admit it! Ukrainians will swear up and down they're capitalists now but make them pay for anything they think the government should be taking care of and you'll see for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing Ukrainians into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're so much alike! Far right politically but far left economically! You are all a buncha communazis!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Zelenskiy is far right? In what way? You're wrong about that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You're wrong" isn't an argument!
Click to expand...


Yes it is!


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
Click to expand...


The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish incomes were 40% higher than non- Jews in Poland.
> You
> Poor babies.
> 
> Social and Political History of the Jews in Poland 1919-1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
Click to expand...


Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.

You know that.

Many of them had Kosher origins.
Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
Etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how prejudged you yourselves are toward Russia and its people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.
I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Arguably,
> the USA creation, helped saved  Europe & the World from becoming all British colonies.
> 
> Poles helped create the USA,
> with Kosciuszko
> 
> Tadeusz Kościuszko - Wikipedia
> 
> With Pulaski.
> 
> Casimir Pulaski - Wikipedia



You sound like Asslips.

You can celebrate Lithuanian contributions without the hype, you know...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
Click to expand...


Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Uncensored2008 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
Click to expand...


The Nazi German army was 80% Horse Drawn.

You ignorant A-Hole.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi German army 80% Horse Drawn.
> 
> You ignorant AHole.
Click to expand...




Horses were used for transport. The Nazis were not mounting cavalry charges. The Poles were, and they were effective against the Russians. But the Nazis changed the game by having the Luftwaffe simply slaughter the Hussars. It's hard to ride down an airplane.

You're just like Asslips, puffed up on racist hyperbole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Uncensored2008 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi German army 80% Horse Drawn.
> 
> You ignorant AHole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses were used for transport. The Nazis were not mounting cavalry charges. The Poles were, and they were effective against the Russians. But the Nazis changed the game by having the Luftwaffe simply slaughter the Hussars. It's hard to ride down an airplane.
> 
> You're just like Asslips, puffed up on racist hyperbole.
Click to expand...


What a dumb@$$.

German cavalry fought Polish cavalry.

Battle of Krasnobród (1939) - Wikipedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> 
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi German army 80% Horse Drawn.
> 
> You ignorant AHole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses were used for transport. The Nazis were not mounting cavalry charges. The Poles were, and they were effective against the Russians. But the Nazis changed the game by having the Luftwaffe simply slaughter the Hussars. It's hard to ride down an airplane.
> 
> You're just like Asslips, puffed up on racist hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb@$$.
> 
> German cavalry fought Polish cavalry.
> 
> Battle of Krasnobród (1939) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Did you even read your own link?

{At approximately 7am a group of Polish cavalry of the Nowogródek Cavalry Brigade left the forests halfway between Zamość and Tomaszów Lubelski. The 25th Greater Poland Uhlan Regiment under Col. Bogdan Stachlewski formed the front guard of the formation and was entrusted with recapturing the pivotal town of Krasnobród. The German 8th Infantry Division}

They were fighting infantry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Uncensored2008 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi German army 80% Horse Drawn.
> 
> You ignorant AHole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses were used for transport. The Nazis were not mounting cavalry charges. The Poles were, and they were effective against the Russians. But the Nazis changed the game by having the Luftwaffe simply slaughter the Hussars. It's hard to ride down an airplane.
> 
> You're just like Asslips, puffed up on racist hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb@$$.
> 
> German cavalry fought Polish cavalry.
> 
> Battle of Krasnobród (1939) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read your own link?
> 
> {At approximately 7am a group of Polish cavalry of the Nowogródek Cavalry Brigade left the forests halfway between Zamość and Tomaszów Lubelski. The 25th Greater Poland Uhlan Regiment under Col. Bogdan Stachlewski formed the front guard of the formation and was entrusted with recapturing the pivotal town of Krasnobród. The German 8th Infantry Division}
> 
> They were fighting infantry.
Click to expand...


You must have reading disability.

It says Cavalry on both sides & lists East Prussian heavy Cavalry on the Right.

It also says POLISH VICTORY.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again kid the EU was designed to be an economic superpower to compete with the USA
> 
> Game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU isn't finished yet and will get stronger even without the UK.
Click to expand...

Time will tell, I still say the frank is coming back


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything and anything you write about Russia! You just called Putin a Nazi too! I'm mad at you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
Click to expand...

The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> such a  BS  article-----sobie dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
Click to expand...


The majority were still Polaks.


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything? Are you and Baron related?
> So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe, including Farage's. A clue his initials are VP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
Click to expand...


It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?


----------



## irosie91

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
Click to expand...


the searching of family trees for a remote jewish relative is a time
honored and holy custom in the great land of Poland.   It is just
about the only biology lesson offered in the basic education of polish
kids in High School


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trizub he has long thought I was pro-Russia / pro- Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
Click to expand...


Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, because with names like Kopenstein, and Wittenberg creating the article.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
Click to expand...


So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?

Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.

PS.
In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.

It's a fact.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
Click to expand...


sheeeesh my poor little obsessed pierogi--------try to get over the teachings
of that little old catechism-----uhm---"person"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Uncensored2008 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Czechoslovakia.
> Poland lasted 1 month & 5 days against the 2 biggest countries in Europe at the time, Nazi Germany & the Soviet Union.
> 
> Only about about a  week less than much bigger France
> Who had help from Britain & didn't have Soviets also invade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polish air force was defeated in under an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Poland had failed to modernize their forces after WWI. They used both tactics and equipment for the 19th century. Even so, the Hussars drove fear into invading Russian troops who never expected mounted cavalry charges. Unfortunately, Nazi air power utterly destroyed the winged warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazi German army 80% Horse Drawn.
> 
> You ignorant AHole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horses were used for transport. The Nazis were not mounting cavalry charges. The Poles were, and they were effective against the Russians. But the Nazis changed the game by having the Luftwaffe simply slaughter the Hussars. It's hard to ride down an airplane.
> 
> You're just like Asslips, puffed up on racist hyperbole.
Click to expand...


BTW, What Hussars?
Just like with German, or Soviet, or French etc. Cavalry in WW2, Polish Cavalry was armed with advanced weaponry.

Polish Cavalry often had Wz-35 anti-Tank guns, or Bofors 37mm field guns.

Also Poland had tanks in WW2, like the 7TP, with the first Tank Periscope in the World, and the first Diesel Tank in Europe.

Although, this Polish Tank was better armed  &  armored than  German Panzers at the time, except maybe the Czech Skoda 38(T) Panzer, they stole from Czechoslovakia.

These Polish Tanks often ran out Gas.

Unlike Nazi Germany which had a steady supply of Soviet Oil & other resources fueling their war effort, in the German - Soviet Credit Agreement / German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used to be. You always supported Russia over Ukraine, even after it invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
Click to expand...


Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
Click to expand...


I'm actually not that anti Polish. You are very anti Ukrainian though. I remember all the anti Ukrainian things you wrote on Topix.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
Click to expand...


If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
Click to expand...


As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.


----------



## Trizub

Limpy. Do you post on reddit?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.
Click to expand...


So, do you support the Zionist invaders?

Do they call you Kosher Moshe?


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
Click to expand...

The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do you support the Zionist invaders?
> 
> Do they call you Kosher Moshe?
Click to expand...

Do you own any weapons?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do you support the Zionist invaders?
> 
> Do they call you Kosher Moshe?
Click to expand...


That's got nothing to do with the Crimea situation. Why you always have to bring your fellow Jews into everything I don't know.

In reply to your question no I don't.

Is that the name of your rabbi?


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
Click to expand...


In your dreams.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
Click to expand...

We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
Click to expand...

A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!

I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.

He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you aren't that dumb!
> 
> You said "*So who has been funding all extreme right wing political parties in Europe*" and I showed you a potential source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all
> 
> Then post a link to prove it please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot those.
> 
> Why Putin Is Bolstering Europe's Far-Right Populism
> 
> Putin’s far-right ambition: Think-tank reveals how Russian President
Click to expand...

CBS = CIA!

You don't even like the Independent lol


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one and you know it! I can't spell that, you can though! Is that something made with fish??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
Click to expand...

He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again! 
My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _ethnically _Jewish though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
Click to expand...

No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? This is a trend all over Europe and now the US and you think Putin is behind it all? LOL. It was Merkel and the EU. Oh and all those Poles in the UK. Remember all the videos we used to watch years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
Click to expand...

Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who wrote the article-----from the standpoint of actual
> sociology---it reveals  NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
Click to expand...

No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.

The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000? 

*of early Poland*
How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always attacked Russians, and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. You didn't on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true. Limpy never attacked Russians or Russia on Topix. He even supported Russia's annexation of Crimea. He's a Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
Click to expand...

Tatars, Turkic nomads leftover from the Mongolian invasion.

You really support that?! 

_Russians _settled that land after defeating the Ottomans, not Ukrainians. Russians.


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do you support the Zionist invaders?
> 
> Do they call you Kosher Moshe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you own any weapons?
Click to expand...

We asked him that years ago, trust me. He was worse then.


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't and it may be a competitor to thr USA, but it's not it's enemy
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
Click to expand...


I don't think they are.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> 
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
Click to expand...


The link I provided in the following message!

So sanctions will remain.  

You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch your video.
> 
> Even if they have, Putin has funded them much more.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all
> 
> Then post a link to prove it please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot those.
> 
> Why Putin Is Bolstering Europe's Far-Right Populism
> 
> Putin’s far-right ambition: Think-tank reveals how Russian President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS = CIA!
> 
> You don't even like the Independent lol
Click to expand...


It's NBC not CBS.   

When did I say that?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you were Jewish, so why don't you have one? A Jew would know how to spell it! I think it's the Jewish festival of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
Click to expand...


I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.  
Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not crazy! There's proof Putin has done it. Why do you think extreme right winger Farage supports Putin! Putin wants to destroy the EU. What have Merkel and Polaks in the UK got to do with funding far right  parties? Merkel is pro immigration!
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
Click to expand...


You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was designed to make Europe a collective superpower, it's failing because they all hate each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
Click to expand...

Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your great grandfathers fifth cousin doesn't qualify you as being Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
Click to expand...


You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
Click to expand...


There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
Click to expand...

One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
Click to expand...


The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's never had more than a major minority as Communists.
> Even a strong disproportionate amount of it's Communists, were Kosher, Ukrainian, or Belarussian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
Click to expand...


Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.

By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?

Oh really?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
Click to expand...


Moon Pie had the same name on Topix.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
Click to expand...


Poles are collapsing the Evil European Union just like they did the Evil Soviet Union.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I always pointed out Russia's high murder rate, and Soviet crimes like Katyn Massacre, the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937-1938 & the Holodomor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Russia's illegal annexation of Crimea or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea was historically Tatar territories, and it is in fact more Russian, than Ukrainian, but ONLY because the Russians deported Tatars in WW2, and then brought in Russian settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Zion can invade Palestine for 70+ years.
> I fail to see why Russia can't invade majority Russian Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected. Ukrainophobe.
Click to expand...


You come off as Polophobic thinking the Soviet Polish state was made by a majority of Polish Commies rather than by Stalin & his friends.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie had the same name on Topix.
Click to expand...


You don't know who Moon Pie is? There was no Moon Pie on Topix. It's a Russian claiming to be an American. Do you remember who that was?


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
Click to expand...

What new members


----------



## Frannie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles are collapsing the Evil European Union just like they did the Evil Soviet Union.
Click to expand...

Thank God the poles invented the a bomb too


----------



## irosie91

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles are collapsing the Evil European Union just like they did the Evil Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God the poles invented the a bomb too
Click to expand...


chopin wrote DA POLONAISE       very inspiring music.   Liszt liked it---
and so did the lezzie girl  ----writer------George Sands.      I saw the Disney
version about 55 years ago.      He died of  tuberculosis-----as memorialized by
his coughing blood onto the piano keys--------I was heartbroken


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles are collapsing the Evil European Union just like they did the Evil Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God the poles invented the a bomb too
Click to expand...


Kosher people gave the USA & Soviets Nukes.
So they could hold Europe hostage.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles are collapsing the Evil European Union just like they did the Evil Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God the poles invented the a bomb too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosher people gave the USA & Soviets Nukes.
> So they could hold Europe hostage.
Click to expand...



*JOO-POWER   *the secret is in the kosher salt


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie had the same name on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know who Moon Pie is? There was no Moon Pie on Topix. It's a Russian claiming to be an American. Do you remember who that was?
Click to expand...


Moon Pie was on Topix as Moon Pie.


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What new members
Click to expand...


Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie had the same name on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know who Moon Pie is? There was no Moon Pie on Topix. It's a Russian claiming to be an American. Do you remember who that was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie was on Topix as Moon Pie.
Click to expand...


Really? I don't remember a Moon Pie on Topix. The Moon Pie on here is someone else.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What new members
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn

So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving 

Okeedokee


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no signs that the Euro or the EU are going to collapse any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What new members
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
Click to expand...


Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One step at a time it will weaken, the UK exit is a sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What new members
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
Click to expand...


Why not now


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU will be admitting new members soon, if it was going to collapse that wouldn't be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> What new members
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not now
Click to expand...


They have to meet the conditions for joining.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What new members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to meet the conditions for joining.
Click to expand...

What conditions


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Future enlargement of the European Union - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to meet the conditions for joining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What conditions
Click to expand...


The conditions required for joining the EU.


----------



## Frannie

Trizub said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old news from the useless wiki.   Yawn
> 
> So you can't name any countries joining just one leaving
> 
> Okeedokee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to meet the conditions for joining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What conditions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conditions required for joining the EU.
Click to expand...

They could join today if it made sense


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! Where's your proof? Post it here so we can see. You want the far left to support Putin?? LOL Putin just wants more friendly relations with EU countries. He's been trying to pull them away individually for at least 10 yrs now. He wants them to end those sanctions so of course he wouldn't mind seeing an end to the EU.
> 
> OMG Polaks are far right! Haven't you been seeing the news about it?!
> 
> * Poland is pushing the EU into crisis*
> 
> EU weighs costs of punishing Poland | DW | 19.07.2019
> 
> Poland is anti immigration! They w
> on't let any muslims in! We argued about this already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
Click to expand...

In your next message or your previous one? 

Maybe not. We'll find out in January.

Haha he can't send me anywhere!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, you think CNN is run by the KGB!
> 
> How much has Putin given them then? You have no idea! Because you're making it all up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all
> 
> Then post a link to prove it please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot those.
> 
> Why Putin Is Bolstering Europe's Far-Right Populism
> 
> Putin’s far-right ambition: Think-tank reveals how Russian President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS = CIA!
> 
> You don't even like the Independent lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NBC not CBS.
> 
> When did I say that?
Click to expand...

Oops! What difference does it make, they're all CIA same as you think any "pro Russian" article makes the site "KGB"! 
You hate any outlet that posts anything pro Russian or criticizes Ukraine!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have one when I was raised Catholic?! Much like your "Polish Jewish" buddy Abe or your friend Limpy  You know how to spell it! Does that mean you're Jewish?! OMG! LOL. I have no idea but thanks for the info, Jewish Trizub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
Click to expand...

Liar
It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU was formed to destroy the USA as the only economic superpower it failed
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
Click to expand...

I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!


----------



## MoonPie

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a collective superpower. The Euro is one of the two most important currencies. They don't all hate each other, why do you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> The Euro is a joke, soon to be gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shall see, the dominoes are about to fall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong  and it never was strong enough to begin with
Click to expand...

GOOD!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 3% Ashkenazi and 5% Sephardic! I have a 5th cousin in Israel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
Click to expand...

Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A major minority? The major amount of commies in Poland were Polaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
Click to expand...

Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?

This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie  

Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie had the same name on Topix.
Click to expand...

LOL! No.


----------



## ESay

Frannie said:


> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong and it never was strong enough to begin with


Actually, it may well be the quite opposite. If Brexit happens (or more precisely when), Germany and France won't have a heavyweight inside the EU which opposes further integration.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
Click to expand...


I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin propped up anti-Polish traitors in Soviet Poland.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> Many of them had Kosher origins.
> Like Jakub Berman, Salomon Morel, Roman Romkowski, Jozef Rozanski, Hillary Minc, Jozef Swiatlo, Maria Gurowska, Stefan Michnik, Helena Wolinska- Brus, Jozef Cyrankiewicz, Pawel Finder, Roman Zambrowski.
> Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
Click to expand...


Absurd,
especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.


----------



## Trizub

Frannie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro will be joining in the next few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have to meet the conditions for joining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What conditions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conditions required for joining the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could join today if it made sense
Click to expand...


They can't, not until they've satisfied the EU.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will! I don't want anyone to support Putin.    Of course he does   ...n't! He'd just get individual sanctions from each of the countries which left the EU.
> 
> They're not the only country in that doesn't want muslims! Trump is anti immigration!
> 
> 
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
Click to expand...


The next message.

What's happening in January?

You wanna bet?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, that's Bloomberg.
> 
> Millions. I'm not making it up!
> 
> 
> 
> And who else?" The NYT and Fox and...? I forgot them all
> 
> Then post a link to prove it please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot those.
> 
> Why Putin Is Bolstering Europe's Far-Right Populism
> 
> Putin’s far-right ambition: Think-tank reveals how Russian President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS = CIA!
> 
> You don't even like the Independent lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's NBC not CBS.
> 
> When did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops! What difference does it make, they're all CIA same as you think any "pro Russian" article makes the site "KGB"!
> You hate any outlet that posts anything pro Russian or criticizes Ukraine!
Click to expand...


I don't think they're CIA. That's because pro Russian sites are KGB.   
I don't hate them, I just don't like them.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy isn't my friend and he was raised Jewish! No, it just means I'm better at spelling than you are.    I said "I think"! If you want to know what it is ask Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
Click to expand...

It's the truth!
To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens after Brexit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
Click to expand...


You were quoting yourself!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's his or her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
Click to expand...


No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
Click to expand...


The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.


----------



## MoonPie

ESay said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the UK gets out it's a little less strong and it never was strong enough to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it may well be the quite opposite. If Brexit happens (or more precisely when), Germany and France won't have a heavyweight inside the EU which opposes further integration.
Click to expand...

When Brexit happens, _the US_ won't have a heavyweight inside the EU


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
Click to expand...

I thought you loved Abe! Or maybe Pesky?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority were still Polaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
Click to expand...

That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will what? You will be crazy? Too late!  Aww!  LOL and how effective would individual sanctions be? All he needs is one country to vote against extending those sanctions and it's over.
> 
> No Trump is anti *illegal *immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
Click to expand...

Oh ok.

The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.

Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
Click to expand...

Yes I am  So?!
"Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!" 
I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is though! He's attacking Russia and defending Ukraine! You said only a Jew could spell  his name and I know for a fact that you can! You ask him! He always liked you better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth!
> To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!
Click to expand...

Lie x 2!
I can't!! I wasn't! You absolutely were his #2


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over they all hate each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
Click to expand...

I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Poland went from 2.5% voting Communist in 1928, to  80.1% voting Communist in 1947?
> 
> Wow, you really are an anti-Polish, idiot.
> 
> PS.
> In the highest ranks of early Poland, a lot of the high ranking leaders were in fact of Kosher origins.
> 
> It's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
Click to expand...


I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
Click to expand...


Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will provide a link! Very funny!
> 
> As effective as EU sanctions are now, of course Macron the rat would drop sanctions, but that won't happen, because France won't be leaving the EU.
> 
> He's anti immigration and pro resettlement.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
Click to expand...


To extend them by another 6 months.   

Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes your fifth cousin Haim.
> You made that up. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
Click to expand...


You're not! So why do you want to use it?
That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.  
Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not! Where? He voted your anti Ukrainian comment funny! Where did I say that? I copied and pasted it anyway.   You ask him, you want to know! No he didn't! You were his favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth!
> To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie x 2!
> I can't!! I wasn't! You absolutely were his #2
Click to expand...


Truth x 4!
You can! You were! You were his #1.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way the UK has handled Brexit means no other country will be leaving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
Click to expand...


I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
Click to expand...


You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.

These are the religions of some of the posters on there.

Me - Ukrainian GC
Alexey - Russian Orthodox
Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
Kubek - Roman Catholic
Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
You - Hassidic Jew


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
Click to expand...


Lol, you are delusional.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it went from 2.5% communist in 1928 to 39% communist in 1947. Majority of the commies I believe were in eastern Poland.
> 
> The Jews were all dead. What was the Jewish population of Poland after WW2? 10,000?
> 
> *of early Poland*
> How early? When Poland reached the height of its power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.
Click to expand...

Huh? This was 1947 when Poles were supposed to have free elections as promised. You aren't making sense. Commies won by 80% which was bullshit of course so the US ambassador estimated the real number of commies at 39%. Yes it was an estimate but the point being a very large number of Poles were communist.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
Click to expand...

Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
Click to expand...


Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A link proving you're crazy? We don't need one!
> 
> I would guess Italy or maybe Austria. They aren't leaving the EU either.
> 
> He's anti _illegal _immigration and he's pro Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
Click to expand...

What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, the majority of Commies in 1930s Poland were non-Polish.
> 
> By the 1940s Poland became more Polish, but much more Communist?
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? This was 1947 when Poles were supposed to have free elections as promised. You aren't making sense. Commies won by 80% which was bullshit of course so the US ambassador estimated the real number of commies at 39%. Yes it was an estimate but the point being a very large number of Poles were communist.
Click to expand...


That's bull too.
Poles always have been overwhelmingly non-Communist.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make it up. I did that dna test and he wrote to me. He said "Shalom" and it freaked me out. Do I say Shalom back even though I'm not Jewish?! Is that like Aloha? So that's what I wrote back, Aloha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
Click to expand...

Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
LOL I don't eat that much!
I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is your friend! You were so happy to see him again!
> My comment was funny! You said that on the other site! So you admit you can't spell?! I'm not the one who brought up kippers, you did! I don't even know what that is! I was never anyone's favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth!
> To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie x 2!
> I can't!! I wasn't! You absolutely were his #2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth x 4!
> You can! You were! You were his #1.
Click to expand...

More lies x 8!
No I can't! LOL that was Abe


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you said Brits are retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
Click to expand...

LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
Click to expand...

2 more lies!

Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!

LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
Click to expand...

Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have proof of that? A link maybe?
> 
> This was post WW2 remember. The Nazis probably alienated a lot of Poles so they turned commie
> 
> Oh really what?? What was the Jewish population in Poland post WW2? When were Jews high ranking leaders in Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? This was 1947 when Poles were supposed to have free elections as promised. You aren't making sense. Commies won by 80% which was bullshit of course so the US ambassador estimated the real number of commies at 39%. Yes it was an estimate but the point being a very large number of Poles were communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bull too.
> Poles always have been overwhelmingly non-Communist.
Click to expand...

You're in denial  Right now Poles are at least 60% communist. Oh, I mean "socialist"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
Click to expand...


Haha, good joke.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke.
Click to expand...

Ok Pesky was possibly/probably an atheist then lol. But he really was Slovakian and lived in Slovakia and had a Slovakian name. I was curious about Russian Orthodoxy but there are no Russian Orthodox churches nearby so I talked to uther and he said Serbian Orthodox is close enough and we have more than one here. Plus, Pesky & uther were the only 2 who teased Abe for being Jewish  I don't mean attacked him for it they way you did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Pesky was possibly/probably an atheist then lol. But he really was Slovakian and lived in Slovakia and had a Slovakian name. I was curious about Russian Orthodoxy but there are no Russian Orthodox churches nearby so I talked to uther and he said Serbian Orthodox is close enough and we have more than one here. Plus, Pesky & uther were the only 2 who teased Abe for being Jewish  I don't mean attacked him for it they way you did.
Click to expand...


Lol, Real Magyar is from Slovakia, and said Pesky can't speak Slovak.

Pesky also must have blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times, said that the Wiesenthal Center was coming to get me, and listed Israeli inventions lists, but not Slovak ones.

Duh, Pesky was Kosher.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke.
Click to expand...

OMG I see a Jew hiding under your bed right now!

RUN!!!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine isn't Jewish lol. ana wasn't Jewish, STA wasn't Jewish, Stef wasn't Jewish, uther wasn't Jewish - most weren't Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Pesky was possibly/probably an atheist then lol. But he really was Slovakian and lived in Slovakia and had a Slovakian name. I was curious about Russian Orthodoxy but there are no Russian Orthodox churches nearby so I talked to uther and he said Serbian Orthodox is close enough and we have more than one here. Plus, Pesky & uther were the only 2 who teased Abe for being Jewish  I don't mean attacked him for it they way you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Real Magyar is from Slovakia, and said Pesky can't speak Slovak.
> 
> Pesky also must have blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times, said that the Wiesenthal Center was coming to get me, and listed Israeli inventions lists, but not Slovak ones.
> 
> Duh, Pesky was Kosher.
Click to expand...

Magyar lol. Magyar means Hungarian lol. I don't care what that idiot claimed to know.

Abe used to post videos to Pesky of "Slovaks" doing stupid stuff but Pesky was never bothered by it. I asked him once how he was able to so easily shrug it off and he said those were all _Czechs _in those videos, he could tell by the accent. Same language, different pronunciation  

Pesky asked me to send him an item made in the US and would not ship overseas so I knew who he was and he's a Slovak. 

Do you have a list of Slovak inventions? How do you think Abe and STA would have responded if Pesky posted a list? Do you think they would have mocked it? Held it up in comparison to other nations, especially the US? So why would Pesky bother?

The Wiesenthal Center _was _coming to get you! LOL!


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
Click to expand...


Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link I provided in the following message!
> 
> So sanctions will remain.
> 
> You'd better worry about him sending you back home to Russia then.
> 
> 
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
Click to expand...


You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you were Jewish! Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
Click to expand...


I'm not showing you my credentials!  
0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
Are you on a diet?
Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth!
> To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie x 2!
> I can't!! I wasn't! You absolutely were his #2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth x 4!
> You can! You were! You were his #1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies x 8!
> No I can't! LOL that was Abe
Click to expand...


Truth x 8!

Yes you can! It was definitely you.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
Click to expand...


That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.   

He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that not me! You hate Brits as much as Limpy!
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
Click to expand...


I never said that! Stop making things up!

Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
Click to expand...

LOL! What four African Americans? Do you assume any 'person of color' is black? 
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (aka Occasional-Cortex) is Puerto Rican, Rashida Taib is a US born Palestinian (immigrant parents), Ayanna Pressley is black & born here, Ilhan Omar is from Somalia.  2 blacks.

Those asylum seekers need to go back to their country. It's been 9 years, if it hasn't been rebuilt by now, maybe the folks back home could use a hand.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnically Jewish! I wasn't raised Jewish! Why would I be Hawaiian? We can say Aloha and not be Hawaiian. I'm not sure we can say Shalom if we aren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
Click to expand...

You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> It's the truth!
> To anti Ukrainians! I think you can! Yes you were! I am offended that you think I was in his top 2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lie x 2!
> I can't!! I wasn't! You absolutely were his #2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth x 4!
> You can! You were! You were his #1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies x 8!
> No I can't! LOL that was Abe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth x 8!
> 
> Yes you can! It was definitely you.
Click to expand...

Lies x 999,999,999,999,999,999,999!

I cannot and I've tried twice already! If I want to spell it, I'll ask a Jew like you  It was Abe!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
Click to expand...

LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that 
No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
STA's religion was the same as Luka's 

Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.

LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.

Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
Click to expand...




Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoting you and you know it! Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
Click to expand...

My replies got all messed up when the site went down!

Again:
Ok you implied it then! Happy now? 
So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
Click to expand...


LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.

How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.

Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.

Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very Kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Pesky are Roman Catholic, uther was Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Pesky was possibly/probably an atheist then lol. But he really was Slovakian and lived in Slovakia and had a Slovakian name. I was curious about Russian Orthodoxy but there are no Russian Orthodox churches nearby so I talked to uther and he said Serbian Orthodox is close enough and we have more than one here. Plus, Pesky & uther were the only 2 who teased Abe for being Jewish  I don't mean attacked him for it they way you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, Real Magyar is from Slovakia, and said Pesky can't speak Slovak.
> 
> Pesky also must have blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times, said that the Wiesenthal Center was coming to get me, and listed Israeli inventions lists, but not Slovak ones.
> 
> Duh, Pesky was Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magyar lol. Magyar means Hungarian lol. I don't care what that idiot claimed to know.
> 
> Abe used to post videos to Pesky of "Slovaks" doing stupid stuff but Pesky was never bothered by it. I asked him once how he was able to so easily shrug it off and he said those were all _Czechs _in those videos, he could tell by the accent. Same language, different pronunciation
> 
> Pesky asked me to send him an item made in the US and would not ship overseas so I knew who he was and he's a Slovak.
> 
> Do you have a list of Slovak inventions? How do you think Abe and STA would have responded if Pesky posted a list? Do you think they would have mocked it? Held it up in comparison to other nations, especially the US? So why would Pesky bother?
> 
> The Wiesenthal Center _was _coming to get you! LOL!
Click to expand...


Pesky was ONLY bothered by my anti-Kosher comments, duh.

Because he was Kosher, duh.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! What four African Americans? Do you assume any 'person of color' is black?
> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (aka Occasional-Cortex) is Puerto Rican, Rashida Taib is a US born Palestinian (immigrant parents), Ayanna Pressley is black & born here, Ilhan Omar is from Somalia.  2 blacks.
> 
> Those asylum seekers need to go back to their country. It's been 9 years, if it hasn't been rebuilt by now, maybe the folks back home could use a hand.
Click to expand...


I didn't check their nationalities! The point is Trump wanted to send home 3 women who were born in the US!

Blame Trump for not sending them back!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
Click to expand...


LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.

Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.

Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.

Take a hint.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
Click to expand...

You are just qwazy! 

Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though 

uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.

I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.

No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not! Aloha is an Hawaiian greeting!
> What would you say to a German who said Guten Tag to you? What would you say to an Italian who said Ciao to you? Who replies Aloha to someone who says Shalom to them, especially if they're not Hawaiian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
Click to expand...


Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
That doesn't make sense!
Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.   
Why don't you write to them? Not probably.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your next message or your previous one?
> 
> Maybe not. We'll find out in January.
> 
> Haha he can't send me anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
Click to expand...


LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.

Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! What four African Americans? Do you assume any 'person of color' is black?
> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (aka Occasional-Cortex) is Puerto Rican, Rashida Taib is a US born Palestinian (immigrant parents), Ayanna Pressley is black & born here, Ilhan Omar is from Somalia.  2 blacks.
> 
> Those asylum seekers need to go back to their country. It's been 9 years, if it hasn't been rebuilt by now, maybe the folks back home could use a hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't check their nationalities! The point is Trump wanted to send home 3 women who were born in the US!
> 
> Blame Trump for not sending them back!
Click to expand...

Their nationalities are American! All 4 of them! They're all Congresswomen! LOL He mostly meant Omar though and apparently she married her brother to get into the US? Taib is anti Jewish I think. 

He's trying to send those Haitians home!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
Click to expand...


That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.

I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.

I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
Click to expand...


*LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.*
Gosh, why would we do that? 

Maybe it could possibly be because some Polish guy hates Jews? Maybe? 

I'm not Kosher and neither were uther & Pesky! Dumbass!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.*
> Gosh, why would we do that?
> 
> Maybe it could possibly be because some Polish guy hates Jews? Maybe?
> 
> I'm not Kosher and neither were uther & Pesky! Dumbass!
Click to expand...


Look at this forum, almost every poster blaming Poland for the Holocaust, has been Kosher.

It's been that way every other forum I've been on.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am  So?!
> "Thanks for the info but I'm not on a gluten free diet!" "I'm not hungry!"
> I didn't know if it was appropriate to say Shalom if you aren't Jewish! I mean religiously Jewish of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
Click to expand...

Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are! 
LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you 
It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
Click to expand...


It was you who said he worships Hitler!  

Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.   

How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?

Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.

I agree with you about that.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.
> 
> Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?
Click to expand...

We don't say "colored" anymore you racist! It's "person of color"! 

The EU wants to get rid of refugees?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were quoting yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
Click to expand...


No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.   
Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
Click to expand...

If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe 

It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.

The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.*
> Gosh, why would we do that?
> 
> Maybe it could possibly be because some Polish guy hates Jews? Maybe?
> 
> I'm not Kosher and neither were uther & Pesky! Dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this forum, almost every poster blaming Poland for the Holocaust, has been Kosher.
> 
> It's been that way every other forum I've been on.
Click to expand...

You're crazy or you can't figure out that whole cause-effect thing


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
Click to expand...


You think Abe wasn't Jewish?

Quite simply, because you're both obviously Jewish.  

They were doing that to wind you up.

They weren't Jewish.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
Click to expand...


To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?

I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.

That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
Click to expand...

No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!

I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!

I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.

I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '

OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was  not! You bad mouthed Brits in our PM's years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
Click to expand...

Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits! 
I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Abe wasn't Jewish?
> 
> Quite simply, because you're both obviously Jewish.
> 
> They were doing that to wind you up.
> 
> They weren't Jewish.
Click to expand...


Lol. The 2 most anti-Kosher posters were Kosher, but not the 2 most pro-Kosher posters?

You are severely delusional.
Seek help.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
Click to expand...


So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
Click to expand...


Almost every poster on every forum I've been who's blamed Poland for the Holocaust has been Kosher.

In fact, only the Zion has called Poland Holocaust deniers for it's law on blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

It certainly wasn't Slovakia, Serbia, or even Russia.

Take a hint.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Abe wasn't Jewish?
> 
> Quite simply, because you're both obviously Jewish.
> 
> They were doing that to wind you up.
> 
> They weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. The 2 most anti-Kosher posters were Kosher, but not the 2 most pro-Kosher posters?
> 
> You are severely delusional.
> Seek help.
Click to expand...


You said it.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
Click to expand...


No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?
Click to expand...


Moon Pie is Moon Pie not Cassandra.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie is Moon Pie not Cassandra.
Click to expand...


There was no Moon Pie on Topix, so Moon Pie is.....?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie is Moon Pie not Cassandra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Moon Pie on Topix, so Moon Pie is.....?
Click to expand...


Yes, they only posted seldomly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra constantly blamed Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why don't you look around on USMB, to tell me who does that here, and it's almost exclusively Kosher people.
> 
> Every forum post & just about every celebrity blaming  Poland for the Holocaust, is Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?
Click to expand...

 
Everybody who attacks Kosher people must be Kosher, but everybody who attacks for Kosher people isn't Kosher.

Not an insane position at all.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next message.
> 
> What's happening in January?
> 
> You wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.
> 
> Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?
Click to expand...


How can you deport people from their own country? 

You support illegal immigration to the EU?!

I don't understand what that Jewish babble means.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> 
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! What four African Americans? Do you assume any 'person of color' is black?
> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (aka Occasional-Cortex) is Puerto Rican, Rashida Taib is a US born Palestinian (immigrant parents), Ayanna Pressley is black & born here, Ilhan Omar is from Somalia.  2 blacks.
> 
> Those asylum seekers need to go back to their country. It's been 9 years, if it hasn't been rebuilt by now, maybe the folks back home could use a hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't check their nationalities! The point is Trump wanted to send home 3 women who were born in the US!
> 
> Blame Trump for not sending them back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their nationalities are American! All 4 of them! They're all Congresswomen! LOL He mostly meant Omar though and apparently she married her brother to get into the US? Taib is anti Jewish I think.
> 
> He's trying to send those Haitians home!
Click to expand...


He meant all of them, he thought they were all born abroad!

Why is it taking him so long?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not! So why do you want to use it?
> That's unusual for you, you must have just eaten a few pizzas and cakes.
> Why didn't you ask Limpy he'll know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
Click to expand...


No! LOL! Only those?
Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.  
All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.  
So how are you going to know for sure?
They're probably brothers.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> The sanctions were extended another 6 months in June so it will be January before they vote again.
> 
> Sure! He can't because I'm an American citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.
> 
> Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't say "colored" anymore you racist! It's "person of color"!
> 
> The EU wants to get rid of refugees?
Click to expand...


I say black. I don't go along with that PC nonsense.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
Click to expand...


ana8 wasn't a nazi.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
Click to expand...


Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?  

No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.

That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.

How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.

Don't expect it to last.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bad mouthed Brits! The UK is one of Ukraine's biggest supporters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
Click to expand...


I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> To wind you up, they were trolls, they all knew what they were doing. One of those 3 is posting on here, why don't you ask HER yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what religion those people are, some of them are Jews, but I don't think all of them are.
> 
> That doesn't alter the fact that most of the people who posted on Topix weren't Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Cassandra posts as Irosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Are you really this dense? Which other poster on here knows both of us from Topix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon Pie is Moon Pie not Cassandra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Moon Pie on Topix, so Moon Pie is.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they only posted seldomly.
Click to expand...


Seldomly as in never?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! What four African Americans? Do you assume any 'person of color' is black?
> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (aka Occasional-Cortex) is Puerto Rican, Rashida Taib is a US born Palestinian (immigrant parents), Ayanna Pressley is black & born here, Ilhan Omar is from Somalia.  2 blacks.
> 
> Those asylum seekers need to go back to their country. It's been 9 years, if it hasn't been rebuilt by now, maybe the folks back home could use a hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't check their nationalities! The point is Trump wanted to send home 3 women who were born in the US!
> 
> Blame Trump for not sending them back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their nationalities are American! All 4 of them! They're all Congresswomen! LOL He mostly meant Omar though and apparently she married her brother to get into the US? Taib is anti Jewish I think.
> 
> He's trying to send those Haitians home!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He meant all of them, he thought they were all born abroad!
> 
> Why is it taking him so long?
Click to expand...

I don't know why it's taking so long, I haven't been following the story


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
Click to expand...

Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
LOL no you did not
I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
LOL!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
Click to expand...

 I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them may be wrong, but none of them are Jewish apart from you and Abe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ana8 wasn't a nazi.
Click to expand...

She really was though


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more lies!
> 
> Luka worshipped Hitler! I'm not Russian Orthodox! hmmmm was Russian Orthodox, how could you forget him?!
> 
> LOL @ Abe. Roman Catholic all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
Click to expand...

Haha probably.

You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
LOL bullshit
OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern". 
I don't


----------



## MoonPie

Have you seen this?

More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes you did in PM's. You said they were retarded  So? They're only supporting you _against _Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
Click to expand...


LOL, they admit to being Kosher, and you attack them as a Russian, anyways.

When are you coming out of the Closet & Coming Kosher Clean about your Kosher heritage?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your genetics credentials! Yes I am ethnically Jewish! I didn't want to, I just couldn't think of a better way to say hi back! What's wrong with saying Aloha??
> LOL I don't eat that much!
> I should have! I'm sure I talked about my Israeli cousin on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
Click to expand...


We know you won't attack Kosher people, because you are a Kosher person yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> To extend them by another 6 months.
> 
> Try telling that to those African Americans he wants to deport.
> 
> 
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.
> 
> Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't say "colored" anymore you racist! It's "person of color"!
> 
> The EU wants to get rid of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say black. I don't go along with that PC nonsense.
Click to expand...


Why do you follow PC nonsense when it comes to Kosher people?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd,
> especially considering Katyn Massacre, and the Polish Operation of the NKVD 1937 - 1938.
> 
> 
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? This was 1947 when Poles were supposed to have free elections as promised. You aren't making sense. Commies won by 80% which was bullshit of course so the US ambassador estimated the real number of commies at 39%. Yes it was an estimate but the point being a very large number of Poles were communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bull too.
> Poles always have been overwhelmingly non-Communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in denial  Right now Poles are at least 60% communist. Oh, I mean "socialist"
Click to expand...


The term "Red Plague" referring to Soviets comes from Polish poet Józef Szczepański, and the term "Zydokomuna" or Kosher Commie comes from Poles too.

Poland was among the first to fight the Soviets, and first major stand to the Soviets in the Polish-Soviet War of 1919 - 1921.

To say Poles were pro-Communism, is absurd.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
Click to expand...



I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
Your explanation didn't make sense!
Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.  
If you write to them you might find out their names!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
Click to expand...


There's no difference, you are Russian.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Abe was the 2nd most anti-Kosher, and I was the 1st most anti-Kosher on that forum.
> 
> How could anybody think we were Kosher, and not them, is beyond me.
> 
> Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra, were rabidly pro-Kosher, and promoted the Kosher agenda, I.E blaming everybody for the Holocaust, crying about Anti-Semitism, promoting Kosher people.
> 
> Wow, I don't know how anybody wouldn't know those 3 were Kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ana8 wasn't a nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She really was though
Click to expand...


She really wasn't. The only nazis were Limpy and Luky.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, but that's not an official religion.   Yes you are! I didn't forget hmmm. I only included people who posted on the Poland forum. I can't remember if Limpy posted on the Russia forum. I did forget STA, but I'm not sure what his religion is.
> 
> He may have been a practicing Roman Catholic, but he was 50% Jewish. That's 50% less Jewish than Limpy.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
Click to expand...


I'd say definitely.   

Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!

Or the truth.

So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
How do they know the difference?

Good.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters



That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that! Stop making things up!
> 
> Not only that, the UK is a friend of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, they admit to being Kosher, and you attack them as a Russian, anyways.
> 
> When are you coming out of the Closet & Coming Kosher Clean about your Kosher heritage?
Click to expand...


I know for a fact she's not Jewish.

Unlike you there are no Jews in my family tree.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not showing you my credentials!
> 0.00000001% maybe! Why didn't you just say hello? Nothing if you're Hawaiian!
> Are you on a diet?
> Your Israeli fifth cousin! Limpy's probably more related to him than you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know you won't attack Kosher people, because you are a Kosher person yourself.
Click to expand...


I have attacked them for a reason, like in the John Demjaniuk case, but I don't attack them just because they're Jews.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African Americans?! You're making things up or you're confused. A lot of Haitians came here and got asylum after an earthquake but they're still here! They aren't American so....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see on the news those 4 African American women who criticised Trump? Trump said they should be sent home even though 3 of them were born in the US.  LOL!
> They're asylum seekers, they've got special status! What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So, when the EU wants to get rid of Refugees, it's the EU is right, but when 4 colored women hate Israel, and Kosher people, then it's Deport them.
> 
> Wow, when did the Mohel snip & suck your Weiner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't say "colored" anymore you racist! It's "person of color"!
> 
> The EU wants to get rid of refugees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say black. I don't go along with that PC nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you follow PC nonsense when it comes to Kosher people?
Click to expand...


What PC nonsense regarding Jews are you talking about?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, they admit to being Kosher, and you attack them as a Russian, anyways.
> 
> When are you coming out of the Closet & Coming Kosher Clean about your Kosher heritage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know for a fact she's not Jewish.
> 
> Unlike you there are no Jews in my family tree.
Click to expand...


How do you know that?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, they admit to being Kosher, and you attack them as a Russian, anyways.
> 
> When are you coming out of the Closet & Coming Kosher Clean about your Kosher heritage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know for a fact she's not Jewish.
> 
> Unlike you there are no Jews in my family tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...


I've been speaking with her for years, she claims some Jewish ancestry going back 5 or 6 generations, but that doesn't make her a Jew.

None for the last 200 years at least, there may possibly be some going further back, but that wouldn't make me Jewish either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was as happy as you'd be to see STA.
> Only to anti Ukrainians! No I didn't! No! I was just testing you to see if you knew what it was! You were Limpy's favourite I already told you!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
Click to expand...


Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?

Exhibit A.)

Russians.

Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.

Why support Israel?

or

Exhibit B.)

The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?


Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.

Jewish accomplishments over-rated.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.

Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.

Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.

Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

How dumb is Israel?

Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921

Why support Israel?

Why support Israel?

Why support Israel?


Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.

Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.

The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.

Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.

Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.

Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.

Why support Israel?

Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Why many Jews hate Polish people?

Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.

Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.

Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.

Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.

Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.

Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel

Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.

Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.

Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland

Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland

Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel

Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?

Kosher person telling Polish jokes.

Jewish accomplishments over-rated.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
Click to expand...


Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would make them anti Soviet, not anti commie. The fact is, 39% of Poles were commies in 1947 and they weren't Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling Bull on that, considering Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference, the USA Ambassador had reason to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? This was 1947 when Poles were supposed to have free elections as promised. You aren't making sense. Commies won by 80% which was bullshit of course so the US ambassador estimated the real number of commies at 39%. Yes it was an estimate but the point being a very large number of Poles were communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bull too.
> Poles always have been overwhelmingly non-Communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in denial  Right now Poles are at least 60% communist. Oh, I mean "socialist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The term "Red Plague" referring to Soviets comes from Polish poet Józef Szczepański, and the term "Zydokomuna" or Kosher Commie comes from Poles too.
> 
> Poland was among the first to fight the Soviets, and first major stand to the Soviets in the Polish-Soviet War of 1919 - 1921.
> 
> To say Poles were pro-Communism, is absurd.
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were "pro communism", I said they were _communists_!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
Click to expand...


So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any! Haha I'm only 89% European' but the other 11% isn't only Jewish. Why?! I'm not Jewish and he said Shalom, he's not Hawaiian so I said Aloha!
> Why would I be on a diet?! Stop talking about my weight!
> He could be a fourth cousin! I have Jewish 3rd cousins too but they haven't written to me demanding to know how on earth they're related to me. LOL yeah probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
Click to expand...

Of course you won't because you have no credentials! 

What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
I always make sense! You're always confused!
No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My replies got all messed up when the site went down!
> 
> Again:
> Ok you implied it then! Happy now?
> So what was wrong with the UK before it became a 'friend' of Ukraine and why were they retarded then but not now? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
Click to expand...

Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just qwazy!
> 
> Abe the guy who always insisted he was a Polish Jew?! You're right about _you _though
> 
> uther & Pesky picked on Abe and his "funny cap" and that's not all.
> 
> I was not "pro Kosher" until you got on there! No one talked about Jews until you got there, no one picked on Jews and no one defended Jews until you got on there.
> 
> No we did not blame _everyone _for the Holocaust, we only blamed the Polaks! No one even blamed the Nazis lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's BS, first of all Uther & Pesky were blaming Poland for the Holocaust, for years before I arrived on that Sub-Human forum.
> 
> I proved that multiple times, they were completely fixated on hating Polish people from the Kosher perspective, like promoting Kosher beauties, Kosher inventors, Kosher scientists, blaming Poland & others for the Holocaust, or as anti-Semitic.
> 
> I don't know how it couldn't be more obvious, that they were Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did it was because of Polish Jew Abe
> 
> It wasn't from the Jewish perspective lol. They made fun of him for being Jewish - or claiming to be anyway. No one could figure out how a Pole could support someone like ana8 and especially not a Jew! She was an actual Nazi! Abe was a Polish Jew supporting a Nazi! Unbelievable. Which is why we didn't believe it. Or I didn't anyway.
> 
> The promoting of all that only happened after you got there and was only in response to your extreme antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ana8 wasn't a nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She really was though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She really wasn't. The only nazis were Limpy and Luky.
Click to expand...

There were A LOT of Nazis on that forum!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL If I ever see Luka again, I'm telling him you said that
> No I am not! Oh ok, that makes sense. yeah I think hmmmm left shortly after Limpy came there. Yes Limpy trolled the Russia forum, we only followed him to the Poland forum after LFOD started posting there.
> STA's religion was the same as Luka's
> 
> Abe knew next to nothing about Jews or the Jewish faith. He was raised Catholic so I'm glad you admit that - finally! He never did.
> 
> LOL where do you get that he was 50% Jewish?? Because he claims his mother was Jewish? In most Catholic-Jewish marriages, the children adopt the Jewish faith. In many marriages, the children adopt the mother's faith. So why was he raised Catholic? I asked Abe this before btw  Anyway most Jews aren't 100% or even 50% Jewish. My Israeli cousin is genetically only 3% Jewish which is half of my brother and way less than half of me. That's why they say "Jewish isn't an ethnicity, it's a religion" But it is an ethic group as well.
> 
> Limpy is 100% Jewish both in ethnicity and in faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...



No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!

Nope. Bullshit.

You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said. 

I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up  

Yes, good!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
Click to expand...

And you polled who? Where are your results?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
Click to expand...


Pesky and uther are here?!
*

Where are they?! *


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> It was funny! LOL yes you did. You already know I can't spell Netyahatu's name! No I wasn't. On second thought, Abe was his favorite. You were his second favorite! I hope that doesn't hurt your feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
Click to expand...

Wow, you keep all those links?! I see at least one from 2017 and the poster is banned! Why do you keep that? Are you a masochist?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky and uther are here?!
> *
> 
> Where are they?! *
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true Kosher person.

No real Russians would like Pesky for attacking Russians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no favorite there, they all were a bunch of Kosher pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you keep all those links?! I see at least one from 2017 and the poster is banned! Why do you keep that? Are you a masochist?
Click to expand...


Those are old links I searched. Duh.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is Limpy, apart from Abe you were the only Jew on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
Click to expand...


They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everybody there was Jewish, you'd have to be clueless, not to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
Click to expand...


Wrong.
They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.

They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.

Same as this forum.

You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
Even though he attacked Russians.

You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.

So, you clearly don't know who these people are.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do! Asian Russian?    Make your mind up!
> That doesn't make sense!
> Why? It was a big talking point on Topix.
> Why don't you write to them? Not probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
Click to expand...


Yes I do!
You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!

You've got that the wrong way round!
I blanked out the first 3 letters,
so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.   

You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, I never implied it! Why should I be happy with your lies? They're always sub standard, you must try harder, not what I'd expect from someone who trained at the KGB school of propaganda.
> Nothing, the UK has always been a friend of Ukraine.   They're not as retarded as you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
Click to expand...


OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
Click to expand...


Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.

Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who said he worships Hitler!
> 
> Yes you are! I couldn't remember if he did. What are you talking about? You, Pesky and Uther were already on the Poland forum long before Limpy arrived! STA hardly ever mentioned Hitler, but it is Limpy's other religion.
> 
> How could he know next to nothing about Jews when he had a Jewish mother?
> 
> Yes. That doesn't mean it's the case in all Catholic-Jewish marriages! Because that's the religion his father wanted him to be raised! I've never thought it was an ethnicity.
> 
> I agree with you about that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
Click to expand...



Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!

The truth!

I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!

No you haven't!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
Click to expand...


No one. I've read it in other publications.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to be clueless to think it. To you anybody who doesn't attack Jews must be a Jew..
> If you think I'm Jewish, you're wrong about that and you're wrong about everyone else.
> 
> These are the religions of some of the posters on there.
> 
> Me - Ukrainian GC
> Alexey - Russian Orthodox
> Uther Pendragon - Serbian Orthodox
> Pesky Army - Roman Catholic
> Kubek - Roman Catholic
> Lukashenko is Dr Phil - Finnish reindeer worshipers
> Iron Dictator - Serbian Orthodox
> Real Magyar - Roman Catholic
> Cassandra - Russian Orthodox
> Abe - Roman Catholic/Jewish
> You - Hassidic Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
Click to expand...


No they didn't.

They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!

I never really thought he was Russian.

Who was that?

I know who they are better than you do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lol.
This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.

Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
Being Russians.

Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.

Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.

Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.

Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.

Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.

None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
Click to expand...


No one is more delusional than you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
Click to expand...


Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.

Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
Just being a couple of Russians.

You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.



You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
Click to expand...


That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.

Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
Click to expand...


I've never been pro-Russian.

Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.

Kind of validated my opinions on the West.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
Click to expand...


You say I was so pro- Russian.
So.
Why did they hate me?

I was very pro-Slovak.
So.
Why did they hate me?

I was pro-Serb.
So.
Why did they hate me?

Duh, dude.
They're Kosher.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
Click to expand...


You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
Click to expand...


Lol.
Cassandra hated me.
Loved anti-Russian Pesky.

Duh dude.

They're a bunch of Kosher people.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
Click to expand...


Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
Click to expand...


She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.

No they're not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
Click to expand...


You mean like Kosher people?

Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
Click to expand...


Lol.
Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.

No real Russian would like Pesky.

A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.

As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?

Wow dude, really?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
Click to expand...


A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
Click to expand...


All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.

To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.

Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.
> 
> To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.
Click to expand...


Because Cassandra was Kosher.

Pesky was Kosher, duh.

You say they are so anti-Right-Wing, but so Xenophobic at the same time.

Wow, how clueless.

PS.
Pesky attacked Catholics, which almost all Slovaks are Catholic.

Meanwhile, he foamed at the mouth, when I attack Kosher people.

Duh, It couldn't be more obvious that he was Kosher.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
Click to expand...


I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.

Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
But
Blaming Poland for the Nazis.

WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.

Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.

Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!

You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?

LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the case on Topix which had a lot of trolls, including Uther and Pesky.
> 
> Yes I would, I recognised you were Jewish almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say I was so pro- Russian.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was very pro-Slovak.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> I was pro-Serb.
> So.
> Why did they hate me?
> 
> Duh, dude.
> They're Kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
Click to expand...


LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
must
be NOT Kosher.

Haha, good one, slick.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I see you're getting better at lying! Yes you did call them retarded! Retarded Brits!
> I'm not retarded! I don't have British genes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
Click to expand...

You don't have to have to call me names in the first place!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your credentials then! Or just tell us what they are!
> LOL Asian and sub Saharan African are about the only ethnicities we don't have.... yet! Make my mind up about what?? I'm sure a lot of things don't make any sense to you
> It was _your _talking point and you were as wrong then as you are now!
> Why should I? I have no idea how we're related since those records are long gone or inaccessible. Limpy is probably his first cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
Click to expand...

No you don't!

I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
I do not have anything wrong!
If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
Click to expand...

That's true! I'm not Russian and I adored Pesky 

OMG you are so right! Delusional! He still is!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I meant I'm telling him you said worshipping Hitler isn't an official religion! He'll gas you for that!
> 
> I am not! I don't know what you're talking about either so we're even  No we were not! LFOD went there first to troll Limpy and the rest of us followed him over. STA didn't have to say it!
> 
> I guess because he wasn't Jewish? LOL And neither was his mother. His first posts there were as "Tony" and I told you that. He was probably Italian or back then he was pretending to be one at least.
> 
> I didn't say it was all the time but it's true most of the time. How do you know what his father wanted?! It is though. '
> 
> OMG we've been arguing for almost 10 years and we've agreed 8 times now!  We're getting along great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
Click to expand...

I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum! 

Lies!!

I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?

What? You aren't making any sense!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you post those then?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.


I'm not Russian 

Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped 

Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.

We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one does Cassandra, Uther, and Pesky sound more like?
> 
> Exhibit A.)
> 
> Russians.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> or
> 
> Exhibit B.)
> 
> The numerous Kosher people on USMB foaming at the mouth, hating Poles, and, or blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, calls Poles filthy, uneducated, criminals,  pigs, alcoholics,  child molesters, and blames them for the Inquisition & the  Holocaust.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Polish PM also Jewish, and Polish perpetrators of the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish org says Polish Holocaust, calls for cutting off American ties with Poland.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person, tells dumb Polak jokes, calls Polaks garbage, and blames Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> How dumb is Israel?
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person telling dumb Polak jokes,  hating Catholic priests as Pedos, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & calls for Poles to pay Kosher people compensations.
> 
> Jewish settlers stay put says Jewish leaders, and Israeli ambassador David Friedman.
> 
> The only rogue state with nukes I see in the Mid-East is Israel.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted partial Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Self admitted Kosher person saying Poland owes them.
> 
> Why support Israel?
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Why many Jews hate Polish people?
> 
> Israeli Holocaust survivors storm Polish embassy in Israel.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Jews sympathize with Muslims after Warsaw Mosque attack.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & says Polaks are the worst Nazis.
> 
> Israel's travel ban on the BDS movement.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Netanyahu condemns Polish president on Jewish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Kosher person blaming Poland for the Holocaust & saying Poland owes Kosher people money.
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland
> 
> Kosher person calling Poles dumb &  blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Netanyahu: Golan will forever remain Israel
> 
> Polish museum to Polish victims provokes Israel?
> 
> Kosher person telling Polish jokes.
> 
> Jewish accomplishments over-rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
Click to expand...


*I never really thought he was Russian.*

Hahaha! So you admit it?!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is more delusional than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Topix & since Topix about 95% of people blaming Poland for the Holocaust habe been self admitted Kosher people.
> 
> Less than 1% have been Eastern Europeans.
> Just being a couple of Russians.
> 
> You wouldn't know a Kosher person if it bites ypu on the @$$.
Click to expand...

That forum was weird though. No one could even stay neutral, you _had to_ take sides. I ended up on the pro Russian side and I'm American!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fit with yours, Polak and pro Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
Click to expand...

You were never anti Russian though.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been pro-Russian.
> 
> Many of Poland's Western / Kosher allies have turned on Poland.
> 
> Kind of validated my opinions on the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.
> 
> To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.
Click to expand...

Which one?! I made you a moderator on our forum!


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was because they don't like nazis and far right extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
Click to expand...


You know nothing about internet trolling.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that. That's not what you told me. You're a retarded Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to have to call me names in the first place!
Click to expand...


You think calling you Russian is calling you a name?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Kosher people?
> 
> Because a lot of real Eastern Europeans are very Right Wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about internet trolling.
Click to expand...


Every Slav online blames Poland for the Holocaust, cries about anti-Kosher sentiments, hates anti-Kosher people. etc.

Even though polls confirm about 50% of Eastern Europeans are heavily anti-Kosher, and as much as 70% are at least a little anti-Kosher.

Probably the other 30% don't give 2 sh1ts, that doesn't mean they all foam at the mouth over anti-Kosher sentiments, however.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No! LOL! Only those?
> Make your mind up whether you're a Jew or not! You change your mind every time you post! They don't where you're concerned.
> All of our side talked about your weight and your fat ass.
> So how are you going to know for sure?
> They're probably brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
Click to expand...


Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?   
You have!

Just how old are you?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol,, as if Russians adore Pesky who also attacked Russians.
> 
> Abe & yourself were always delusional, about everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true! I'm not Russian and I adored Pesky
> 
> OMG you are so right! Delusional! He still is!
Click to expand...


No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does he get his Zyklon B from, Limpy?
> 
> No I'm not! You never know what you're talking about.   Yes you were! Uther and Pesky were certainly on there and you were on there when Jules arrived, which was before Limpy. You're wrong as always.
> 
> That's probably because he was afraid to reveal his Polish Jewish ancestry at first.
> 
> How do you know? It wouldn't have been his mother who wanted if would it? They have the same etnicity as other Middle Eastern people, they're all semites.
> 
> Don't expect it to last.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
Click to expand...


Less than 2 years.

Truth!

You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?

I'm making perfect sense!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
Click to expand...


I don't want to.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
Click to expand...


Uther talked about Albanians often.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
Click to expand...


LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.

Because, that's what Serbs do.
LOL.

Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.

Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, your obsession with Jews isn't normal. It can only be, because you're a Jew yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
Click to expand...


The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
Click to expand...


Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always were on Topix, confirmed on here by you supporting Russia's annexation of Crimea. The Polish government supports Ukraine regarding Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.
> 
> To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?! I made you a moderator on our forum!
Click to expand...


Guess.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about internet trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Slav online blames Poland for the Holocaust, cries about anti-Kosher sentiments, hates anti-Kosher people. etc.
> 
> Even though polls confirm about 50% of Eastern Europeans are heavily anti-Kosher, and as much as 70% are at least a little anti-Kosher.
> 
> Probably the other 30% don't give 2 sh1ts, that doesn't mean they all foam at the mouth over anti-Kosher sentiments, however.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about internet trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Slav online blames Poland for the Holocaust, cries about anti-Kosher sentiments, hates anti-Kosher people. etc.
> 
> Even though polls confirm about 50% of Eastern Europeans are heavily anti-Kosher, and as much as 70% are at least a little anti-Kosher.
> 
> Probably the other 30% don't give 2 sh1ts, that doesn't mean they all foam at the mouth over anti-Kosher sentiments, however.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about internet trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Slav online blames Poland for the Holocaust, cries about anti-Kosher sentiments, hates anti-Kosher people. etc.
> 
> Even though polls confirm about 50% of Eastern Europeans are heavily anti-Kosher, and as much as 70% are at least a little anti-Kosher.
> 
> Probably the other 30% don't give 2 sh1ts, that doesn't mean they all foam at the mouth over anti-Kosher sentiments, however.
Click to expand...


I already told you, they were trolls. They weren't foaming at the mouth they were having fun with you.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
Click to expand...


They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.

He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
Click to expand...


Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
Click to expand...


Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
Click to expand...


You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.


----------



## Trizub

Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!



I was so pro-Russia, and pro-Russian, but Cassandra hated me, and blamed Poland for the Holocaust, anyways.

LOL, welcome to the warped World of Trizub, where everybody who blames Poland for the Holocaust, is Slavic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
Click to expand...


The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.

RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.

Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.

You & Abe have always been severely delusional.

You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pro-Russia, and pro-Russian, but Cassandra hated me, and blamed Poland for the Holocaust, anyways.
> 
> LOL, welcome to the warped World of Trizub, where everybody who blames Poland for the Holocaust, is Slavic.
Click to expand...


She liked you really.   

I never said that, but not everyone who blames Poland is Jewish.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
Click to expand...


That's because he used to troll them on other forums.

RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.

Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.

I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
Click to expand...


Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.

When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.

But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.

Really? 

Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.

Really?

I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.

They are almost all very pro- Polish.

Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.

Sounds just like Pesky.

You're delusional.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pro-Russia, and pro-Russian, but Cassandra hated me, and blamed Poland for the Holocaust, anyways.
> 
> LOL, welcome to the warped World of Trizub, where everybody who blames Poland for the Holocaust, is Slavic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She liked you really.
> 
> I never said that, but not everyone who blames Poland is Jewish.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
On this forum about 95% blaming Poland for the Holocaust are Kosher.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
Click to expand...


Cassandra said he could be athiest.

He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.

Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pro-Russia, and pro-Russian, but Cassandra hated me, and blamed Poland for the Holocaust, anyways.
> 
> LOL, welcome to the warped World of Trizub, where everybody who blames Poland for the Holocaust, is Slavic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She liked you really.
> 
> I never said that, but not everyone who blames Poland is Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> On this forum about 95% blaming Poland for the Holocaust are Kosher.
Click to expand...


That's progress, only 95%, you think 5% aren't Jewish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra said he could be athiest.
> 
> He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.
> 
> Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.
Click to expand...


1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.


Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.


Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
Click to expand...


You can say the same thing about Limpy.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you're a neo nazi yourself and those are the people you mix with that's not surprising
> 
> Most ordinary Slovaks despise nazis and your hero Hitler.
Click to expand...

You must have missed something. My hero Hitler?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra said he could be athiest.
> 
> He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.
> 
> Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
Click to expand...


Considering you're a neo nazi yourself and those are the people you mix with that's not surprising 

Most ordinary Slovaks despise nazis and your hero Hitler.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you're a neo nazi yourself and those are the people you mix with that's not surprising
> 
> Most ordinary Slovaks despise nazis and your hero Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have missed something. My hero Hitler?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I replied to the wrong post. I've corrected it now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
Click to expand...


Sure,
None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra said he could be athiest.
> 
> He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.
> 
> Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you're a neo nazi yourself and those are the people you mix with that's not surprising
> 
> Most ordinary Slovaks despise nazis and your hero Hitler.
Click to expand...


In 2013, Kotleba  got 55% of the vote in  Banska Bystrica , Who Kotleba was a Slovak who expressed support for Jozef Tiso, the Nazi collaborator of Slovakia.

How a Slovakian neo-Nazi got elected


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
Click to expand...


Here's some polling data from Slovakia.

Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.

https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/

in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).

he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”

According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra said he could be athiest.
> 
> He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.
> 
> Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you're a neo nazi yourself and those are the people you mix with that's not surprising
> 
> Most ordinary Slovaks despise nazis and your hero Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2013, Kotleba  got 55% of the vote in  Banska Bystrica , Who Kotleba was a Slovak who expressed support for Jozef Tiso, the Nazi collaborator of Slovakia.
> 
> How a Slovakian neo-Nazi got elected
Click to expand...


That shows Pesky isn't the only dumb Slovak.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
Click to expand...


"only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
Click to expand...

It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
Click to expand...


According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.

Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.

Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
Click to expand...


I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
Click to expand...


76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.

Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency

It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
Click to expand...


This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.

Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
Click to expand...

You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
Click to expand...


He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
Click to expand...


I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.

Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.

Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.

Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.

That's a manipulation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
Click to expand...


What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.

Maybe 0%?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
Click to expand...


I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> 
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
Click to expand...


We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
Click to expand...


Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far

Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
Click to expand...


A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.

How's that working out?

Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.

It's mostly all Kosher people.

Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you're thinking why isn't Poland like Slovakia. 50-59% aren't anti semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
Click to expand...


I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.

I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> 
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
Click to expand...


Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.

That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
Click to expand...


Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.

One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 76% of Israelis think Poland needs to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes.
> 
> Majority of Israelis think Poland has to take more responsibility for Holocaust crimes - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> It really is true that most Kosher pepple are very anti-Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
Click to expand...


That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
Click to expand...


Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.

The USA has never had a Jewish president.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean all anti Polish people are Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
Click to expand...


That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.


O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Slovaks think Poland must fess up to it's Holocaust crimes?.
> 
> Maybe 0%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
Click to expand...


Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
Click to expand...


The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?

The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.

Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.

Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.

PS.
1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
Run Hollywood,
Run The New York Times.
Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.

They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
Click to expand...


Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
Click to expand...

Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
Click to expand...


Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.

Union of Lublin - Wikipedia

Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?
Click to expand...


Because a lot of Lithuanians are losers.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
Click to expand...


You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?

So what are you going to do about it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...


Not really.
Poland should have remained more neutral.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why don't you ask them? If you think all Slavs love their Slavic neighbours you're mistaken. I see a lot of hate from Poles towards Ukrainians online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slovaks along with Hungarians & Czechs are the most pro-Polish by far
> 
> Pesky said 1,000 times why he doesn't like Poles.
> Because of the Holocaust like a Kosher person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
Click to expand...


We get it.
You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.

Is it because of your Rabbi?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...


Do you look like this "Ukrainian"?
I bet this is one of your relatives.

Kosher Marijuana king pin busted.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> Poland should have remained more neutral.
Click to expand...


That's not really possible.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Czechs don't like Poles.
> 
> I don't remember him ever saying that. He got "dumb Polak" from Archie Bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
Click to expand...


I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.

No and it's not because of my priest either.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you look like this "Ukrainian"?
> I bet this is one of your relatives.
> 
> Kosher Marijuana king pin busted.
Click to expand...


If they're Jewish, they're likely to be your relative.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Czechs joined the Visegrad 4 with Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
Click to expand...


Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.

LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's governments. Ordinary people may not feel the same way.
> I knew a place where Czechs and Poles lived with each other, they ended up fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.

How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Czech person I've ever met has been pro-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
Click to expand...


Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.

Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.

I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.

Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of Lithuanians are losers.
Click to expand...

Oh come on, dude. Have guts to admit that they despise you because of years of Polish rule.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
Click to expand...


Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
Click to expand...


Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back. 
How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.

When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.

That's nothing to do with me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, some Russians are anti-Polish, but not to the extent of Kosher people / Israel, The UK (Brits), or Lithuania.
> Those are the most anti-Polish from my experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of Lithuanians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, dude. Have guts to admit that they despise you because of years of Polish rule.
Click to expand...


It was the Jagiellonian Dynasty of Lithuanian rulers which ruled Poland & Lithuania during the times they formed their "Unions" together.

Lithuanian blooded leadership ruled Poland for 100's of years.

Maybe Lithuanians really are just "Losers" as I stated.

There's a reason why Lithuania has the #1 suicide rate of any nation on Earth, the #1 Murder rate in the EU, and the lowest IQ in Europe outside of the Balkans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.
> You hate Slavs & want Slavs to attack only Slavs.
> 
> Is it because of your Rabbi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
Click to expand...


Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.

Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.

Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.

PS.
There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.

Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
Click to expand...


LOL, So you want the EU to impose Islamic refugee quotas upon Ukraine & the UK?


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lithuania? They also aren't very pleased with centuries of Polish rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of Lithuanians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, dude. Have guts to admit that they despise you because of years of Polish rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Jagiellonian Dynasty of Lithuanian rulers which ruled Poland & Lithuania during the times they formed their "Unions" together.
> 
> Lithuanian blooded leadership ruled Poland for 100's of years.
> 
> Maybe Lithuanians really are just "Losers" as I stated.
> 
> There's a reason why Lithuania has the #1 suicide rate of any nation on Earth, the #1 Murder rate in the EU, and the lowest IQ in Europe outside of the Balkans.
Click to expand...

Blooded Lithuanian rulers? Did they oppress the Poles? 

Actually, the Grand Duchy of Lithuania is viewed positively in Ukraine. Their rulers didn't forcibly impose their culture and religion on controlled lands. 

The Polish rule, on the contrary, is viewed as oppressing force which provided a policy of polonization and enslavement. 

Something tells me that this is the case in Lithuania too.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, So you want the EU to impose Islamic refugee quotas upon Ukraine & the UK?


When will Poland refuse to accept money from the EU?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Slavs apart from Russians.
> I was just pointing out not all Slavs like each other. Croats hate Serbs for example.
> 
> No and it's not because of my priest either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
Click to expand...


I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.

Both anti Polish though.

I wouldn't say Uther was crying.

I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So you want the EU to impose Islamic refugee quotas upon Ukraine & the UK?
Click to expand...

If Ukraine joins the EU it won't be one of the muslims most favoured destinations.
Muslim refugees will still come to the UK, even after it's left the EU.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was Lithuania's best ally, and without Poland they would've become Germans like their Prussian brothers.
> 
> Union of Lublin - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> So, why are they one of the most anti-Polish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a lot of Lithuanians are losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on, dude. Have guts to admit that they despise you because of years of Polish rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Jagiellonian Dynasty of Lithuanian rulers which ruled Poland & Lithuania during the times they formed their "Unions" together.
> 
> Lithuanian blooded leadership ruled Poland for 100's of years.
> 
> Maybe Lithuanians really are just "Losers" as I stated.
> 
> There's a reason why Lithuania has the #1 suicide rate of any nation on Earth, the #1 Murder rate in the EU, and the lowest IQ in Europe outside of the Balkans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blooded Lithuanian rulers? Did they oppress the Poles?
> 
> Actually, the Grand Duchy of Lithuania is viewed positively in Ukraine. Their rulers didn't forcibly impose their culture and religion on controlled lands.
> 
> The Polish rule, on the contrary, is viewed as oppressing force which provided a policy of polonization and enslavement.
> 
> Something tells me that this is the case in Lithuania too.
Click to expand...


Lol.

A.) Just about everybody was a Serf back then

B.) Wladyslaw IX Vasa who ruled during the conflicts with the Cossacks was Swedish, Lithuanian & Austrian.

I don't believe he was Polish at all.

If he was he wasn't very Polish what so ever.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah sure, Czechs are more anti-Polish, rather than Brits, or Kosher people.
> 
> LOL, What-ever your Rabbi says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
Click to expand...


Lol.
Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.

But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.

Funny, you don't find that odd.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I said not all Slavs are friendly with each other.
> 
> How can a non-Jewish person have a rabbi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
Click to expand...


He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.

None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
Click to expand...


Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.

He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.

Sounds so Serbian.
Yeah, sure.

Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.

Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.

Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
About 0% Serbian.

Yeah, so Serbian.
Lol.
Sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe, and Yourself always refrained from attacking anybody non-Slavic there, and you always try to make people hate Slavs, by turning Poles against reliable modern Slavic allies like Czechs, and Slovaks.
> 
> Uther was ONLY right about one thing, that Abe & Yourself were Slavophobes.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody so anti-Slavic, as you 2 would appreciate any Slav.
> 
> Yup, Abe started telling dumb Polak jokes in the end, anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
Click to expand...


I never remember Atasas promoting Russians.

If you think Atasas was so- Russian.
But.
Pesky, Uther & Cassandra weren't pro-Kosher?

You must be very delusional.
Either that or you got a Dog in this fight.

AKA you're at least part Kosher.

Which would make a lot of sense.

A lot of Ukrainians in the diaspora are Kosher.
Especially in Western Europe like the UK.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
Click to expand...


Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.

Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.


----------



## ESay

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lol.
> 
> A.) Just about everybody was a Serf back then


You should know that serfdom came into existence and development in various regions in various time. For example, when in Western Europe serfdom began declining, in Eastern Europe it was gaining momentum. 
In the Ukrainian lands serfdom existed from the times of Kievan Rus, but through the years it grew in numbers of engaged peasants in it. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> B.) Wladyslaw IX Vasa who ruled during the conflicts with the Cossacks was Swedish, Lithuanian & Austrian.
> 
> I don't believe he was Polish at all.
> 
> If he was he wasn't very Polish what so ever.


Also, you should know that Poland had a specifical form of rule in those times. Sejm virtually had all power back then, and if I remember correctly, even had a right to approve who would be a king. The king was a kind of president in contemporary parliament republics.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't call you a retarded Ukrainian! That would be closer to the truth though since I'm not Russian but you really are Ukrainian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to have to call me names in the first place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think calling you Russian is calling you a name?
Click to expand...

You think being called a Polak is name calling!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them aren't and a lot of them hate nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you think this user below isn't Kosher, either.
> 
> Claiming to be of a Polish heritage.
> But
> Blaming Poland for the Nazis.
> 
> WW2 began 79 years ago, Poland first to fight the Nazis.
> 
> Or, for this very user saying Poles  are lazy, and need to study more, and be more like Kosher people.
> 
> Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!
> 
> You probably think they actually are Polish Catholic, and NOT Kosher, huh?
> 
> LOL @ You thinking all Slavs, including Poles do is sit around blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing internet trolls with ordinary people. I've never blamed Poles for the Holocaust. You've been posting on internet forums for a long time, yet you're still as naive about them as the first time you posted on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because people crying about anti-Kosher sentiments, hating me for anti-Kosher sentiments, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust,
> must
> be NOT Kosher.
> 
> Haha, good one, slick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing about internet trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every Slav online blames Poland for the Holocaust, cries about anti-Kosher sentiments, hates anti-Kosher people. etc.
> 
> Even though polls confirm about 50% of Eastern Europeans are heavily anti-Kosher, and as much as 70% are at least a little anti-Kosher.
> 
> Probably the other 30% don't give 2 sh1ts, that doesn't mean they all foam at the mouth over anti-Kosher sentiments, however.
Click to expand...

That may be but online they don't want to be perceived as "anti Kosher". The world is watching.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I demand to see them! You have more?
> I already explained that! I make sense all the time!
> LOL no you did not
> I won't and it isn't important. I would like to know the names of my ancestors though.
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
Click to expand...

LOL no you do not.
Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix? 
No I don't think so....
No I don't! 
Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
Click to expand...

How Jewish is New York state?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha probably.
> 
> You are! Yes I do! I was not! Jules was on the Russia forum too. I don't know when she went to the Poland forum or if she went there first. No I'm not.
> LOL bullshit
> OMG look at Trump's daughter. Married a Jewish guy and converted. Kids are being raised Jewish. I have never heard of anyone marrying a Jewish person and not converting, not unless both are atheists or religion isn't part of their lives or whatever. That's true but dna companies apparently know the difference between Jewish and "middle eastern".
> I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
Click to expand...

It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.

More lies! 

I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.

I always make sense!!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
Click to expand...

Uther was on the Serbia forum when he first went on Topix (2008?) It was a mess then and it was a mess when I went on there to try and help clean it up somewhere around 2012 or 13. At least as many Serb hating trolls as Russia hating trolls on the Russia forum and uther is too mild mannered to handle that on his own. 

uther was the one who told me about Jasenovac. He talked in PM's, not on the forum.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do Cassandra, Pesky & Uther sound just like the Kosher people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
Click to expand...

When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Cassandra hated me.
> Loved anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Duh dude.
> 
> They're a bunch of Kosher people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.
> 
> To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?! I made you a moderator on our forum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess.
Click to expand...

It can't be me!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
Click to expand...

Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limpy, you claimed you didn't defend Russians on Topix. Check this file I've uploaded. You didn't even blame Russians for the Smolensk air crash, you of course blamed Jews for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pro-Russia, and pro-Russian, but Cassandra hated me, and blamed Poland for the Holocaust, anyways.
> 
> LOL, welcome to the warped World of Trizub, where everybody who blames Poland for the Holocaust, is Slavic.
Click to expand...

You were posting all your Jewish hate on the Russia forum! Off topic! 
You did occasionally post anti Russian comments. 
There is an objective truth about Poland during the Holocaust and that's something you can't get around


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
Click to expand...

LOL! Pesky was a Slovak. He had a Slovakian name and he lived in Slovakia. 
Real Magayr was trolling Pesky!
Annie was a lying bitch who was too afraid to tell us her own ethnicity. Coward. 

Uther was neutral and got along with both ana8 and Stefanya when I first got on there. But ana8 flipped out and when we showed it to him, he didn't support her anymore. Uther's wife was Ukrainian. Why do you think he and Stef always insisted it was the "_*west Ukrainian diaspora*_"?!  They got angry when people attacked Ukrainians in general. At the end, uther even got mad at LFOD for attacking all Ukrainians.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You must really hate Slavic people, just like your half Kosher buddy Abe, I suspect you're of Kosher origins too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
Click to expand...


Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post! 

Troll!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
Click to expand...

Pesky was an older guy though and I'm 95% sure he was atheist. Slovaks got blamed for killing their Jews when it was a Hungarian who did it. I remember he was very angry about it. Maybe Slovaks would prefer that people forget they were part of the Axis? 
Are those Polish supporting Slovaks all online? Do they even live in Slovakia? lol


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he hated Catholics as pedos.
> 
> When Slovakia is one of the most Catholic countries in Europe.
> 
> But, he hated anti-Kosher remarks.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Pesky was so Slovak he promoted Israeli inventions lists but not Slovak inventions lists.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I've dealt with a number of real Slovaks in person.
> 
> They are almost all very pro- Polish.
> 
> Some of them were pro-Hitler even, giving the Sieg Heil salute.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky.
> 
> You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra said he could be athiest.
> 
> He sometimes posted threads praising Slovaks, usually an average sports person.
> 
> Neo nazis? Why would you want to associate with those people, most Slovaks hate nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
Click to expand...

"Met" 
Online?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
Click to expand...

Slovaks wanted independence

Hitler told Tiso that he would support him if he separated Slovakia from Czecho-Slovakia; otherwise, the Slovak lands would be divided between Hungary, Poland and the rest of Czecho-Slovakia.

On November 2, 1938, the First Vienna Award transferred the territories of southern Slovakia and southern Ruthenia to Hungary.

Hitler even promised transfer all of Slovakia to Hungary in exchange for military support from Budapest in the war soon to be unleashed against the Soviet Union

Slovakia during World War II - Wikipedia​When they found out their "deported Jews" weren't being used as slave labor but were being killed instead, Slovaks protested and were invaded. Yes they were anti semitic but they wanted the Jews gone, not dead. It was a Hungarian who deported most of them anyway but Slovaks get blamed for it.

​


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
Click to expand...

Hungary is one of the most anti semitic, not Slovakia.
I just explained why Slovakia joined the Axis. They got screwed for it just like nearly everyone else who joined in "pacts" with Nazi Germany.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
Click to expand...

Pesky didn't represent all Slovaks and never said he did. He wasn't anti semitic (despite teasing Abe)

*Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.*
That's quite a few, actually. I'd like to see the stats for other central and west European nations.


----------



## MoonPie

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4th of Slovaks I met had Hitler synpathies & 95% were pro- Polish.
> 
> 
> Acutally 1/3rd of neo- Nazis I met were Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
Click to expand...

He is definitely a neo Nazi. He's calmed down quite a bit since we last saw him but that's probably because he's been banned everywhere else


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> None the less Slovakia was an Axis power & one of the most anti-Semitic countries in Europe today.
> 
> 
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
Click to expand...

We figured you were banned because you called anyone who disagreed with you a "crypto Jew" lol. You could be arguing about the best flavor of pop tarts and you'd end up accusing the other person of being a Jew


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only means that their asses may be kicked once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
Click to expand...

Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> 
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Trump is threatening to move our soldiers from Germany to Poland... His son in law is Jewish btw.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
Click to expand...

*Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.*
$500 billion


----------



## MoonPie

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
Click to expand...

Poles are always screaming about Russia though. 

Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Poles are very anti- Russian.
> 
> How's that working out?
> 
> Poland's alleged allies of the EU, the USA & Israel are all just as anti-Polish if not more so.
> 
> It's mostly all Kosher people.
> 
> Kosher people are the worst scum. By far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...

Not Poland. Never Poland.

Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
Click to expand...

A poll conducted by BMG research for the Independent. 
BMG research rated 2.1 out of 5 lol.

More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters

Boris Johnson has public's support to shut down Parliament to get Brexit over line, exclusive poll suggests


----------



## MoonPie

Damn, I'm starting to look like Stefanya and her wall of posts!


----------



## ESay

MoonPie said:


> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.


Well, I don't now where the figure 39% came from. I doubt there were sociological surveys in common sense at that time and especially in that place. The results of elections can't be considered seriously also. 

But I do agree that great number of Poles joined the communists because they felt it would give them advantage in their life.


----------



## MoonPie

ESay said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't now where the figure 39% came from. I doubt there were sociological surveys in common sense at that time and especially in that place. The results of elections can't be considered seriously also.
> 
> But I do agree that great number of Poles joined the communists because they felt it would give them advantage in their life.
Click to expand...

That number came from the US Ambassador to Poland 1947. Of course the communists didn't receive 80% of the vote lol. That's why the Ambassador estimated the actual number of votes for the communists vs the election results. 

That's what every Pole, Estonian, Ukrainian, etc says. Not one of them was a genuine communist lol! 
Bullshit.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
Click to expand...


He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.  

To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.

There were other reasons to dislike you.

About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.


----------



## ESay

MoonPie said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't now where the figure 39% came from. I doubt there were sociological surveys in common sense at that time and especially in that place. The results of elections can't be considered seriously also.
> 
> But I do agree that great number of Poles joined the communists because they felt it would give them advantage in their life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That number came from the US Ambassador to Poland 1947. Of course the communists didn't receive 80% of the vote lol. That's why the Ambassador estimated the actual number of votes for the communists vs the election results.
> 
> That's what every Pole, Estonian, Ukrainian, etc says. Not one of them was a genuine communist lol!
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

It was only his own opinion. To what extend it was correct we can only guess. 

The last genuine communists were eliminated at the times of Stalin's Great Purge.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Atasas-Lithuanian, The Real Magyar-Hungarian, Lukashenko is Dr Phil-Finnish, Chippy-Pashtun, LFOD-American?and there were others. I only attacked posters who were anti Ukrainian. I never attacked Czechs and I only attacked Slovaks, because of Pesky, he used to troll the Ukraine forum with Luky attacking Ukrainians, so I gave it him back.
> How did I try to turn Poles against Czechs and Slovaks? All of the Poles on the Poland forum attacked Pesky also and there were no Czechs.
> 
> When did Uther say that? I'm not anti Slavic, the only Slavs I don't like are Russians.
> 
> That's nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never remember Atasas promoting Russians.
> 
> If you think Atasas was so- Russian.
> But.
> Pesky, Uther & Cassandra weren't pro-Kosher?
> 
> You must be very delusional.
> Either that or you got a Dog in this fight.
> 
> AKA you're at least part Kosher.
> 
> Which would make a lot of sense.
> 
> A lot of Ukrainians in the diaspora are Kosher.
> Especially in Western Europe like the UK.
Click to expand...


He never attacked Russians and took their side against Ukrainians.

Or I know more about them than you.

I'm 0% "Kosher".

You do realise most of the Ukrainians in the 1st Ukrainian Division "Waffen SS" ended up in the UK? How many of those do you think were Jewish?  Also most Jews which were left in  Ukraine after the war emigrated to America or later Israel.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
Click to expand...


Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no difference, you are Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! I'm going to start calling you a Polak if you keep calling me Russian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I won't call you a Russian, there are lots of other things I can call you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to have to call me names in the first place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think calling you Russian is calling you a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think being called a Polak is name calling!
Click to expand...


Yes, but you like Russians.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to show you.   I was talking about your ethnicities!
> Your explanation didn't make sense!
> Yes we did, everybody on our side called you ***andra. Even Luky called you that.
> If you write to them you might find out their names!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
Click to expand...


Yes I did.
What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
OK.
You do!
I think you could find her location.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say definitely.
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I think she was on the Poland forum first. You were definitely on the Poland forum in 2011. Yes you are!
> 
> Or the truth.
> 
> So, that's one example. Type Jews converting to Catholicism into Google and see how many results you get.
> How do they know the difference?
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not

Truth!

That wasn't the question!

You never make sense.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't until you arrived on Topix. Pesky and Uther made fun of Abe and his funny cap. I don't think Cassandra mentioned Jews before you arrived.
> You thought the second most nazi person to post on Topix, Lukashenko is Dr Phil was a Jew! LOL! (You were the most nazi)
> Luky called Jews "kykes" and made lots of other anti semitic comments, yet you thought he was a Jew.  That means you can't be taken seriously when you accuse other people of being Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
Click to expand...


That's because he was pro Russian then.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> She loved Pesky for his attacks on Ukrainians and Polaks. He was on the pro Russian side on Topix.
> 
> No they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Alexey a person actually from Russia was very anti- Pesky.
> 
> No real Russian would like Pesky.
> 
> A Kosher person would because he blamed Poland for the Holocaust 1,000 times.
> 
> As if a Slovak would go nuts calling Catholic priests Pedos & blaming Poland for the Holocaust?
> 
> Wow dude, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Russians hated Pesky, because of his anti Russian comments. Cassandra was in love with Pesky, she didn't care what he said.
> 
> To wind you up. Pesky was racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Pesky, Uther and Cassandra were all my enemies on Topix, one of them still is, but I don't think any of them are Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?! I made you a moderator on our forum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be me!
Click to expand...


I'm not telling you.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> This idea tht a Slovak, a Serb, a Russian & a Finn joined together to blame Poland for tge Holicaust is absurd.
> 
> Only one of those ethnic groups is even anti-Polish.
> Being Russians.
> 
> Cassandra who you call a Russian adored anti-Russian Pesky.
> 
> Slovaks are usually very-Polish friendly & pretty anti-Kosher.
> 
> Finns hate Russians & Swedes mostl.
> 
> Slovaks mostly hate Gypsies, and KOSHER people.
> 
> Serbs are mostly anti-Albanian, anti-Bosnian, anti- Gypsie & anti-Turk.
> 
> None of these people fit with their alleged ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
Click to expand...


I can't remember.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky was a dumb Slovak. How does that make me a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
Click to expand...


I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how much Hitler valued the Slavic people, those Slovaks must be not very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pesky didn't represent all Slovaks and never said he did. He wasn't anti semitic (despite teasing Abe)
> 
> *Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.*
> That's quite a few, actually. I'd like to see the stats for other central and west European nations.
Click to expand...


The stats for other EU nations are all on those maps.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one thinks I'm a Ukrainian Neo-Nazi.
> 
> Israel blocks terrorist Omar, Tlaib from entering country
> 
> 
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
Click to expand...


They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
Click to expand...


*He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas. 
*
Haha I remember that 

*Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
*
I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Jews rule the World! Do you know there are only 2 countries in the World which have Jewish leaders? Israel and Ukraine.
> 
> That Donald Tusk is really anti Polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
Click to expand...


You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.


----------



## MoonPie

ESay said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't now where the figure 39% came from. I doubt there were sociological surveys in common sense at that time and especially in that place. The results of elections can't be considered seriously also.
> 
> But I do agree that great number of Poles joined the communists because they felt it would give them advantage in their life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That number came from the US Ambassador to Poland 1947. Of course the communists didn't receive 80% of the vote lol. That's why the Ambassador estimated the actual number of votes for the communists vs the election results.
> 
> That's what every Pole, Estonian, Ukrainian, etc says. Not one of them was a genuine communist lol!
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only his own opinion. To what extend it was correct we can only guess.
> 
> The last genuine communists were eliminated at the times of Stalin's Great Purge.
Click to expand...


So you're saying even the Russians weren't genuine communists? 
I think there were a lot of genuine communists. Some of them were French! lol. Germans too, after the war. And Poles. Poles before the war and during the war, more of them in eastern Poland from what I can remember.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only from a small sample and by a Tory supporting newspaper. Most don't want to leave with no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A poll conducted by BMG research for the Independent.
> BMG research rated 2.1 out of 5 lol.
> 
> More Britons support 'Brexit by any means' than oppose it, poll shows - Reuters
> 
> Boris Johnson has public's support to shut down Parliament to get Brexit over line, exclusive poll suggests
Click to expand...


He doesn't have that much support. Many politicians are asking to recall parliament during the Summer break to prevent Boris leaving with no deal and no one to stop it.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Damn, I'm starting to look like Stefanya and her wall of posts!



Limpy should be grateful to us for helping to make his thread the most popular ever posted on here.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you won't because you have no credentials!
> 
> What are you saying about my ethnicities?! Are you being racist against the Jews, Syrians, North Africans, Italians, French, Poles, Native Americans, Finns, Irish, English, or (omg) the Norwegians?! NOT THE NORWEGIANS YOU SICK BASTARD! WHAT KIND OF MONSTER ARE YOU ANYWAY?!
> I always make sense! You're always confused!
> No one called me anything with *** in it! Liar!
> Who should I write to first? Do you think should start with my great-great-great-grandmother on my father's side or my great-great-great grandmother on my mother's side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
Click to expand...

You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
LOL I think she's dead


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
Click to expand...


Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not! No you don't! I think you're right but I didn't see her until she came to the Russia forum. I don't know what year! Who cares?! No I'm not!
> 
> Nope. Bullshit.
> 
> You type it in! Add "as the result of marriage" since that's what I said.
> 
> I have no idea but the guy who owns the company is Jewish so I assume he wouldn't screw that up
> 
> Yes, good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
Click to expand...

I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.

Lies!

Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do!
> You said there were only 2 ethnicities you haven't got. That's a long list, but there are far more than 2 ethnicities you haven't got such as Iranians, Indians, Chinese, Pacific Islanders, Black African...     You have Norwegian ethnicity! Limpy's hero Anders Brevik was Norwegian!
> 
> You've got that the wrong way round!
> I blanked out the first 3 letters,
> so that other people wouldn't see it, but if you're not nice about Ukraine and Ukrainians I will call you that name without blanking out those letters.
> 
> You decide, but don't be surprised if you don't get a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
> I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
> LOL I think she's dead
Click to expand...


Of course I have credentials!
Proof of what?
You can't add them to your family either!
I know. The location I meant was the cemetery.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Russian
> 
> Pesky was pretty anti Ukrainian though and on that site, you had to take sides. Abe was an idiot so that helped
> 
> Luka trolled Russians hard most of the time but stopped for maybe 6 months up until 2014 and Maidan.
> 
> We never talked about Albanians, Bosnians, etc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
Click to expand...

I looked it up. Milosevic.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
Click to expand...


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same thing about Limpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some polling data from Slovakia.
> 
> Sounds just like Pesky, rolls eyes.
> 
> https://antisemitism.org.il/en/73642/
> 
> in2008 in collaboration with the Cabinet of Social and Biological Communication of the Slovak Academy of Sciences, only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor. It was the lowest level of social distance reported in the survey.  The figures of other studied entities, ethnically or religiously defined, exceeded this level (Roma family – 69%, Muslim family – 32%, Asian family – 22%, Afro-Americans – 21%, immigrants- foreigners – 21%, Ukrainian family – 17%, Hungarian family – 16%).
> 
> he extreme right seeks supporters in such an opinion conglomerate. In his study about the research of anti-Semitism, sociologist Michal Vašečka used data from the survey conducted in the late 1990s which showed that 51% of Slovaks think that “Jews rule things in this world”,  26% believe that “Jews are now too influential in our country”, that 21% approve of the idea that “Jewish access to influential posts should be controlled”.  Finally, 15% of respondents think that the “removal of Jews from our country had positive aspects as well.”
> 
> According to the Transatlantic Trends survey conducted annually by the German Marshall Fund of the U.S. in selected countries of the EU and the U.S., respondents in Slovakia in 2008 attributed 32 points to Israel on the scale of sympathy from 0 to 100 (the result was similar in previous surveys). To compare – India gained 33 points, both China and Turkey 35 points, USA 50 points, Russia 52 points, Spain 57 points, while the European Union received 73 points (Palestine gained fewer points than Israel – 25).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "only 11% of respondents stated that they would not wish to have a Jewish family as a neighbor." That means 89% would have no problem having  a Jewish family as a neighbour, so you needn't worry about moving there, Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this Slovakia's the most Prejudiced country in Europe when it comes  to marrying others.
> 
> Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.
> Only 10 - 19% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Muslim.
> 
> Yeah, sounds so much like Pesky, (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pesky didn't represent all Slovaks and never said he did. He wasn't anti semitic (despite teasing Abe)
> 
> *Only 30 - 39% of Slovaks felt comfortable if their children married a Kosher person.*
> That's quite a few, actually. I'd like to see the stats for other central and west European nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stats for other EU nations are all on those maps.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not Ukrainian. About neo-Nazi, I am not so sure. Though, it would be strange considering your ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
Click to expand...

Those are Ukrainians


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are! Yes I do! I am right! Just admit you were on there! Yes you are!
> 
> The truth!
> 
> I have typed it, that's how I know there are lots of results. What other reason would there be to convert?!
> 
> No you haven't!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
Click to expand...


That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!

The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, perhaps Kosher Soros money backs the EU.
> 
> One thing is true Kosher people dominate the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
Click to expand...

The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit 

Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
Click to expand...

Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't!
> 
> I was joking! What do you think my family should add first? I'm not 100% sure it's Norwegian, it's Scandinavian though! Probably Norwegian.
> I do not have anything wrong!
> If you call me names, I'll call you names back!;
> I just tried to find her on google but it says she died in 1843! Why didn't anyone tell me?! I would have gone to the funeral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
> I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
> LOL I think she's dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I have credentials!
> Proof of what?
> You can't add them to your family either!
> I know. The location I meant was the cemetery.
Click to expand...

Show us! Proof of your credentials!

Yes we can. This is how it happens. A man and a woman meet and fall in love - or maybe they're both drunk at a bar and don't even remember each other's names the next day, whatever. Anyway, about 9 months later, the stork arrives and drops off a half asian or half black baby! Then I have a new niece or nephew who's half asian or black! 

You suggested before that I write to her though. You want me to write to her at the cemetery? I have 16 great great great grandmothers. Should I only write to the ones who were buried or should I include the ones who were cremated? I think it would be harder to write back if you were cremated.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not admitting to anything I dont' remember! But I do remember it took years for me to go to the Poland forum!
> 
> Lies!!
> 
> I don't know why other people convert. Why did you?
> 
> What? You aren't making any sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
Click to expand...

I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there. 

What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!


----------



## MoonPie

Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uther talked about Albanians often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
Click to expand...


How did you find that out?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> 
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 years.
> 
> Truth!
> 
> You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?
> 
> I'm making perfect sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
Click to expand...


Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!

You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!



What were the comments?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a neo-Nazi. He got banned from Stormfront. How neo-Nazi do you have to be for that to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are Ukrainians
Click to expand...


No they're not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the EU is anti Poland? It's given a lot of money to Poland.
> 
> The USA has never had a Jewish president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
Click to expand...


So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!

Maybe once Putin's gone.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
Click to expand...


What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do! What do you mean "What do you think my family should add first"?
> Are you more Norwegian than Jewish?
> You have!
> 
> Just how old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
> I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
> LOL I think she's dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I have credentials!
> Proof of what?
> You can't add them to your family either!
> I know. The location I meant was the cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us! Proof of your credentials!
> 
> Yes we can. This is how it happens. A man and a woman meet and fall in love - or maybe they're both drunk at a bar and don't even remember each other's names the next day, whatever. Anyway, about 9 months later, the stork arrives and drops off a half asian or half black baby! Then I have a new niece or nephew who's half asian or black!
> 
> You suggested before that I write to her though. You want me to write to her at the cemetery? I have 16 great great great grandmothers. Should I only write to the ones who were buried or should I include the ones who were cremated? I think it would be harder to write back if you were cremated.
Click to expand...


No!

You can't see the flaw in that?

Where else could you write to her? It's up to you.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, sure, like 1 time for every 1,000 times he talked about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Because, that's what Serbs do.
> LOL.
> 
> Note the Holocaust against Serbs, at Jasenovac, he never seemed to bring up.
> 
> Take a hint, dude, duh, he's a Kosher sub-Animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
Click to expand...

I googled the names! lol


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not less that 2 years, it was more than 2 years. If my posts appeared on the Poland forum before that, it was probably a cross thread.
> 
> More lies!
> 
> I didn't end up converting to Serbian Orthodox.
> 
> I always make sense!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
Click to expand...

No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.

Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
Click to expand...

I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up. 
Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got banned from Stormfront for asking why many users love Germans & Russians who killed the most White people.
> 
> Meanwhile there many users usually Brits never get banned for saying Poles are criminals. & started WW2.
> 
> Actually the most pro-Polish users there besides Poles were a couple of Russians.
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not!
Click to expand...

Yes they are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has threatened sanctions upon Poland?
> 
> The USA has called for Poland to pay Kosher people Compensations.
> 
> Israel has called Poland Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Wow, what "Great" allies Poland has there.
> 
> PS.
> 1/2 of Democrat money, and 1/4th of Republican money comes from Kosher sources, they run most of the media, like CNN, MSNBC, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.
> Run Hollywood,
> Run The New York Times.
> Run Facebook, run Google, and Youtube.
> They also run the Federal Reserve, and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> They dominate the USA from behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
Click to expand...

What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details? 
Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
Click to expand...

 Sorry I forgot about Limpy 
Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no you do not.
> Should we add Asian or sub Saharan African to our family's genetic mix?
> No I don't think so....
> No I don't!
> Old enough to know I can't write to my great-great-great grandmother to find out her name unless I have her name to put on the envelope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
> I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
> LOL I think she's dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I have credentials!
> Proof of what?
> You can't add them to your family either!
> I know. The location I meant was the cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us! Proof of your credentials!
> 
> Yes we can. This is how it happens. A man and a woman meet and fall in love - or maybe they're both drunk at a bar and don't even remember each other's names the next day, whatever. Anyway, about 9 months later, the stork arrives and drops off a half asian or half black baby! Then I have a new niece or nephew who's half asian or black!
> 
> You suggested before that I write to her though. You want me to write to her at the cemetery? I have 16 great great great grandmothers. Should I only write to the ones who were buried or should I include the ones who were cremated? I think it would be harder to write back if you were cremated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> You can't see the flaw in that?
> 
> Where else could you write to her? It's up to you.
Click to expand...

Yes!

No!

LOL excellent advice


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atasas was probably really a Lithuanian, and RealMagyar really a Hungarian.
> 
> Note, they both blamed Poland for WW2 with Nazi Germany, and went against Kosher people.
> 
> Rather than crying hysterically about Poland doing the Holocaust, and Polish anti-Semitism, and Polish Pogroms, like Pesky, Uther, and Cassandra.
> 
> PS.
> There were a couple of Czech users, 1 from Czech Rep, and another CzechPowerOverSlovaks from the Chicago area.
> 
> Although they both were pro-Polish, overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought they weren't, but Atasas was suspiciously pro Russian for a Lithuanian.
> 
> Both anti Polish though.
> 
> I wouldn't say Uther was crying.
> 
> I remember CzechPowerOverSlovaks. Czechs do think they're superior to Slovaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Atasas wasn't very if at all pro-Russian.
> 
> But, Pesky, Uther & Cassandra were very pro-Kosher.
> 
> Funny, you don't find that odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was anti Ukrainian, which you wouldn't expect from a Lithuanian.
> 
> None of them were "pro Kosher", especially Uther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther got very upset that I called Kosher women as ugly.
> So he kept signing onto names of Kosher beauties like Bar Refaeli & Esti Ginzburg.
> 
> He also blamed Poland for the Holocaust about 1,000 times.
> Called Poland anti-Semitic & talked about Polish Pogroms.
> 
> Sounds so Serbian.
> Yeah, sure.
> 
> Note Uther never promoted Serbian beauties.
> 
> Also hated me even though I was pro-Serb.
> 
> Oh, and his IP Address of West Palm Beach is about 25% Kosher.
> About 0% Serbian.
> 
> Yeah, so Serbian.
> Lol.
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
Click to expand...


Uther never even mentioned the Jasenovac concentration that killed Serbs.
He just
Mentioned Poland as doing the Holocaust against Kosher people 1,000 times.

I don't even know how anybody can be this clueless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you polled who? Where are your results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
Click to expand...


What's your IQ 50?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Truth!
> 
> That wasn't the question!
> 
> You never make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
Click to expand...


Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!

It's much easier to scroll up on here!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were no Albanians for him to troll, he had you to troll.
> 
> He supported Milosovic, Karadzic and Madic. Only a Serb or a Russian would support them.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the names! lol
Click to expand...


How do you know he was the one he compared to Lincoln?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
Click to expand...


A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how much Polaks and Russians love each other at Euro 2012. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!
Click to expand...

No they're not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Russia would be a better ally? You want Poland to be part of Putin's empire?
> 
> So what are you going to do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
Click to expand...


UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton

France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't upset. He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> 
> To troll you. Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> 
> There were other reasons to dislike you.
> 
> About 0%, which means there are some Serbs living there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
Click to expand...


He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.
> What do you mean add? You can't add it if you haven't got it.
> OK.
> You do!
> I think you could find her location.
> 
> 
> 
> You do or you do not have any credentials! Post proof here!
> I said add to the family! Of course I can't add any to my own dna, I'm already born!
> LOL I think she's dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I have credentials!
> Proof of what?
> You can't add them to your family either!
> I know. The location I meant was the cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us! Proof of your credentials!
> 
> Yes we can. This is how it happens. A man and a woman meet and fall in love - or maybe they're both drunk at a bar and don't even remember each other's names the next day, whatever. Anyway, about 9 months later, the stork arrives and drops off a half asian or half black baby! Then I have a new niece or nephew who's half asian or black!
> 
> You suggested before that I write to her though. You want me to write to her at the cemetery? I have 16 great great great grandmothers. Should I only write to the ones who were buried or should I include the ones who were cremated? I think it would be harder to write back if you were cremated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> You can't see the flaw in that?
> 
> Where else could you write to her? It's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!
> 
> No!
> 
> LOL excellent advice
Click to expand...


Yes!

There's a very big one!

Thank you.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one. I've read it in other publications.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your IQ 50?
Click to expand...


You're so obsessed with Jews and know so much about them you're an obvious Jew.
Your big hooked nose and all that cash you've got stashed in the bank proves it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you post those then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your IQ 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so obsessed with Jews and know so much about them you're an obvious Jew.
> Your big hooked nose and all that cash you've got stashed in the bank proves it.
Click to expand...


Sure , everybody who attacks Kosher people is Kosher, but everybody who praises them just can't be Kosher.

Welcome to the delusional World of Trizub.

PS.
What do you think of Vadim Rabinovych?

Ukraine's Kosher chief refuses to speak Ukrainian.

Is he one of the good Kosher people?

How about Vladimir Zhirinovsky?

What
about Boris Spiegel?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> They all blamed Poland for the Holocaust years before I arrived on the forum.
> 
> They merely reacted to my anti-Kosher comments like a Kosher person would.
> 
> Same as this forum.
> 
> You thought Pesky was a Russian at times.
> Even though he attacked Russians.
> 
> You also attacked a German Nazi who hated Russians as a Russian.
> 
> So, you clearly don't know who these people are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
Click to expand...


LOL,
I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
Case & Point proven to the T.

Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
LOL
Come on now.

PS.
I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.

But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky has nothing to do with Slovaks, you're in deep denial about his Kosherness, because of your own Kosherness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
Click to expand...


LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.

Take a hint.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters decisively reject Boris Johnson's plan to crash out of EU with no deal, poll finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your IQ 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so obsessed with Jews and know so much about them you're an obvious Jew.
> Your big hooked nose and all that cash you've got stashed in the bank proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure , everybody who attacks Kosher people is Kosher, but everybody who praises them just can't be Kosher.
> 
> Welcome to the delusional World of Trizub.
> 
> PS.
> What do you think of Vadim Rabinovych?
> 
> Ukraine's Kosher chief refuses to speak Ukrainian.
> 
> Is he one of the good Kosher people?
> 
> How about Vladimir Zhirinovsky?
> 
> What
> about Boris Spiegel?
Click to expand...


When have you ever seen me praise Jews?

I think he's pathetic.

Vladimir Zhironovsky the Russian fascist? I hate him. I think you mean Wolodomyr Zelenskiy the new president of Ukraine? I think he'll be a disaster, he's an actor with no previous political experience.

Another Russian, I don't like him.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MoonPie said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
Click to expand...


Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.

I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.

Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is twice as Jewish by DNA than Poland & Russia nearly 3 times more.
> 
> Most Jewish nations on Earth by DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your IQ 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so obsessed with Jews and know so much about them you're an obvious Jew.
> Your big hooked nose and all that cash you've got stashed in the bank proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure , everybody who attacks Kosher people is Kosher, but everybody who praises them just can't be Kosher.
> 
> Welcome to the delusional World of Trizub.
> 
> PS.
> What do you think of Vadim Rabinovych?
> 
> Ukraine's Kosher chief refuses to speak Ukrainian.
> 
> Is he one of the good Kosher people?
> 
> How about Vladimir Zhirinovsky?
> 
> What
> about Boris Spiegel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have you ever seen me praise Jews?
> 
> I think he's pathetic.
> 
> Vladimir Zhironovsky the Russian fascist? I hate him. I think you mean Wolodomyr Zelenskiy the new president of Ukraine? I think he'll be a disaster, he's an actor with no previous political experience.
> 
> Another Russian, I don't like him.
Click to expand...


Didn't half Kosher Zhironovsky say he wants to turn Ukraine into a Nuclear dump, and send Ukrainians to Alaska?
Or something similar?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
Click to expand...


You didn't prove it.

Your extreme right wing tendencies?

So?

You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really funny, Limpy. You've got Jews in your head and Jews under your bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
Click to expand...


Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet between you and me, you're the one that's Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your IQ 50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so obsessed with Jews and know so much about them you're an obvious Jew.
> Your big hooked nose and all that cash you've got stashed in the bank proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure , everybody who attacks Kosher people is Kosher, but everybody who praises them just can't be Kosher.
> 
> Welcome to the delusional World of Trizub.
> 
> PS.
> What do you think of Vadim Rabinovych?
> 
> Ukraine's Kosher chief refuses to speak Ukrainian.
> 
> Is he one of the good Kosher people?
> 
> How about Vladimir Zhirinovsky?
> 
> What
> about Boris Spiegel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have you ever seen me praise Jews?
> 
> I think he's pathetic.
> 
> Vladimir Zhironovsky the Russian fascist? I hate him. I think you mean Wolodomyr Zelenskiy the new president of Ukraine? I think he'll be a disaster, he's an actor with no previous political experience.
> 
> Another Russian, I don't like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't half Kosher Zhironovsky say he wants to turn Ukraine into a Nuclear dump, and send Ukrainians to Alaska?
> Or something similar?
Click to expand...


He said he wants to bring back the USSR, but also include other territories which have been occupied by Russia, such as Finland and Alaska. What makes you think I'd like him?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
Click to expand...


Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
He hated me, anyways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
Click to expand...


Uther hated fellow Serb Iron Dictator too.
Because he was anti- Kosher.

Take a hint.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
Click to expand...


I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther hated fellow Serb Iron Dictator too.
> Because he was anti- Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
Click to expand...


Iron Dictator was pro Albanian and pro muslim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther hated fellow Serb Iron Dictator too.
> Because he was anti- Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iron Dictator was pro Albanian and pro muslim.
Click to expand...


Didn't Uther post as Skanderbeg too a hero of Albania?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uther hated fellow Serb Iron Dictator too.
> Because he was anti- Kosher.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iron Dictator was pro Albanian and pro muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Uther post as Skanderbeg too a hero of Albania?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure that was Uther.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
Click to expand...


I did.
I posted Slovak inventions lists, unlike Pesky who instead posted Israeli inventions lists.

Lol.
Get with the program.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
Click to expand...


Here's an article for you.

Russia's role in War in Donbass.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.
> I posted Slovak inventions lists, unlike Pesky who instead posted Israeli inventions lists.
> 
> Lol.
> Get with the program.
Click to expand...


How short were those lists?  

What program?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's an article for you.
> 
> Russia's role in War in Donbass.
Click to expand...


Russia's direct involvement in Donbas is already well known.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.
> I posted Slovak inventions lists, unlike Pesky who instead posted Israeli inventions lists.
> 
> Lol.
> Get with the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short were those lists?
> 
> What program?
Click to expand...


Why did Pesky list Israeli invention lists, and not Slovak invention lists?

Maybe because he was a Chosen Hook Nosen?


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't prove it.
> 
> Your extreme right wing tendencies?
> 
> So?
> 
> You are pro Russia. You hardly ever criticised Russia on Topix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was more pro-Slovak than Pesky.
> He hated me, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never saw you posting on the Slovakia forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.
> I posted Slovak inventions lists, unlike Pesky who instead posted Israeli inventions lists.
> 
> Lol.
> Get with the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short were those lists?
> 
> What program?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Pesky list Israeli invention lists, and not Slovak invention lists?
> 
> Maybe because he was a Chosen Hook Nosen?
Click to expand...


How am I supposed to know?


----------



## sparky

Poland has been on the invasion superhighway far too long to brag about saving anyone

~S~


----------



## MoonPie

Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?

Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because the priest where I grew up was Polish so I didn't even insult Polish people on the Russia forum for a long time.
> 
> Lies!
> 
> Well I didn't convert to Judaism and I couldn't say "I didn't convert to Orthodox" because Limpy would misunderstand and think I mean Orthodox Jewish! Which I didn't convert to either lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
Click to expand...

Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before! 

So?!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me, which one did he compare to Abraham Lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the names! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he was the one he compared to Lincoln?
Click to expand...

Slobodan Milošević - Wikipedia

It could not have been one of the other two lol. Plus I remember he died at the Hague.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
Click to expand...

One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polaks and Ukrainians were holding up Swastika flags at Euro 2012. Russians would never do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they're not!
Click to expand...

But they are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Poland. Never Poland.
> 
> Post Brexit I see a much more independent EU with not so much US influence. I see western Europe growing closer to Russia and eastern Europe having fits over it  It's possible that if the EU creates its own army and get out of NATO, the only NATO countries left will be in eastern Europe. They will be a huge target for Russia then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
Click to expand...

I don't know, ask a French person! 
The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia  
Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was trolling you. Remember he also posted pictures of Pashtun "beauties" to troll Chippy? They were women in burkas.
> *
> Haha I remember that
> 
> *Uther called Jews "blood sucking leeches" before you arrived.
> *
> I remember that too. In fact, I think it was LFOD who didn't really care for that. LFOD was always protective of Abe too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
Click to expand...

Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't.
> 
> They reacted because you were so far over the top, so they started posting pro Jewish things to wind you up!
> 
> I never really thought he was Russian.
> 
> Who was that?
> 
> I know who they are better than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I never really thought he was Russian.*
> 
> Hahaha! So you admit it?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I called him a dumb SLOvak was because I thought he was Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first got there, everyone thought he was Russian. Well except for the Russians and Russia supporters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because he was pro Russian then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> I purposefully didn't attack Russians, Slovaks, or Serbs, because I wanted to prove they were Kosher.
> Case & Point proven to the T.
> 
> Why would they hate me so much, and react to me so much, if they weren't Kosher?
> LOL
> Come on now.
> 
> PS.
> I'm really am pro-Serb & pro-Slovak.
> 
> But, I'm not pro-Russia, I just did that to prove a point.
Click to expand...

I know you're banned and all but according to you, everyone in the world is anti semitic except Jews! That's what you expect. If an non Jewish person is offended by your attacks  it's "OMG you must be a Jew!" That's simply not true. We don't have to be Jewish to be offended and we don't have to be Jewish to see you're obsessed with Jews. That isn't healthy!


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
Click to expand...


*Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*

You're in denial


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL Slovaks on the forum, were all against Pesky, and said he wasn't from Slovakia.
> 
> RealMagyar was from Slovakia, hated Slovaks, and said Pesky wasn't from Slovakia, either.
> 
> Annie said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, because Slovaks are the most neutral Slavic people towards other Slavic people, and said the same about Uther being a Serb, that he wasn't a Serb because Serbs don't hate Poles, and Ukrainians so much.
> 
> You & Abe have always been severely delusional.
> 
> You both seem to have Kosher heritages, which explains why you go out on a limb to attack obvious Kosher people, as Slavs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
Click to expand...

WTH? "seems convinced" lol. 
He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.



He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't prove you didn't post on the Poland forum after less than 2 years!
> 
> The questions were "You think I used to be Jewish? Are you Limpy's sister?" I didn't ask you anything about your religion!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
Click to expand...


It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!

So it means you should be able to do it!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the names! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he was the one he compared to Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobodan Milošević - Wikipedia
> 
> It could not have been one of the other two lol. Plus I remember he died at the Hague.
Click to expand...


So you don't remember which one it was?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
Click to expand...


OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument? 
I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do that on their nazi parades in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Ukrainians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they're not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they are!
Click to expand...


No they're not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're overestimating the UK's influence in the EU.  Don't get excited about Brexit, those Russian sanctions will be in place for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
Click to expand...


I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.  
Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
Click to expand...


He can't reply.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he used to troll them on other forums.
> 
> RealMagyar considered Slovakia to be part of Hungary, so naturally they were enemies.
> 
> Some people said Annie had Estonian ethnicity,  so how would she know? Uther didn't hate Ukrainians.
> 
> I'm so "kosher" I don't even know where my local synagogue is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTH? "seems convinced" lol.
> He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!
Click to expand...


OK, you're fully convinced.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe LFOD is a Jew? One of the few posters Limpy never accused of being a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
Click to expand...


Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
Click to expand...

I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
Click to expand...

I do remember it right, you're the one who is remembering it wrong.

You should be able to do it too!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up. Milosevic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the names! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he was the one he compared to Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobodan Milošević - Wikipedia
> 
> It could not have been one of the other two lol. Plus I remember he died at the Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't remember which one it was?
Click to expand...

OMG it was Milosevic!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Ukraine, TD deleted some of my comments! Then the mods didn't tell me why for 2 or 3 days! I'm super pissed off at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
Click to expand...

It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up. 
Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK will be of _much _less use to the US post Brexit
> 
> Not forever! I'm sure Washington has a lot of influence over EU sanctions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
Click to expand...

Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh! 
Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't as anti-Polish as the West.
> 
> That's a manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
Click to expand...

I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! You troll me in private though and insist Pesky wasn't a Slovak, Annie wasn't Estonian, and uther hated Ukrainians! I'm keeping a link to this post!
> 
> Troll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTH? "seems convinced" lol.
> He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're fully convinced.
Click to expand...

It isn't a matter of being convinced though, it's a matter of fact. He didn't argue me into believing he was really a Slovak = 'convinced'. We had to exchange real names and addresses.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that's very funny. The one actual Jew on Topix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
Click to expand...

Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
Click to expand...


You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him


----------



## Trizub

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even insult Poles for probably 2 years! I didn't troll the Poland forum until LFOD went over there.
> 
> What? Ok, I don't think you're Jewish now!  No I'm not Limpy's sister! And I don't remember you asking that question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
Click to expand...


It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!

I already did it!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find that out?
> 
> 
> 
> I googled the names! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know he was the one he compared to Lincoln?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobodan Milošević - Wikipedia
> 
> It could not have been one of the other two lol. Plus I remember he died at the Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't remember which one it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG it was Milosevic!
Click to expand...


OK!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were the comments?
> 
> 
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
Click to expand...


I didn't say it wasn't!
It is? 
They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.  
Maybe someone else reported it?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is the US so desperate to do a deal? They said the UK is at the front of the queue for a deal!
> 
> Maybe once Putin's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
Click to expand...


France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah. I can give you a link to a Russian site where Russian patriots (at least they consider themselves as such) discuss Poland. You will with pleasure embrace their love.
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
Click to expand...


OK.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pesky is Slovak now after what you told me.
> I said "some people" said she had Estonian ethnicity. I don't know if she did or not.
> I also now accept Uther wasn't anti Ukrainian after what you told me, but he didn't like Western Ukrainians!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTH? "seems convinced" lol.
> He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're fully convinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a matter of being convinced though, it's a matter of fact. He didn't argue me into believing he was really a Slovak = 'convinced'. We had to exchange real names and addresses.
Click to expand...


OK you think and know he's a Slovak! Happy!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the other 2, Abe and Limpy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
Click to expand...


Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!  
You're definitely not Ukrainian.   

Russian Jews, I might have known.


----------



## Trizub

Limpy if you're reading this and are looking for another forum, this is our forum on reddit.

Russia and Ukraine Forum

There are lots of other forums on reddit including a Poland forum.

The Polish reddit


----------



## theHawk

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia



Too bad they got stuck with a Muslim ass licker like you.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
Click to expand...

He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did! That's one of the biggest lies you've ever told!
> 
> You don't need to remember it, just scroll up!
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
Click to expand...


Is!! Not!! No you don't!

Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was arguing with at least one Ukrainian, very anti Russian, and some other guy who claimed he was "anti communist" (I mean really _extreme _too) We were arguing about lend lease. I can't believe they removed my comments! Not all of them but still! I am so angry!! WTF?!    One of the other two (probably both) must have reported me. I didn't get banned or anything, no warning, etc. but still! That was messed up.
> Then the other guy (extremist) PM"d me a reply to my comment and told me it had been removed, etc. I ended up giving him that link to the FBI to report me for being a Russian agent! LOL! Idiot kept trolling me and asked how long I'd been speaking English, that fuckwad. He wasn't American in the first place! So now I'm really really mad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
Click to expand...

Ok!
Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'. 
You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean? Being "front of the queue"? Is there anyone else in the queue? lol What are the  details?
> Nah, the Brits have had a problem with Russia since probably the Crimean War, if not before then. Russian Tsar, Soviet Union, now Putin. They will always hate Russia no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
Click to expand...

They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'? 
So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are always screaming about Russia though.
> 
> Every Pole insists Russia aka the Soviet Union forced communism on them even though 39% were communists from the beginning (1947). You probably cannot find one single Pole today who will admit they were an actual communist. They all lie and insist they joined the communist party "only for the benefits". Same with just about any other former SU country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK.
Click to expand...

You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Everybody from Slovakia said Pesky wasn't a Slovak, including the forum Slovaks, and even RealMagyar who's from Slovakia.
> 
> Take a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTH? "seems convinced" lol.
> He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're fully convinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a matter of being convinced though, it's a matter of fact. He didn't argue me into believing he was really a Slovak = 'convinced'. We had to exchange real names and addresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK you think and know he's a Slovak! Happy!
Click to expand...

No I'm not happy! I don't think he is, I know he is!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I forgot about Limpy
> Abe was even less Jewish than me! And probably less Polish too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
Click to expand...

OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's? 

Just one! So?!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
Click to expand...


I don't think it's because of anything he said on this thread. You knew he'd probably get banned eventually.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. I remember because of the priest. I even talked about it on Topix.
> 
> Why would I do that?! You never scroll up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
Click to expand...


Isn't! Is! Yes I do!

Scroll up!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Ukrainian or someone you thought was Ukrainian?   Why would they remove comments about land lease? You must have said something they didn't like. I've already reported you to the FBI for that.    I can see that! Why haven't reported him?
> 
> 
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
Click to expand...


I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
I am not a Chinese spy!
In your opinion.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK 'first in line' for US trade deal, says Bolton
> 
> France was in the Crimean war also, on the British side? Why doesn't Macron have a problem with the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
Click to expand...


France is never going to vote against Germany!
The Crimean war which the Brits won?  
Ever since Russia has been a threat!
That is not what I meant!
I don't think they have yet.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2.5% of Poland was Communist in 1928.
> Quite more than half of those Commies, were Kosher, Ukrainian, and Belarussian.
> 
> I believe in that period only something like 1/3rd of Poland's Commies were even Polish.
> 
> Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
Click to expand...


I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra has had personal contact with him. She seems convinced he's a Slovak.
> 
> 
> 
> WTH? "seems convinced" lol.
> He _is _a Slovak in Slovakia with a Slovakian name lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're fully convinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't a matter of being convinced though, it's a matter of fact. He didn't argue me into believing he was really a Slovak = 'convinced'. We had to exchange real names and addresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK you think and know he's a Slovak! Happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not happy! I don't think he is, I know he is!
Click to expand...


OK.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't! You've never mentioned anything about being Polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
Click to expand...


So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...  
Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got Limpy banned?!  Aka SobieskiSavedEurope?
> 
> Limpy if you can read this, it wasn't me or Trizub. Check your messages/conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's because of anything he said on this thread. You knew he'd probably get banned eventually.
Click to expand...

I have no idea. It seems weird though. I did?!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Your memory isn't that good! That proves nothing!
> 
> It's much easier to scroll up on here!
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
Click to expand...

Wrong, wrong wrong!
No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did! I said that's likely where the Ashkenazi genes came from! I even showed you a map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
Click to expand...

No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even! 
No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of them had a "UKR" flair next to his name  I have no idea but the argument was pretty intense! They = the guys I was arguing with, not the mods. The mods have always been supportive of Russia.... until now. Now I'm very mad!!! I'm glad someone did! It will be super humiliating for you when they ignore your complaint and you see I'm still posting online ) I didn't even look to see if their posts were removed. And you know what? I DON'T CARE. They removed MY posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
Click to expand...

I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever. 
Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around! 
LOL no, they were losing


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, ask a French person!
> The French don't seem all that anti Russian to me even though they got their asses kicked by Russia
> Maybe the French are more able to put the past behind them? Maybe the French don't see Russia as this huge rival they must confront or a threat they must contain? And this is where I really do not like British influence over our foreign policy. The US needs _its own_ Russia policy, not one influenced by the opinion of (in your words) 'British retards'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
Click to expand...

Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin? 

Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea. 
How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?

LOL yes it is what you meant  
According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit. 

I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Probably like 1% of Poland's Polish population was Communist, I don't think that's ever changed*
> 
> You're in denial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
Click to expand...

Stop repeating me you parrot!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lasted over 2 years on here before he was banned. That must be a record for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I feel guilty even though it isn't our fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't. Someone must have reported him or the mods decided to ban him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's been on here over 2 years and was getting along fine until we got here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's because of anything he said on this thread. You knew he'd probably get banned eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea. It seems weird though. I did?!
Click to expand...


It is weird. He's been banned from every other forum he's been on. He did last a long time on here though.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Yes it is, I remember it and I've talked about it before!
> 
> So?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, wrong wrong!
> No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!
Click to expand...


Right, right, right!

Because I scrolled up last time! It's your turn.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi genes aren't Polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
Click to expand...


You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.  
I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. How can an argument about land lease be intense? I understand that! Why were you bringing Russia into a land lease argument?
> I got a reply, they said they're investigating you.   If their posts were removed also that means the mods probably removed them and you weren't reported.
> 
> 
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
Click to expand...


I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.   
If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said why doesn't Macron have a problem with Russians? He would have dropped sanctions already if he could! Not at Crimea.
> Maybe the French are stupid! How is Britain influencing America's Russian policy? America doesn't give 2 hoots what Britain thinks about Russia! I'll bet that reminded you of hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
Click to expand...


France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
Yes, just like any other fascist.   

I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.

No it's not.

America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!

Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
Click to expand...


When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is! No it's not! Maybe you have, but you didn't remember it right!
> 
> So it means you should be able to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, wrong wrong!
> No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, right, right!
> 
> Because I scrolled up last time! It's your turn.
Click to expand...

I just scrolled up right now! Your turn!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh! There were a lot of Ashkenazi in Poland and they mixed with the locals! Duh! The only other option is Ukrainian since the area included Galicia! I am not Ukrainian!
> Anyway that 4th or 5th cousin who wrote to me had a lot of ancestors from Ukraine and Belarus. One of my distant cousins is a Russian Jew lol! Again, I don't have any Jewish cousins closer than 3rd but I suspect that's the Sephardic side and they all show up on one chromosome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
Click to expand...

Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test 
Not your end of Ukraine though!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was intense though. Go over there and click on my name, some of the comments still appear. Huh? Lend lease is _always _about Russia and I'm not the one who brought it up.
> Haha I really doubt that. More likely they're investigating you! I don't know but usually stuff has to be reported. They get thousands of complaints over there every day so they're probably too busy to read threads themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
Click to expand...

Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though. 
I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries 
I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why he can't then. I meant Napoleon duh!
> Nope, the French aren't nearly as dumb as the Brits   Are you kidding? I see it all the time. OMG you are so clueless! What reminded me of hmmmm? Why are you bringing him into this argument?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
Click to expand...

OMG you are naive! 
What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.

They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time. 

It is.

Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'. 

I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that! I was hoping he'd be able to read at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
Click to expand...

I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!
> 
> I already did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, wrong wrong!
> No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, right, right!
> 
> Because I scrolled up last time! It's your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just scrolled up right now! Your turn!
Click to expand...


I meant scroll up.this post not the thread!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkenazis aren't Polish, it doesn't matter if they mixed with them, you dumb Polak!
> You're definitely not Ukrainian.
> 
> Russian Jews, I might have known.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
Click to expand...


You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.   
I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.  

Yes it was. 

West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it wasn't!
> It is?
> They're not investigating me, I'm on their side.
> Maybe someone else reported it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
Click to expand...


Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is in the EU and individual countries can't make or withdraw EU sanctions! How many wars do you think the UK has had with Russia?
> They're dumber!    You mean like America trying to force the UK not to hand that ship back to Iran? Me saying America doesn't give 2 hoots. hmmm used to say someone doesn't give 2 hoots all the time, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
Click to expand...


No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!

How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!

It isn't!

The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!

On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
Click to expand...


I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is!! Not!! No you don't!
> 
> Well then do it again and tell me what it was we were arguing about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, wrong wrong!
> No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, right, right!
> 
> Because I scrolled up last time! It's your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just scrolled up right now! Your turn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant scroll up.this post not the thread!
Click to expand...

I clicked at the bottom and it doesn't show the whole thing. It ends at where you said:

It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!​
I already did it!​
Well I just did it too and it still doesn't say what we were arguing about! We should have a new rule. If you can't remember why you were arguing with me, you automatically lose!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the Jews mixed with the locals everywhere they went lol. I'm not dumb! My Jewish dna  outweighs any dumb Polak dna!
> Neither are you. The region you're from never belonged to Ukraine until... when? The 1930's or 40's?
> 
> Just one! So?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
I don't see any mention of that 

What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!
> Who ever argues about our lend lease agreement with the British? Hardly anyone even knows about it or they conveniently 'forget'. Lend lease is always an argument about the Soviet Union and how they wouldn't have won without us. But no one ever says the British would have lost without us. No one throws it in their faces. Americans don't tell the Brits 'WE won the war and you only hung on because of us'.
> You're an admitted Chinese spy so yes they are investigating you.
> I doubt it. I was fighting 2 guys by myself and they were losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
Click to expand...

We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!



Um, no I wasn't.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They vote and the vote has to be unanimous. If even one EU country votes against those sanctions, they're gone. You know this so why are you arguing about it? I have no idea but apparently it only took the one to scare the piss out of the Brits. Tell me, how long has the UK been insisting Russia is a threat? To their precious Empire, to the UK, to all of western Europe and 'the free world'?
> So you admit you think the Brits are dumb if you think the French are 'dumber'?   Did the Brits release that ship or not? Even though we told them not to? LOL oh yeah, I did forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
Click to expand...


You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol. 
Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!

Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!

Is!

Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong. 

Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said that twice now! That's all you ever need to say  to my posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
Click to expand...

You do. I do not.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't! Is! Yes I do!
> 
> Scroll up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, wrong wrong!
> No, you scroll up! Why do I always have to do the scrolling?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, right, right!
> 
> Because I scrolled up last time! It's your turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just scrolled up right now! Your turn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant scroll up.this post not the thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked at the bottom and it doesn't show the whole thing. It ends at where you said:
> 
> It is not! Yes it is! I remember it better than you!​
> I already did it!​
> Well I just did it too and it still doesn't say what we were arguing about! We should have a new rule. If you can't remember why you were arguing with me, you automatically lose!
Click to expand...


You have to click on every name to make it all appear!

I can remember what we were arguing about, it's you that can't remember, so it's you that automatically loses using your rules.  

You also owe me $5, that's my rule.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you only mentioned Ashkenazi genes, but if you insist you have dumb Polak genes...
> Yes it was! It was always Ukrainian territory occupied by others!
> 
> 
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
Click to expand...


I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.   
I'm certain he kept quiet about it.   

60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know! They do in the In UK! Yes they do!
> I am not a Chinese spy!
> In your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
Click to expand...


That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> France is never going to vote against Germany!
> The Crimean war which the Brits won?
> Ever since Russia has been a threat!
> That is not what I meant!
> I don't think they have yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
Click to expand...


I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
Yes and that's what everyone else says also.  

No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!

Isn't!

So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!  
Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.

I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was all I needed to say, but when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do. I do not.
Click to expand...


I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.


----------



## EduardBernstein

The only thing Poland will ever be famous for is housing Polish death camps like Auschwitz.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> The only thing Poland will ever be famous for is housing Polish death camps like Auschwitz.



Hi Limpy.


----------



## August West

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Surrendered to the germans in a record 20 minutes
Click to expand...

If only they had a big ocean to keep them safe as we do.


----------



## MoonPie

No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it! 

If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff! 

I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mentioned Sephardic too! You probably have more dumb Polak genes than I do! More than Limpy even!
> No it was not! Even a simply wiki check will show that. In its entire history up until the 40's?! LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
Click to expand...

No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are! 
When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it! 
I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it 

How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do - no one! They always take away the Soviet contribution to the war and act like the Soviets hardly did anything, oh except stand there and get shot. In the UK and no where else then! Who does, the Brits? Americans do not. Not ever.
> Why are you denying it to me?! You should be denying it to the Feds or MI6 when they come around!
> LOL no, they were losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
Click to expand...

Me? No I don't. 
That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never! What's going on in Italy right now? Doesn't Salvini support Russia/Putin?
> 
> Does their hate for Russians go back further than that? The Brits may have won but the Russians kept Crimea.
> How has it been a 'threat'? To the British Empire? They were afraid Russia would take over places the Brits intended to invade and colonize themselves? Because the British Empire wasn't already big enough?
> 
> LOL yes it is what you meant
> According to the Guardian, it was released 2 days ago. So who's calling the shots? Not the US! That happens far more often than anyone wants to admit.
> 
> I read an article about Facebook mods and how they get counseling from all the crap they have to see (and remove) OMG they do not know the meaning of hate speech! I have PTSD from Topix! They're only reading what others say to each other. I had one guy threaten me and posted a real beheading video with "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" To ME. The facebook mods need stop whining and STFU. Totally different when it's posted TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
Click to expand...

You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?! 
I don't care what everyone else thinks. 

Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved. 

Is!

Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers! 

LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before. 

Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop repeating me you parrot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do. I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.
Click to expand...

You do and I admit nothing!!


----------



## EduardBernstein

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
Click to expand...

Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember



You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says! 

I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!  

Send it now!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't mention Polaks! No I don't! Limpy's only 50% Polak, 100% Jewish though.
> I said Ukrainian territory and Ukraine was independent for a short time after WWI!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
Click to expand...


Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.  
Me neither.  

So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Yanks were always bragging about how they won the war! They don't give Brits any credit either! I don't know! Yes! OK!
> It's you who should be worried about that not me, especially when they find out who you're spying for.
> If you were speaking in favour of Russia, you were losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
Click to expand...


I was talking about America!
It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> France and Germany rule the EU, they're never going to disagree.
> Yes, just like any other fascist.
> 
> I don't sense that Brits have a massive hate for Russia, but a lot of them think Putin's a dictator.  I don't know if it goes back further. It probably started after WWII.
> I was talking about the nuclear threat and some parts of the Empire were under threat of that also.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> America was trying to force the UK to do something it didn't want to and it's been threatening the UK it won't get a deal with America, if it doesn't do other things it wants, so definitely America! Give an example!
> 
> Some of the things I see people complaining about on other forums is nothing compared to what was said on Topix. There are a lot of ultra sensitive people! Who sent you that? I wouldn't have played a video if someone sent me one. Did you report them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
Click to expand...


Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!

Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!

Isn't!

Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!

No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!

I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you say that! Even if you did say it, it's true about you and I don't make my replies 5 times longer than yours!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do. I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and I admit nothing!!
Click to expand...


I don't and you've already admitted it!


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
Click to expand...

Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
Click to expand...


There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
Click to expand...

  Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
Click to expand...

Don't pick on me when you don't remember either! 

You're parroting me again! It won't work! 

Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want me to talk about Polaks? Are you racist against Polaks or something?  Yeah we saw  his dna test
> Not your end of Ukraine though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
Click to expand...

No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?! 
Sometimes I think he's lying to people 

Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners! 
I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we give the Brits some credit but no one gives the SU any. All credit gets taken away and _everything _they did was "thanks to the US" and lend lease. No one throws lend lease into Brits faces though.
> I don't spy for anyone and you've admitted to spying for at least 3 countries
> I was fighting with 2 of them so obviously the first one was losing when the other one jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
Click to expand...

Well obviously I'm not like most Americans! 
No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are naive!
> What are you talking about?? Are you saying the Brits were fascist?  I was talking about rivalry between the British and Russian empires and questioning why the Brits felt they had a "right" to invade everywhere and block Russia.
> 
> They do and Putin is just an excuse. The only time anyone ever approved of Russia was in the 90's when all power and money was handed over to oligarch control. No one bitched about oligarch theft or control under Yeltsin. It was a "democracy" back then. No, a lot farther back than WW2 or even the Russian revolution. I read about it and comments made at the time.
> 
> It is.
> 
> Oh ok they badly want a deal with the US so they go and release the tanker despite our threats? Um yeah, it sounds like the US is really a 'dictatorship'.
> 
> I know, it's so PC everywhere else. I think a lot of them are kids. It was a Bosnian or something over on the Serbia forum. I didn't know what it was! He said "this is what I'm going to do to you when I find you" so I watched it lol. Yes and of course all the moderators did was remove it. No ban, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
Click to expand...

Define a long time please.
I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist! 

LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics. 


Is!!

Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right! 

No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.

American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations. 

I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that in PMs and you know it! Whenever you complain about my lengthy replies! So?! 'when you get so much wrong, it means I have to write much longer replies!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do. I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and I admit nothing!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and you've already admitted it!
Click to expand...

You do and you're lying!


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
Click to expand...

OMG now he's going to claim The Nation is Kremlin controlled lol


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
Click to expand...

You mean Poland and Ukraine


----------



## ESay

EduardBernstein said:


> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.


You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
Click to expand...




EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
Click to expand...




EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
Click to expand...


Russia is far better at being nazi.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
Click to expand...


I do remember.  

No I'm not!

Thanks.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you're Polak, you wanted to talk about them! Polak isn't a race.
> I don't think he told anyone on here what his other nationality is.
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> West Ukrainian People's Republic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
Click to expand...


We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!

You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.   
Limpy lie?  

How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much credit! That's because the US and UK are still allies!
> Yes you did and do! I haven't admitted to spying for anyone!
> Once again if you were arguing in favour of Russia you were losing all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
Click to expand...


I've noticed.   
Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you are! Everyone in the EU knows  that Germany and France work together, if either of them collapses, so does the EU!
> What are you talking about? I was talking about Salvini! Same paragraph, I didn't start talking about the UK and Russia until the next paragraph!
> 
> How do you know? You don't live here! Really? You don't know that either! Compared with the Soviet Union it was democracy! If you knew that why were you asking me?!
> 
> It isn't!
> 
> The US wants a deal badly also, that's why it's making threats! The UK has made the right descision with that ship, Trump is wrong trying to create problems with Iran, the last thing that's needed is more problems in that region! No one wants the US controlling the UK after it leaves the EU!
> 
> On any other forum he would have been banned. What did you say about Bosnia to make him do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
Click to expand...


Decades.
You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.   

Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!

Isn't!

Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!

Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.

Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!

Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia


I survived the Warsaw ghetto. Here are the lessons I’d like to pass on | Stanisław Aronson

The truth is that, as a Pole and as a Jew, as a soldier and as a refugee, I experienced a wide spectrum of behaviour at the hands of Poles – from those who sheltered me at risk to their own lives, to those who sought to take advantage of my vulnerability, and all possible shades of concern and indifference in between.

And although the Third Reich destroyed my world, it was a German woman who saved my life by introducing me to the men who would recruit me into the Polish underground. No nation has a monopoly on virtue – something that many people, including many of my fellow Israeli citizens, still struggle to understand.

Third, do not underestimate the destructive power of lies. When the war broke out in 1939, my family fled east and settled for a couple of years in Soviet-occupied Lwów (now Lviv in western Ukraine). The city was full of refugees, and rumours were swirling about mass deportations to gulags in Siberia and Kazakhstan. To calm the situation, a Soviet official gave a speech declaring that the rumours were false – nowadays they would be called “fake news” – and that anyone spreading them would be arrested. Two days later, the deportations to the gulags began, with thousands sent to their deaths.


I survived the Warsaw ghetto. Here are the lessons I’d like to pass on | Stanisław Aronson


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember.    You just like talking a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> You do. I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and I admit nothing!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and you've already admitted it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and you're lying!
Click to expand...


I don't and I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG now he's going to claim The Nation is Kremlin controlled lol
Click to expand...


It obviously is.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
Click to expand...


No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
Click to expand...

It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.


----------



## EduardBernstein

ESay said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
Click to expand...

The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.


----------



## ESay

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
Click to expand...

What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself. 

About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
Click to expand...


That's so funny, because it's so inaccurate.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
Click to expand...


Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.

The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans

https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html

Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/

Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1


----------



## EduardBernstein

ESay said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
Historical maps around Ukraine


----------



## EduardBernstein

T


Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
Click to expand...

There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.


----------



## ESay

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
Click to expand...

If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.


----------



## EduardBernstein

ESay said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
Click to expand...

Like this map?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
Click to expand...


None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this map?
Click to expand...


Did you make that yourself? The Jewish state needs pushing North West to cover Poland.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
Click to expand...

Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you make that yourself? The Jewish state needs pushing North West to cover Poland.
Click to expand...

Khazar maps are all over.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
Click to expand...


They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you make that yourself? The Jewish state needs pushing North West to cover Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khazar maps are all over.
Click to expand...


It's Jewish propaganda to suggest it was a Jewish state when many religions were practiced there.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
Click to expand...

Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you make that yourself? The Jewish state needs pushing North West to cover Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khazar maps are all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Jewish propaganda to suggest it was a Jewish state when many religions were practiced there.
Click to expand...

Khazars became heavily Jewish in its later years.  Not all Khazars were even Turkish Jews. Some Khazar Jews were also Hebrews. This is long before Ukraine had existed.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
Click to expand...

Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf? 
Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Then tell me!

Yes you are!

You're welcome


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said YOU were a Polak and probably have more Polak genes than Abe and Limpy combined! That's all I want to talk about!  It's still racism when you talk about my Polish genes!
> I don't see any mention of that
> 
> What nonsense are you posting here? Only 60% Ukrainian! LOL. Your ancestors were the Polaks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
Click to expand...


You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!

I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks. 

I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!

That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*

They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!


----------



## ESay

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a nonsense. Dude, read something about Slavic tribes which formed contemporary East Slavic nations, where first Rus states were formed, what religion they had, genetic studies and get back here. You are just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> About Khazars and their Judaism there are various versions. But if you think that it is your land then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows the region of Ukraine between 1400 - 2000. It shows Ukraine was half Poland, half Mongol. Later Russia took it over.
> Historical maps around Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this map?
Click to expand...

As I said above, there are various versions about Khazar's Judaism. The most likely one is that Judaism was accepted only by a part of Khazar's elite. Moreover, the Khazars were Turkic people and had nothing to do with the Jews ethnically which are Semits. 

And again. If you think it is your land, then no problem. When are you going to settle in Ukraine?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're allies so we give them not much credit?? LOL
> I did what? I fight for America! I don't spy on anyone but you! I'm watching you! I've been watching you ever since you admitted to being a Chinese spy!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no I wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
Click to expand...

Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! No one is talking about collapse, we're talking about sanctions lol.
> Oh ok so you think Salvini is a fascist?!
> 
> Are you saying you're an expert on British attitudes towards Russia? I'm not talking about the people anyway, I'm talking about the government and the government has always been anti Russia! That is not a democracy, that's the road to fascism. We bitch about the oligarchs _now _but who helped set that up and approved everything Yeltsin was doing? The USA. I was asking for your opinion! Nevermind!
> 
> Is!
> 
> Why do we need a deal? "Trump is wrong to..." Why is it up to the Brits to decide what is right or wrong? Why are they calling the shots with Iran? What does their opinion about 'what's needed in the region' count for anything? Are they in charge of the middle east or something? Oh I'm sure the UK will carry on as it has, deciding what should and should not be done in all areas all over the world! The UK should have been nuked long ago! The world would be a much better place without their _deciding _what's right and wrong.
> 
> Yeah but it was Topix, so.... Why are you victim blaming?! I didn't say I'd chop his head off! I was only supporting Serbs and that pissed off a lot of people. Serbs _on their own forum_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
Click to expand...


LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8 
I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL 

He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL

IS!!

That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!

I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site 

No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine? 

I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do. I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. You do, which anyone who reads your posts can see and which you admitted in PM's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and I admit nothing!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and you've already admitted it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do and you're lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and I'm not!
Click to expand...


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
Click to expand...

No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just a fool. When the population of ancient Rus became Christian there were neither Ukrainians nor Russians nor Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Polish empire had taken over Ukraine. After Russian eastern Christians took over Ukraine those Polaks became eastern Christians. The real inhabitants of Ukraine are Turks like Khazars.  Khazars became Jews. So we have more rights to Ukraine than you do. Jewish Khazars were in Ukraine before you were.
Click to expand...

Turks were invaders though, same as everyone else. 
Everyone but Russians when they took over from the Khanate.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
Click to expand...

Whataboutism!!


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
Click to expand...

I don't think they're commies


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
Click to expand...


Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
Click to expand...


They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.

I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
Click to expand...


They're not communists, there are a lot of neo nazis fighting on the Russian side.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to learn a history of East Slavic nations, you should move the time marks a little bit back. To say 9 century.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you make that yourself? The Jewish state needs pushing North West to cover Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khazar maps are all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Jewish propaganda to suggest it was a Jewish state when many religions were practiced there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Khazars became heavily Jewish in its later years.  Not all Khazars were even Turkish Jews. Some Khazar Jews were also Hebrews. This is long before Ukraine had existed.
Click to expand...


They were converted Jews, not Jewish by ethnicity.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
Click to expand...


No, if you want to know scroll up.  

No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Polak and they're both 50% Polaks, so you're wrong again as usual.   All you want to talk about is Polaks?
> Says someone who calls them dumb Polaks.
> I'm certain he kept quiet about it.
> 
> 60% is the majority and that was an independent West Ukrainian state which if you read that article you will see it joined with the Independent Ukrainian People's Republic, so all of Ukraine was joined for a short time, until the dumb Polaks invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
Click to expand...


No I didn't! That's a cover.    

There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!

Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!

I think we know the answer to that.    

No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> 
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you like to take most of the credit for yourself!
> So you admit you're spying on me?! On behalf of your spy agency!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
Click to expand...


No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!

Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not! You were claiming France might disagree with Germany!
> Yes and that's what everyone else says also.
> 
> No, but I think living here means I know more about it than you. Some of the Labour governments have been pro Russia, or pro Soviet I should say. Are you saying the UK is fascist? Russians! Which I gave, but which you said you already know!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> So that you can interfere in things and so that you would have the UK under your thumb. It would become the de facto 51st state! You agree with Trump's Iran policy which is a threat to peace in that region? How many wars have been started by America? The UK should be nuked, that's your answer to everything  isn't it? I know you're desperate to win an argument against me, but that's going too far!
> Did you see what Trump said about the reason for Russia being banned from G8? He said it was because "Putin outsmarted Obama in Crimea". That shows 2 things, first that he's an idiot.   Second that he supports Putin's actions in Ukraine.
> 
> I wasn't victim blaming, you think I support what that Bosnian idiot did? I never thought you said something like that. Strahd said he thought you were a bit hard on Croats and other anti Serbs.
> 
> 
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
Click to expand...


That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.  
He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.

Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.

ISN'T!

I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.  

Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.

We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!

How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
Click to expand...


You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism!!
Click to expand...


The truth.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
Click to expand...


We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.


----------



## EduardBernstein

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
Click to expand...

The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
Click to expand...


There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
Click to expand...


The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
Click to expand...

Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
Click to expand...

 Ukraine apparently loves David Duke. David Duke Offers ‘Antisemitism 101’ at a Ukrainian University


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not communists, there are a lot of neo nazis fighting on the Russian side.
Click to expand...

Putin has been good for Jews.Putin Speaks Against Holocaust Denial and Anti-Semitism


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine apparently loves David Duke. David Duke Offers ‘Antisemitism 101’ at a Ukrainian University
Click to expand...


That's only a minority, most Ukrainians don't support him.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not communists, there are a lot of neo nazis fighting on the Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has been good for Jews.Putin Speaks Against Holocaust Denial and Anti-Semitism
Click to expand...


So that's why so many of them have left Russia.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
Click to expand...

Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not communists, there are a lot of neo nazis fighting on the Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has been good for Jews.Putin Speaks Against Holocaust Denial and Anti-Semitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's why so many of them have left Russia.
Click to expand...

Sometimes, sometimes not.
The Russian immigrants who left Israel and are making it back in Moscow


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
Click to expand...


Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> Donbass war is mostly pro Russia communists vs pro Ukraine Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not communists, there are a lot of neo nazis fighting on the Russian side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has been good for Jews.Putin Speaks Against Holocaust Denial and Anti-Semitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that's why so many of them have left Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, sometimes not.
> The Russian immigrants who left Israel and are making it back in Moscow
Click to expand...


More are leaving than coming back.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
Click to expand...

This guy created the first writing for Ukraine. 
Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
He was of this Polish house.
Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake nazi nations in Ukraine are "Donetsk People's Republic" and "Luhansk People's Republic".
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
You think he was a dumb Polak?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Kosovo? Kosovo is a Slavic name with Muslim Albanians. It does not get more fake than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
Click to expand...

That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
Click to expand...




EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a good example along with the 2 fake nations Russia created in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
Click to expand...


No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a fake nation. Russia created Ukraine to try and turn Polak Catholics into Russians. The result was eastern Christian but speaking largely a Polish language with some Russian words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?
Click to expand...

I grew up in the upper west side of Manhattan. My family came from Odessa.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is not a fake nation. That's completely false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the upper west side of Manhattan. My family came from Odessa.
Click to expand...


Odesa? Then why are you so anti Ukrainian?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy created the first writing for Ukraine.
> Ivan Kotliarevsky - Wikipedia
> He was of this Polish house.
> Ogończyk coat of arms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the upper west side of Manhattan. My family came from Odessa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odesa? Then why are you so anti Ukrainian?
Click to expand...

My family spoke Yiddish, and left because of the Odessa pogrom in 1905 perpetrated largely by Ukrainians.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the upper west side of Manhattan. My family came from Odessa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odesa? Then why are you so anti Ukrainian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family spoke Yiddish, and left because of the Odessa pogrom in 1905 perpetrated largely by Ukrainians.
Click to expand...


Do you still speak Yiddish at home?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
Click to expand...

You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not clicking on every name! I think you just have to click the bottom one and it all expands. Why should I re-read the whole thing?! I've already read it!
> 
> If you really did remember, you'd tell me! I'm calling your bluff!
> 
> I'll email you $5 as soon as you can prove you remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
Click to expand...

OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!



Yes you are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not 50% Polak, definitely not Abe. Abe started out posting as "Tony" LOL  Even ana admitted she was part Polak and I'm sure most west Ukrainians have some Polak genes  No I do not want to talk about Polaks, I just want to talk about what percentage of Polak you are!
> When have I ever called them dumb Polaks?! Prove it!
> I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to talk about it
> 
> How "independent" could it be if it only lasted 1 or 2 years? The southern US declared its 'independence' too and that lasted a lot longer but they don't go on about how they were 'independent' during the Civil War lol.
> The Polaks invaded?! How can that be when you already belonged to Polakia? Or was it the Austrians back then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
Click to expand...

It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up! 

There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL

I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar! 

Yep 

Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia! 
LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? No I don't.
> That isn't what I said! I said I'm watching you, not spying on you! Those are 2 completely different things! What spy agency?! You're the one who always goes on with the 3 letter agencies I've never heard of! Including the Chinese spy agency which no westerner should know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
Click to expand...

It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did! 
LOL


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! You're saying they'll agree forever on everything?!
> I don't care what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Are you calling Labor governments communists?! Some of them are fascists though! Oh no, not Russians. Not during the 90's and besides that we helped Yeltsin get re-elected. So yes his oligarch (fascist) government was western approved.
> 
> Is!
> 
> Haha that's why Obama was against Brexit. We need the UK in the EU so we can meddle via the UK  Who would become the de facto 51st state?? The UK?! LOL!  Huh? I didn't say I agreed with Trump on Iran. The subject was the US calling the shots everywhere and I'm saying that isn't possible when the UK defied us and released that tanker. How many wars _on behalf of western Europe_? Those nukes were built for a reason!! I'm not desperate to win against you, I'm desperate for Washington to set its own foreign policy instead of being British buttlickers!
> 
> LOL no I didn't see that but he's right. There was an article long before that talked about how Putin was playing chess while Obama was playing marbles  It's true though. We were trying to overthrow Yanu (again) and Ukraine lost Crimea as a result. You should be more careful where you get your advice. I've told you that before.
> 
> Yes! You're trying to say he posted that to me because of something I said but I didn't say anything! Strahd did but not uther. Uther had already spent time on that forum so he knew what was needed.  Strahd was way too mild mannered to handle that which is why that forum was such a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
Click to expand...

That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions? 
LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!

Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.

*IS!!
*
You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!

No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS) 

LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!

I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.

LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
Click to expand...

And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth.
Click to expand...

Yes, Eduard posted the truth


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> There are Nazis all over. The worst Nazis are in Poland, Palestine, Ukraine, Hungary, Iran, and the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
Click to expand...

Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though. 
There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians are just dumb Polaks who became eastern Christian because of Russia. The 2 biggest Nazi antisemitic countries today are Poland, and Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
Click to expand...

Yeah but that was years ago, I think even before we were on Topix. Not sure where D. Duke is now. Yes they did!


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
Click to expand...

The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
Click to expand...

He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> 
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first book published in Ukrainian, he didn't create Ukrainian writing.
> You think he was a dumb Polak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That dumb Polak created the Ukrainian writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Do you have Polish Jewish ethnicity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the upper west side of Manhattan. My family came from Odessa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odesa? Then why are you so anti Ukrainian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family spoke Yiddish, and left because of the Odessa pogrom in 1905 perpetrated largely by Ukrainians.
Click to expand...

Did they call you a schmuck a lot?


----------



## EduardBernstein

MoonPie said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
Click to expand...

Because western Ukraine has more Polak blood than the east. Polaks love killing Jews.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Polaks are all in Poland and you mean Poland and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
Click to expand...


No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to reread the whole thing, you just need to find the post showing what we were arguing about! Read it and forgotten what it says!
> 
> I don't need to tell you, you know I'm always right!
> 
> Send it now!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
Click to expand...


Because you don't know how to.  

That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!

No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe is 50% Polak! So? Is Cassandra your real name? Not the majority! Yes you do, that's why you're talking about them! 0%! You said you have dumb Polak genes! Scroll up.
> Me neither.
> 
> So, it was independent, it doesn't matter how long for! The South isn't a country!
> Poland wasn't a country for almost 150 years, it only got independence after WWI! The Polaks invaded and stole Western Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
Click to expand...


Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself! 


Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.   
It's you who should stop talking about them!


Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!

That's something we agree on.  

What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!  

Glad to see you know what you are.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about America!
> It's the same thing! No they're not! The one you work for at the Kremlin.    Name them!  So how do you know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
Click to expand...


It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!

Is this you?        .


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not forever, but for a long time!
> You don't think Salvini's a fascist?!
> 
> Some of them almost were. Boris?  With Russian help, it wouldn't have happened if they didn't want it!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Maybe, but not take over the UK! Yes, everyone's talking about it here. So you're saying the UK should always do what America wants?! 2! As a deterrent, only a war monger like you would want to use them! It was a joke! It's the other way round!
> 
> No he's not and he wants Russia back in G7/8! Where in RT or the New York Times?
> It's not true! Who tried to overthrow Yanukovich the first time? What advice!
> 
> I was just wondering what you posted to make him do that, I'm not defending him! I already said he's an idiot and I'll also say he's evil! Strahd supported all of the ex Yugoslav republics, he didn't want any conflict between them.
> 
> 
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
Click to expand...


I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.   

He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.  

It is for him! No I'm not

Is!

No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!

Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club. 

It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.  

Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.

Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more in Poland and Russia, the 2 most nazi nations in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
Click to expand...


When have I ever lied? It's the truth.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
Click to expand...


It's Eduard is it?


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because western Ukraine has more Polak blood than the east. Polaks love killing Jews.
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why western Ukraine sided with Hitler, because of their Nazi Polak genes?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
Click to expand...

The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pick on me when you don't remember either!
> 
> You're parroting me again! It won't work!
> 
> Ok here you go  https://preview.redd.it/8vdvynnvcu111.jpg?auto=webp&s=78bee890781fdba11ddd6eeee15df8120bc13da8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
Click to expand...

Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said! 

LOL I just did 

You are!!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are as bad as Russian neo nazis, with the possible exception of Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
Click to expand...


That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
Click to expand...


Ukraine is united, you doofus!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has too many Nazis.Neo-Nazis and the Far Right Are On the March in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is Nazi just like Ukraine. Russia is far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
Click to expand...


He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he is not He _claimed _he was 'half Polish half Jewish' but we never saw any dna test. Of course not, why would I use my real name??  Yes the majority are probably half Polak or more. You keep going on about them! You're as obsessed with Polaks as Limpy! Get a grip!   I said that? Are you sure? Why do you keep telling me to scroll up?! You scroll up! I'm done with scrolling up! You make me scroll up every other post! Is scrolling some kind of joke to you?!
> Sometimes I think he's lying to people
> 
> Yes it does make a difference! Yes and more importantly, no one claims it ever was, even southerners!
> I know, it's hardly a country too but it is a country right now so we have to recognize that. For now. Until they're invaded again and lose it all again. You'd think the dumbshits would give up but they're really stubborn. Oh now that is not true. Poland built those cities, I don't care how you spell them. The Polaks built the cities in the west and Russia built the cities in eastern and I think central Ukraine. So it really is a cobbled together 'country' which mostly belongs to other nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
Click to expand...

It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!  

That's true  You stop!  


I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!! 




You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
Click to expand...

A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously I'm not like most Americans!
> No it is not! You should know Mr I Spy triple agent! I don't work for the Kremlin and you're the one with access to the secret website and have the password! I said I've never heard of them so you name them! Tell everyone on here about the Chinese agency you work for like you told me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
Click to expand...


Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did! 

No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
Click to expand...

I'm skipping this one for now because I have to get ready for work in a minute.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Poland and Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
Click to expand...

LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Ukraine who has Right Sector, and Azov Battalion Nazis. It is Poland which blamed Jews for the Holocaust, and Poland which thinks that it doesn't owe us reparations for properties they took from the Jews as Nazi allies.  Russia doesn't have such forms of antisemitism. Putin has outlawed Nazism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
Click to expand...

Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
Click to expand...

Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
Click to expand...

No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Azov battalion are the worst Nazis. Poland has many Nazis, but they at least haven't been killing many people. That is until they snap like all Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
Click to expand...

Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Thank you Eduardo! I haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is far better at being nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
Click to expand...


They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
Click to expand...


You don't! I do remember!  

Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do! 

I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't seen anyone's dna test! We all know your real name is Kassandra (of the Kremlin).   Who are you calling a doofus?!
> 
> You claimed they were more Jewish! You mean you do! You're more obsessed with Polaks more than Limpy is obsessed with Jews! Yes you did say it.To prove that you said something and to prove that you can scroll! You can scroll can't you?  It's becoming one.
> Limpy lie?
> 
> How can they claim it's a country?! If you're talking about Poland I agree.   That's where you're wrong, you need to read your history of who built Western Ukrainian cities.    You also need to read your history of who built Eastern and Central Ukrainian cities.   That is a lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
Click to expand...


I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up! 

It is true.   No you stop!

You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!

All lies as usua from you!

You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed.
> Yes it is! I'm not even a single agent! Yes you do and why are you revealing your spy secrets on here?   Yes you have! Why do you keep making things up?
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
Click to expand...


Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!

No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Poland and Russia. You sound like Limpy.
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
Click to expand...


If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense and do you think that will stop them.
> 
> The rise of Russia’s neo-Nazi football hooligans
> 
> https://www.realcleardefense.com/20...military_training_to_us_neo-nazis_307443.html
> 
> Russian Neo-Nazis Publish 'Death List'
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-germany-for-inspiration-they-look-to-russia/
> 
> Russian Ultra-rightist Political Groups - Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
Click to expand...


Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
Click to expand...


It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
Click to expand...


You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
Click to expand...


You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!   
He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion. 
There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.   
"I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
Click to expand...

My name celebrates the great Jewish thinker.Eduard Bernstein - Wikipedia


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define a long time please.
> I know nothing about him so how should I know? According to you, anyone who supports Putin is a fascist!
> 
> LOL You think Boris Yeltsin was a commie?!  Russia was in crisis and they went along with whatever the US thought best. That's why Putin inherited the oligarchy system. He didn't create it. We started 'disapproving' of him when he started putting limits on the oligarchs and telling them they can't meddle in politics.
> 
> 
> Is!!
> 
> Huh? No one is talking about taking over the UK. Trump wants to buy Greenland, not the UK. Why the F would anyone want the UK?! Everyone there is talking about what? The fact that the Brits can openly thumb their noses at us and get away with it? We always do what you want! Oh bullshit, what about in the middle east? It is't deterring anything though and meanwhile more and more countries are becoming nuclear armed. No, I have it right!
> 
> No he doesn't, he already skipped one of those meetings. It's pointless because all they do is whine about Crimea. Putin prefers G20 meetings. Haha neither. I'll look for it if you insist.
> 
> American George Soros did! I can't believe he gets away with that shit. We had this conversation more than once. Ukraine, Georgia and the Baltics have been given some very bad advice, particularly when it comes to their relations with Russia. You do _*not *_have Russia by the balls whether it's a sea port or gas pipelines. For a bunch of people who swear up and down they are _experts _on Russians, you people clearly have no idea how Russia will react in those situations.
> 
> I did nothing. I defended Serbs and I sometimes hit back at Croats. Not Bosnians so much and I never say anything negative against Muslims. Thank you for that  Ugh, uther acted like if they were nice enough to the Croats the Croats would be willing to re-form Yugoslavia or something. I just don't understand their mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. To me, that shows the EU as weak. Pressured "by the EU' - by who exactly?

LOL I'm not extreme right wing or really a Trump supporter - I voted _against _Hillary, remember? And remember when I said I would vote for Harambe before I'd vote for Hillary? Or even Kadyrov? 

I'm not sure the gdp of the whole world is $300 trillion but if you want to believe Putin owns the world, be my guest 

Not!

You did though. What will you eat with no cows or chickens? I just scrolled up! You certainly did 
Nah, that isn't what I've been hearing about for the last 2 decades. That we dictate to the UK (and pretty much the rest of the world)
I don't support NATO so yeah! NATO exists to keep the peace and the world would be much more peaceful without the Brits sticking their noses in it. Take a good look at British history and look at the state of the world right now and see how much of it is their fault. Actually, it's quite common for you to agree with me  LOL! You think Russia would start nuking western Europe or something? Or your precious Ukraine? Do you know how much radiation would spread all over the place including in Russia?
The excuse for NATO was to protect western Europe from the Soviet Union ie "communism" but a lot of them were commies anyway. Which is why we let so many Nazis go, to help 'fight' against the commies taking over. Oh, oops, of course there were no "_real_" commies outside of the Russian SSR because it was only ethnic Russians who _truly _believed and all the others (looking at you, eastern Europeans!) all the others "only joined for the benefits"  So here we  have _only _ethnic Russians and a very large number of west Europeans who were true believers even though there were no  benefits of being a commie in _western _Europe. Is that right? Do I have that right? 

Huh? If Russia rejoins G7 that would make it G8. Duh! Doofus! Trump + Macron + Putin = 3 or do you think Putin would vote against himself? lol.  It is not "rightly so", it's stupid and a waste of time. It's like insisting Trump tell Putin for the 1,000th time "don't interfere in our elections" every time they meet and then talk about nothing else. What's the point in going if that's all you're going to hear?!

LOL the most prestigious and elite club is a seat on the UN Security Council 
Why are you going on about it anyway? Ukraine doesn't belong to any of them 

Backing it does make Soros responsible. Had he not backed it, it may not have happened. Probably wouldn't have happened. Ukraine needs to be more careful of outsiders meddling and not just Russia. I'm serious. That's hard to believe when Yanu ran in 2010 in an open and fair election and then _won _it. You mean where was Soros when Yanu was openly and fairly elected?  Or when Yanu was run out of office the second time? If Soros had anything to do with it the second time, it's well hidden or the press isn't talking about it. But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway, Kiev had John McCain and Victoria Nuland helping out, plus Obama on the phone to Yanukovich warning him not to shoot at protesters even when those protesters were killing policemen. Russia - Putin - gave up a while back, that's true. What are you saying about our dearest ally the Saudis?!

I told you, I did it for uther and with his permission. He wanted it cleaned up. Who are you to question where I was and why I was there when you were trolling and posting vicious hate speech _for years_ on the Russia forum? Uther appreciated the effort but he didn't like me attacking Nazi Croats like that. Weird.

That's ridiculous and Russians are smarter than that. They want _Russia _to be powerful, not bigger lol. Russia is already the largest nation by size so....? More land won't make them any more powerful, plus there would be too much resistance by the natives if they invaded somewhere. Why bother? Someplace like Ukraine would only be a drain on Russian resources. Look at eastern Ukraine or Crimea. LOL no he did not. He wanted to travel and go to medical school in the US. When he couldn't because of political reasons, he learned German and went to school there. He would never be able to do that if he lived under the SU and he knew it. Um, you just said that about the Russians. Croatia isn't exactly a powerhouse either lol. Maybe one day those nations (former Yugoslavia) can create some sort of union since they would be stronger together. Not the Croats though! Fuck those Nazis.


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My name celebrates the great Jewish thinker.Eduard Bernstein - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Why do you even know who that is?!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
Click to expand...

OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though 

He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
Tracking David Duke

Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell me!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't! I do remember!
> 
> Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do!
> 
> I'm not!
Click to expand...


Of course I do! I'm scrolling up right now and reading the previous posts! You're being very silly!  If you really did remember, you would tell me. But you can't because you don't 

What's typical and how would you know that if you aren't a spy yourself? 

Yes you are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw mine! That's a weird last name though so I think it's fake  YOU! LOL!
> 
> I did? It's easy to get confused since the people of that region of Poland & Ukraine are so mixed already that yeah there's probably a lot of Jewish genes in there too  No I do not! I don't even care about Polaks.
> 
> I did not say any such thing! What is it with you and all the scrolling?! Do you think I don't have a mouse or something?! I know how to scroll! You scroll now! Why are you being mean to me?! You are OBSESSED with scrolling! Polaks and scrolling! Oh, and spying! Go watch Chinese tv while I google what an obsession with scrolling means. There's something very wrong with you!!
> 
> That's the big question though, isn't it?* Is Limpy lying??*
> 
> They declared their independence from the USA and called themselves the Confederate States of America or something, and they took up arms against the US so yeah, it kinda was a country but, again, not even southerners claim that or not that I'm aware of.  Yes I was talking about Poland  I've read it! Those are all Polish cities! I read that too! Catherine the Great! You are a liar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up!
> 
> It is true.   No you stop!
> 
> You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!
> 
> All lies as usua from you!
> 
> You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!
Click to expand...

'
Who would even pick that as a surname?! Why would a Russian spy pick a surname like "of the Kremlin" anyway?! I think that might tip people off!  

No you shut up! Shut up and stop telling me to shut up! 



I did not! I did! You are sometimes what?? Spying for China?  I just scrolled! I scrolled lots of times! 

No you're the liar! 

There isn't any comparison and Ukraine never existed before!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not! Did you get fired? Maybe the other two caught on that you were a LIAR!!! All they had to do was read your posts online like I do! What secrets?! Those are secrets you told me about and won't give me the website address or the password! You are so mean to me! No I have not! I had to google those acronyms when you told me you worked for them! OMG you're lying even more! I have your PM's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!
> 
> No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.
Click to expand...


Is! I don't have any agencies! You're the one who always goes on about agencies and you're the one who knows all 3 letters for those agencies! I'm not the one watching Chinese TV for hours and hours!  No but you should be! I think lots of others are already watching you anyway  I'm going to go on his twitter and tell him you're a Ukrainian British Chinese spy! You're not or you are, make up your mind! That's a spy-type answer! No I do not! Liar! I know nothing about it! Yes you did!

I think you're lying


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not but even a broken clock is right twice a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?
Click to expand...


So you admit you're losing your mind? Are you a natural or you were raised to be a spy by your parents? Haha there is no such school! Lying liar!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whataboutism!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
Click to expand...

Yes I do! I doubt Eduard Bernstein is his real name. I think Bernstein is a Hebrew name but I'm not sure if it's German or Dutch. I don't know why, maybe his family went to Germany or Dutchland after fleeing the Spanish inquisition? And then made their way to Odessa?? I don't know, never heard that one before. Anyway I'm not sure if he's lying or maybe he's confused?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!
Click to expand...


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
Click to expand...


 No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!
> He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion.
> There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.
> "I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!
Click to expand...


I'm not a doofus, you are! Doofus!    I do believe it though. Are you kidding?! LOL! American spies couldn't get to him so what makes you think Ukrainians could? LOL good choice but Girkin looks normal in comparison 

Having trouble with reading comprehension?! I understand "neo Nazi" as "white supremacist".  Better? Here's a hint, I didn't say "I understand that AS A white supremacist", indicating myself as one.

How many are fighting on the pro Russia side? Do you have any numbers? Every report I see says they are fighting on _your _side. It makes no sense for neo nazis to fight on the pro Russian side since they are very anti Nazi and their fathers & grandfathers fought the Nazis in WW2 while your side _welcomed _them with flowers in their arms. Plus, you're saying neo Nazis on your side are fighting neo Nazis on the Donbass side?? How does that even make any sense?! Yes, pro Russian Chechens - we saw a video I think on Topix - but the Chechens on _your _side are terrorists who had joined ISIS! Before that, they were terrorists in that Chechen caliphate or whatever. No, those Chechens fighting for you are going to ask for Ukrainian citizenship. ??? there's no way they could emigrate to Russia - Russia would toss them in prison if they didn't shoot them on sight. They're terrorists. You support the independence of Chechen ISIS terrorists?!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decades.
> You would if you read the news! He really is a fascist! No I don't, I think some of them are commies.
> 
> Obviously he was a commie in Soviet times! Sure it did! Putin is an oligarch himself,  40 private cars, 5 private jets, 10 dachas, allegedly the richest man in the World. You don't think he made his wealth legally do you? LOL!
> 
> Isn't!
> 
> Over there maybe, but they are here, about how they're going to interfere in everything and make the UK accept your second rate food standards! I know, but I wasn't talking about Trump buying the UK,  just about him controlling it! Are you joking? Ask Putin if he'd like to buy it next time you're at the Kremlin. No you don't, it's usually the UK doing what America wants! The Middle East where Trump is stirring up trouble? It is deterring, how many have been used? Why do you think there has been no World war for over 70 years? You have it wrong!
> 
> Yes he does! So! And rightly so! How do you know?    You do that.
> 
> Really? We weren't on Topix in 2004 and never discussed it. What advice! Ukraine and the Baltics want closer relations with Europe, if you and Putin don't like that then tough! Who said they do and who claimed to be an expert on Russia? Certainly not me. We have a very good idea!
> 
> Why do you feel the need to defend Serbs and attack Croats? You don't? You're welcome. Serbs have the same nostalgia for Yugoslavia that Russians have for the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ridiculous. To me, that shows the EU as weak. Pressured "by the EU' - by who exactly?
> 
> LOL I'm not extreme right wing or really a Trump supporter - I voted _against _Hillary, remember? And remember when I said I would vote for Harambe before I'd vote for Hillary? Or even Kadyrov?
> 
> I'm not sure the gdp of the whole world is $300 trillion but if you want to believe Putin owns the world, be my guest
> 
> Not!
> 
> You did though. What will you eat with no cows or chickens? I just scrolled up! You certainly did
> Nah, that isn't what I've been hearing about for the last 2 decades. That we dictate to the UK (and pretty much the rest of the world)
> I don't support NATO so yeah! NATO exists to keep the peace and the world would be much more peaceful without the Brits sticking their noses in it. Take a good look at British history and look at the state of the world right now and see how much of it is their fault. Actually, it's quite common for you to agree with me  LOL! You think Russia would start nuking western Europe or something? Or your precious Ukraine? Do you know how much radiation would spread all over the place including in Russia?
> The excuse for NATO was to protect western Europe from the Soviet Union ie "communism" but a lot of them were commies anyway. Which is why we let so many Nazis go, to help 'fight' against the commies taking over. Oh, oops, of course there were no "_real_" commies outside of the Russian SSR because it was only ethnic Russians who _truly _believed and all the others (looking at you, eastern Europeans!) all the others "only joined for the benefits"  So here we  have _only _ethnic Russians and a very large number of west Europeans who were true believers even though there were no  benefits of being a commie in _western _Europe. Is that right? Do I have that right?
> 
> Huh? If Russia rejoins G7 that would make it G8. Duh! Doofus! Trump + Macron + Putin = 3 or do you think Putin would vote against himself? lol.  It is not "rightly so", it's stupid and a waste of time. It's like insisting Trump tell Putin for the 1,000th time "don't interfere in our elections" every time they meet and then talk about nothing else. What's the point in going if that's all you're going to hear?!
> 
> LOL the most prestigious and elite club is a seat on the UN Security Council
> Why are you going on about it anyway? Ukraine doesn't belong to any of them
> 
> Backing it does make Soros responsible. Had he not backed it, it may not have happened. Probably wouldn't have happened. Ukraine needs to be more careful of outsiders meddling and not just Russia. I'm serious. That's hard to believe when Yanu ran in 2010 in an open and fair election and then _won _it. You mean where was Soros when Yanu was openly and fairly elected?  Or when Yanu was run out of office the second time? If Soros had anything to do with it the second time, it's well hidden or the press isn't talking about it. But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway, Kiev had John McCain and Victoria Nuland helping out, plus Obama on the phone to Yanukovich warning him not to shoot at protesters even when those protesters were killing policemen. Russia - Putin - gave up a while back, that's true. What are you saying about our dearest ally the Saudis?!
> 
> I told you, I did it for uther and with his permission. He wanted it cleaned up. Who are you to question where I was and why I was there when you were trolling and posting vicious hate speech _for years_ on the Russia forum? Uther appreciated the effort but he didn't like me attacking Nazi Croats like that. Weird.
> 
> That's ridiculous and Russians are smarter than that. They want _Russia _to be powerful, not bigger lol. Russia is already the largest nation by size so....? More land won't make them any more powerful, plus there would be too much resistance by the natives if they invaded somewhere. Why bother? Someplace like Ukraine would only be a drain on Russian resources. Look at eastern Ukraine or Crimea. LOL no he did not. He wanted to travel and go to medical school in the US. When he couldn't because of political reasons, he learned German and went to school there. He would never be able to do that if he lived under the SU and he knew it. Um, you just said that about the Russians. Croatia isn't exactly a powerhouse either lol. Maybe one day those nations (former Yugoslavia) can create some sort of union since they would be stronger together. Not the Croats though! Fuck those Nazis.
Click to expand...


It shows the EU wants to appear united. Merkel.

Trying to convince me you're not extreme right wing by saying you voted for Trump isn't the best way to convince me.  

Putin has hidden trillions, he's such a crook that maybe he is richer than the GDP of the World.   

No it isn't! Yes I am!

Didn't!

Didn't! The UK has it's own cows and chickens! I don't believe you! I certainly didn't!
Yes you do dictate to the World and you admit it! I wouldn't expect a Russian to support NATO! The US has started more wars than any other country in the last 75 years! It's quite uncommon! So what exactly do you think those short range nukes are for! Yes I do, yet you keep saying you want to nuke Ukraine and Poland! No you don't have it right, when do you ever have it right?  

It's still 5 against 3! Yes it is and Putin should be reminded of it all the time! Trump wouldn't say that, Putin helped him to win the election!

I was talking about elite between the G7 and G20! So?

Of course it would have happened, Ukrainians started those protests themselves! Do you think they needed Soros to push them to do that?! I know that you're seriously on Russia's side! In 2010 when he also cheated, but got away with it! The Maidan protests had been going on for 3 months before any Yanks got involved! He didn't listen to him did he?! That's after Yanukovich had  given orders to shoot protestors! Gave up on what? That it's not trustworthy!

Yet he wasn't happy with everything you were doing! Why would an "American" support Serbia? What vicious hate speech? Did you see what your side wrote about Ukraine?! He probably only wanted it cleansed of Albanians!

No they're not. They're the biggest, but not as big as they once were! They want as much land as they can get, that's why Putin has invaded his neighbours! It didn't stop Putin from taking them did it? Unlol didn't go to school in Germany!

Serbia controlled Yugoslavia not Croatia, that's why Uther wants Yugoslavia back! It's too late for that, they've all voted for independence!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> 
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
Click to expand...


I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!
> He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion.
> There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.
> "I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doofus, you are! Doofus!    I do believe it though. Are you kidding?! LOL! American spies couldn't get to him so what makes you think Ukrainians could? LOL good choice but Girkin looks normal in comparison
> 
> Having trouble with reading comprehension?! I understand "neo Nazi" as "white supremacist".  Better? Here's a hint, I didn't say "I understand that AS A white supremacist", indicating myself as one.
> 
> How many are fighting on the pro Russia side? Do you have any numbers? Every report I see says they are fighting on _your _side. It makes no sense for neo nazis to fight on the pro Russian side since they are very anti Nazi and their fathers & grandfathers fought the Nazis in WW2 while your side _welcomed _them with flowers in their arms. Plus, you're saying neo Nazis on your side are fighting neo Nazis on the Donbass side?? How does that even make any sense?! Yes, pro Russian Chechens - we saw a video I think on Topix - but the Chechens on _your _side are terrorists who had joined ISIS! Before that, they were terrorists in that Chechen caliphate or whatever. No, those Chechens fighting for you are going to ask for Ukrainian citizenship. ??? there's no way they could emigrate to Russia - Russia would toss them in prison if they didn't shoot them on sight. They're terrorists. You support the independence of Chechen ISIS terrorists?!
Click to expand...


You are a   you   . That's because you're the dumbest dumbo.    No I'm not kidding! Ukrainian spies are better than American spies.   
I was talking about comparing Salvini with Limpy not Girkin!

That's what it looked like!

There are lots of neo nazis and Chechens fighting on the Russian side, lots of evidence was posted on Topix! Do a Google search and see what results you get! That's exactly what I'm saying. All of the nazi leaders on your side in Donbas were fighting with each  other! Better to have them all in Chechnya than elsewhere. If Putin had any sense he would give them independence!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've got enough problems with their own nazis.   He's not in Ukraine now is he? I can't find anything which states he lived in Ukraine,  only that he visited and gave lectures there. He did live in Russia for 5 years.
> 
> I don't know, but I've seen it for sale in bookstores in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
Click to expand...


Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!

It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you want to know scroll up.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't! I do remember!
> 
> Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do! I'm scrolling up right now and reading the previous posts! You're being very silly!  If you really did remember, you would tell me. But you can't because you don't
> 
> What's typical and how would you know that if you aren't a spy yourself?
> 
> Yes you are!
Click to expand...


I'm trying to get you to scroll up and find out for yourself, then you can get your scrolling diploma.  

I read it online.  

No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't! That's a cover.
> 
> There are certainly lots of Jewish genes in Poland.   Yes you do! Then stop talking about them!
> 
> Yes you did! To prove you can scroll! Maybe you haven't and that's why you can't scroll! Then prove it! What for! Mean to you? You called me a doofus! I'm not obsessed with scrolling or Polaks! Why should I do that? I'm not obsessed with it!
> 
> I think we know the answer to that.
> 
> No one is trying to bring it back, that situation is nothing like Ukraine! OK.   I see you read the Russian version of those books! No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up!
> 
> It is true.   No you stop!
> 
> You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!
> 
> All lies as usua from you!
> 
> You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Who would even pick that as a surname?! Why would a Russian spy pick a surname like "of the Kremlin" anyway?! I think that might tip people off!
> 
> No you shut up! Shut up and stop telling me to shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not! I did! You are sometimes what?? Spying for China?  I just scrolled! I scrolled lots of times!
> 
> No you're the liar!
> 
> There isn't any comparison and Ukraine never existed before!
Click to expand...


It wasn't a surname, it was a nickname! Everyone on Topix called you that!   

Shut up, shut up, shut up!  

Yes you did! Lazy! Maybe you're learning.

That is a lie!

You're right and wrong!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> 
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not! Fired from what? I have no idea what you're talking about! Like you've been doing? No they're your secrets! No I'm not! Yes you are! Are you joking?  I never told you that!
> 
> Is that what goes on at your home? No wonder you've not been posting as much recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!
> 
> No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! I don't have any agencies! You're the one who always goes on about agencies and you're the one who knows all 3 letters for those agencies! I'm not the one watching Chinese TV for hours and hours!  No but you should be! I think lots of others are already watching you anyway  I'm going to go on his twitter and tell him you're a Ukrainian British Chinese spy! You're not or you are, make up your mind! That's a spy-type answer! No I do not! Liar! I know nothing about it! Yes you did!
> 
> I think you're lying
Click to expand...


Isn't! You're saying you don't even know the CIA and KGB?     . So who is? I should be what? How would you know that if you're not a spy?! So you lie to Putin also?   I'm not a spy! How would you know that? Yes I did! Yes you are! Yes you do! No I didn't!

I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound more like him than you think.   That's more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're losing your mind? Are you a natural or you were raised to be a spy by your parents? Haha there is no such school! Lying liar!
Click to expand...


Where did I say that? Neither! It's more believable than the "Hillary Clinton school of lying.   I'm a truth telling truth teller.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do! I doubt Eduard Bernstein is his real name. I think Bernstein is a Hebrew name but I'm not sure if it's German or Dutch. I don't know why, maybe his family went to Germany or Dutchland after fleeing the Spanish inquisition? And then made their way to Odessa?? I don't know, never heard that one before. Anyway I'm not sure if he's lying or maybe he's confused?
Click to expand...


I don't think it's his real name either. I think you're right. He'll probably claim he's related to Leonard Bernstein.   Probably both.  
Did you notice he didn't reply to our questions asking if he spoke Yiddish at home or if people called him a schmuk?


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



  .


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL meanwhile Macron is siding with Trump over Putin rejoining G8
> I read the news but Salvini isn't in the news here much. OK I'm going to go look him up. This better not be a waste of my time!! LOL
> 
> He supported Yeltsin's overthrow of the Politburo or whatever so no, not a real commie. From what I've read, he grew..... _unhappy_.... with the Soviet system while he was stationed in Dresden. Disillusioned. It did though, American way  #1. OMG you left out the part where he's worth $3 trillion lol. In the words of LBJ (President Johnson) "they're _all _mine, son" Every military jet, every helicopter, every ship, every armored limousine. Why would he need any private jets or cars?! LOL
> 
> IS!!
> 
> That doesn't mean we're _buying _the UK though, or taking over. Are you insulting our chickens again?! Give it up! Leave our chickens alone! You need to pay more attention to your mad cows! Oh ok but the Brits _already _go on about how we 'control' them so there shouldn't be any noticeable changes  Nah, the UK provides a (relatively) safe space for Russia's disloyal oligarchs and treasonous spies. Why would they take it over when all those people gather in one spot?  Well ok, he's stirring up trouble everywhere. Two. NATO! NATO keeping idiotic violent western Europeans from fighting each other over tiny bits of land! That's why there's been no WW3! Not so far anyway! We didn't really have those nukes for the Soviets, it was for western Europe! Stop fighting or we're wiping you off the face of the earth!
> 
> I just posted about it on the other site. Putin skipped the G8 meeting in 2012 and Russia was 'kicked out' in 2014. Putin couldn't care less. All they do is bitch at him over Crimea, etc. He gets far more done when he goes to the G20 meetings. I did that on the other site
> 
> No it wasn't but we did talk about Soros and the Orange Revolution many, many times. Estonian jacked up the port fees because they thought they had Russia over a barrel - so Russia built their own port and Estonia lost a  huge chunk of money. Ukraine siphoned gas and jacked up their transit fees so Russia built Nord Stream 1 & 2 and is building Turkstream. I hope some outsider gave you bad advice - I'm giving you people the benefit of the doubt because whoever came up with those ideas was a _fool_!  So I'm assuming Estonians and Ukrainians aren't so foolish and came up with that themselves. All former SU countries claim to be experts on Russia and what Russians think and how they're going to react lol. So you knew Russia's reaction would be to build alternate pipelines and go around Ukraine?
> 
> I didn't feel I needed to, I was trying to do uther a favor   It wasn't "attack Croats", it was about attacking anyone attacking Serbs and trying to clean up their forum. I don't what? My next remark was that I didn't attack Muslims for being Muslim or anything. Croats are Christian (hmmm) and they were as bad as the Bosnian Muslims so why would I focus on religion? Oh no they don't. Russians don't want the SU back and would likely take up arms to prevent it. Old people maybe, or they say they prefer communism, but if it came right down to it, I think not. I just don't understand Serbs I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ridiculous. To me, that shows the EU as weak. Pressured "by the EU' - by who exactly?
> 
> LOL I'm not extreme right wing or really a Trump supporter - I voted _against _Hillary, remember? And remember when I said I would vote for Harambe before I'd vote for Hillary? Or even Kadyrov?
> 
> I'm not sure the gdp of the whole world is $300 trillion but if you want to believe Putin owns the world, be my guest
> 
> Not!
> 
> You did though. What will you eat with no cows or chickens? I just scrolled up! You certainly did
> Nah, that isn't what I've been hearing about for the last 2 decades. That we dictate to the UK (and pretty much the rest of the world)
> I don't support NATO so yeah! NATO exists to keep the peace and the world would be much more peaceful without the Brits sticking their noses in it. Take a good look at British history and look at the state of the world right now and see how much of it is their fault. Actually, it's quite common for you to agree with me  LOL! You think Russia would start nuking western Europe or something? Or your precious Ukraine? Do you know how much radiation would spread all over the place including in Russia?
> The excuse for NATO was to protect western Europe from the Soviet Union ie "communism" but a lot of them were commies anyway. Which is why we let so many Nazis go, to help 'fight' against the commies taking over. Oh, oops, of course there were no "_real_" commies outside of the Russian SSR because it was only ethnic Russians who _truly _believed and all the others (looking at you, eastern Europeans!) all the others "only joined for the benefits"  So here we  have _only _ethnic Russians and a very large number of west Europeans who were true believers even though there were no  benefits of being a commie in _western _Europe. Is that right? Do I have that right?
> 
> Huh? If Russia rejoins G7 that would make it G8. Duh! Doofus! Trump + Macron + Putin = 3 or do you think Putin would vote against himself? lol.  It is not "rightly so", it's stupid and a waste of time. It's like insisting Trump tell Putin for the 1,000th time "don't interfere in our elections" every time they meet and then talk about nothing else. What's the point in going if that's all you're going to hear?!
> 
> LOL the most prestigious and elite club is a seat on the UN Security Council
> Why are you going on about it anyway? Ukraine doesn't belong to any of them
> 
> Backing it does make Soros responsible. Had he not backed it, it may not have happened. Probably wouldn't have happened. Ukraine needs to be more careful of outsiders meddling and not just Russia. I'm serious. That's hard to believe when Yanu ran in 2010 in an open and fair election and then _won _it. You mean where was Soros when Yanu was openly and fairly elected?  Or when Yanu was run out of office the second time? If Soros had anything to do with it the second time, it's well hidden or the press isn't talking about it. But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway, Kiev had John McCain and Victoria Nuland helping out, plus Obama on the phone to Yanukovich warning him not to shoot at protesters even when those protesters were killing policemen. Russia - Putin - gave up a while back, that's true. What are you saying about our dearest ally the Saudis?!
> 
> I told you, I did it for uther and with his permission. He wanted it cleaned up. Who are you to question where I was and why I was there when you were trolling and posting vicious hate speech _for years_ on the Russia forum? Uther appreciated the effort but he didn't like me attacking Nazi Croats like that. Weird.
> 
> That's ridiculous and Russians are smarter than that. They want _Russia _to be powerful, not bigger lol. Russia is already the largest nation by size so....? More land won't make them any more powerful, plus there would be too much resistance by the natives if they invaded somewhere. Why bother? Someplace like Ukraine would only be a drain on Russian resources. Look at eastern Ukraine or Crimea. LOL no he did not. He wanted to travel and go to medical school in the US. When he couldn't because of political reasons, he learned German and went to school there. He would never be able to do that if he lived under the SU and he knew it. Um, you just said that about the Russians. Croatia isn't exactly a powerhouse either lol. Maybe one day those nations (former Yugoslavia) can create some sort of union since they would be stronger together. Not the Croats though! Fuck those Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows the EU wants to appear united. Merkel.
> 
> Trying to convince me you're not extreme right wing by saying you voted for Trump isn't the best way to convince me.
> 
> Putin has hidden trillions, he's such a crook that maybe he is richer than the GDP of the World.
> 
> No it isn't! Yes I am!
> 
> Didn't!
> 
> Didn't! The UK has it's own cows and chickens! I don't believe you! I certainly didn't!
> Yes you do dictate to the World and you admit it! I wouldn't expect a Russian to support NATO! The US has started more wars than any other country in the last 75 years! It's quite uncommon! So what exactly do you think those short range nukes are for! Yes I do, yet you keep saying you want to nuke Ukraine and Poland! No you don't have it right, when do you ever have it right?
> 
> It's still 5 against 3! Yes it is and Putin should be reminded of it all the time! Trump wouldn't say that, Putin helped him to win the election!
> 
> I was talking about elite between the G7 and G20! So?
> 
> Of course it would have happened, Ukrainians started those protests themselves! Do you think they needed Soros to push them to do that?! I know that you're seriously on Russia's side! In 2010 when he also cheated, but got away with it! The Maidan protests had been going on for 3 months before any Yanks got involved! He didn't listen to him did he?! That's after Yanukovich had  given orders to shoot protestors! Gave up on what? That it's not trustworthy!
> 
> Yet he wasn't happy with everything you were doing! Why would an "American" support Serbia? What vicious hate speech? Did you see what your side wrote about Ukraine?! He probably only wanted it cleansed of Albanians!
> 
> No they're not. They're the biggest, but not as big as they once were! They want as much land as they can get, that's why Putin has invaded his neighbours! It didn't stop Putin from taking them did it? Unlol didn't go to school in Germany!
> 
> Serbia controlled Yugoslavia not Croatia, that's why Uther wants Yugoslavia back! It's too late for that, they've all voted for independence!
Click to expand...


Is that why the UK wants to leave?  When is she leaving?

LOL you know what I think of Trump and why I voted for him 

LMAO! What about $1 quadrillion? 

It is! You aren't!

DID!

Did! Your cows have mad cow disease and your chickens are scrawny and tough. Why don't you believe me?! You most certainly did!

OMG if we dictated to the world, the world wouldn't have all these problems. If we dictated to only the UK, they wouldn't have let that Iranian tanker go against our wishes! Against our _demands_! All Brits should be shot for it! Really? So I'm in good company  LOL! Yeah but those wars weren't all at once like you stupid Europeans do! You point your fingers at us but say nothing about all the nations the UK invaded and 'colonized' since the 1600's! How many ethnic groups did they completely wipe out anyway? Maybe one day the Indians will get their stolen jewels back and the Egyptians will get their stolen artifacts. It's more common than you want to admit!  To do the world a favor and nuke the UK. No I don't! I just said I want to nuke the UK! I'm always right! 

So? 5 against 3 is better than 7 against 1. But Trump did tell him that last time he met with Putin No he did not, Mueller's report said NO COLLUSION! And Comey might be going to jail for setting Trump up and getting Mueller appointed in the first place. 

You think the G20 isn't elite enough?!

No and I'm pretty sure I said that _"But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway"._ So?!  How do you know he cheated? What do you mean when he _also _cheated?  He was fairly elected in 2010 so you can't say Ukrainians didn't want him. Yes and that's when it turned violent. Yes he did, that's why it didn't turn into a massacre. When was that? Yanukovich agreed to the protesters demands and was going to hold early elections and that's when snipers started shooting into the crowd and they were calling for a 'revolution' instead. Putin gave up on the west. It is though. 

Which makes no sense because he knew how I was and how I talk to people so he was happy I went over there but not happy about how I was arguing with people?! It made no sense which is another reason why I got frustrated and left. I'm pretty sure I just explained that, duh!  The vicious hate speech your side posted every day on every page and nearly every post! Who did? Roby and that's it. But don't point fingers because it doesn't excuse your own behavior. LOL I don't know but if that's what he wanted, he never said so. He never talked badly about Albanians or any of them really, not even Croats.

They are though and I think you're projecting yourself onto Russians  So? They have more than enough land and resources and they know it. They have so much land the government was giving some away. OMG you mean it had nothing to do with bombing Ossetians in their homes or the Trade building fire and the Nazis running around calling to "kill the Russians, kill the Jews"? It was crazy and it was scary and you scared ethnic Russians so wtf did you expect? Unlol was learning English because he wanted to go to medical school here. But the government limited or stopped Russian students from coming here so he was very angry and decided to try Germany. That's why he was learning German. I don't know if he ended up going to Germany or somewhere else but that was his plan the last time I talked to him. 

I really do not understand Serbs


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.
Click to expand...

Wrong! [/ [/ [/


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, we've already discussed a lot of things but you deny it! Strelkov?  I'm not sure he's still in that monastery but he went there out of remorse for being responsible for that jet being shot down. He isn't a neo Nazi though.
> There are Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side, Chechens who fought for ISIS. I suspect this is yet another mistake Kiev has made, letting these people fight for you. Nazis from all over western Europe came there to fight too, on _your _side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!
> He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion.
> There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.
> "I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doofus, you are! Doofus!    I do believe it though. Are you kidding?! LOL! American spies couldn't get to him so what makes you think Ukrainians could? LOL good choice but Girkin looks normal in comparison
> 
> Having trouble with reading comprehension?! I understand "neo Nazi" as "white supremacist".  Better? Here's a hint, I didn't say "I understand that AS A white supremacist", indicating myself as one.
> 
> How many are fighting on the pro Russia side? Do you have any numbers? Every report I see says they are fighting on _your _side. It makes no sense for neo nazis to fight on the pro Russian side since they are very anti Nazi and their fathers & grandfathers fought the Nazis in WW2 while your side _welcomed _them with flowers in their arms. Plus, you're saying neo Nazis on your side are fighting neo Nazis on the Donbass side?? How does that even make any sense?! Yes, pro Russian Chechens - we saw a video I think on Topix - but the Chechens on _your _side are terrorists who had joined ISIS! Before that, they were terrorists in that Chechen caliphate or whatever. No, those Chechens fighting for you are going to ask for Ukrainian citizenship. ??? there's no way they could emigrate to Russia - Russia would toss them in prison if they didn't shoot them on sight. They're terrorists. You support the independence of Chechen ISIS terrorists?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a   you   . That's because you're the dumbest dumbo.    No I'm not kidding! Ukrainian spies are better than American spies.
> I was talking about comparing Salvini with Limpy not Girkin!
> 
> That's what it looked like!
> 
> There are lots of neo nazis and Chechens fighting on the Russian side, lots of evidence was posted on Topix! Do a Google search and see what results you get! That's exactly what I'm saying. All of the nazi leaders on your side in Donbas were fighting with each  other! Better to have them all in Chechnya than elsewhere. If Putin had any sense he would give them independence!
Click to expand...

 

I'm not dumb and there's no dumbo emoticon hahaha! LOL no they are not. American spies are more honest than Ukrainian spies too  
Oh, sorry. Ok yes I agree! But, again, Girkin looks normal in comparison to both of them 

I don't care what it looked like! 

Not neo Nazis! Kadyrov-supporting Chechens, yes. Why are you pointing fingers to try and take attention off your Nazi Azov battalion or _Reich _Sektor? They weren't Nazis and that's offensive. The Nazis from your side went over there and I remember Zakharchenko talking about how their fathers fought and defeated the Nazis once before and now here they are again. So it's very hard to believe the east would allow any Nazis to fight for them. The Chechen terrorists gave up/got bored though and ran off to join ISIS. If Putin had any sense he'd send tanks into that "caliphate" or whatever it is they got set up and wipe those people out. Except most of them were probably killed in Syria anyway lol.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
Click to expand...

You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG stop with the scrolling crap! I refuse! You said it and you can't remember?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't! I do remember!
> 
> Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do! I'm scrolling up right now and reading the previous posts! You're being very silly!  If you really did remember, you would tell me. But you can't because you don't
> 
> What's typical and how would you know that if you aren't a spy yourself?
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get you to scroll up and find out for yourself, then you can get your scrolling diploma.
> 
> I read it online.
> 
> No I'm not!
Click to expand...

I don't want one! 

Liar! I can't find any of that online!

Yes you are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake! Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> There really are. No, you stop talking about them!  LOL
> 
> I did not! I proved that on reddit many, many times, when you were "unable" to scroll up. Or on Topix when you were unable to hunt down your previous PM where you said whatever nonsense you said and then denied it! What for what?? Yes you're mean to me!  So? I don't lie! Oh yes you are! Yes you are! Liar!
> 
> Yep
> 
> Why are you people trying to bring back Ukraine then? I read wikipedia!
> LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up!
> 
> It is true.   No you stop!
> 
> You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!
> 
> All lies as usua from you!
> 
> You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Who would even pick that as a surname?! Why would a Russian spy pick a surname like "of the Kremlin" anyway?! I think that might tip people off!
> 
> No you shut up! Shut up and stop telling me to shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not! I did! You are sometimes what?? Spying for China?  I just scrolled! I scrolled lots of times!
> 
> No you're the liar!
> 
> There isn't any comparison and Ukraine never existed before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a surname, it was a nickname! Everyone on Topix called you that!
> 
> Shut up, shut up, shut up!
> 
> Yes you did! Lazy! Maybe you're learning.
> 
> That is a lie!
> 
> You're right and wrong!
Click to expand...

Not everyone, only Amicus I think. Or did he call me Kaska? I forgot. 

Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up! 

No I didn't! I'm not lazy! Shut up! I'm the one who taught you how to scroll!

You're lying again!

I'm always right!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is! Were you fired from the other 2 agencies you work for? Liar!! I'm watching you! I don't have any secrets, I'm too honest  Yes you are! No you are not! Am I joking about what part? Yes you did!
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!
> 
> No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! I don't have any agencies! You're the one who always goes on about agencies and you're the one who knows all 3 letters for those agencies! I'm not the one watching Chinese TV for hours and hours!  No but you should be! I think lots of others are already watching you anyway  I'm going to go on his twitter and tell him you're a Ukrainian British Chinese spy! You're not or you are, make up your mind! That's a spy-type answer! No I do not! Liar! I know nothing about it! Yes you did!
> 
> I think you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! You're saying you don't even know the CIA and KGB?     . So who is? I should be what? How would you know that if you're not a spy?! So you lie to Putin also?   I'm not a spy! How would you know that? Yes I did! Yes you are! Yes you do! No I didn't!
> 
> I'm not!
Click to expand...

Is you liar! Oh ok, so two of them! So what?! You are and you already bragged about it! Scroll up! LOL!!! You asked if you were my special project for the Kremlin and I said you should be!  You're online and I can see what you're posting  I would never lie to Putin! Yes you are  I know that by my experience watching you! You didn't! I'm not! I don't! You did! You are!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a liar  LOL meanie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're losing your mind? Are you a natural or you were raised to be a spy by your parents? Haha there is no such school! Lying liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? Neither! It's more believable than the "Hillary Clinton school of lying.   I'm a truth telling truth teller.
Click to expand...

In your previous post  So both then. I didn't go to the Trizub school of lying or I'd be much better at it!  You are a lying liar you liar!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Eduard posted the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do! I doubt Eduard Bernstein is his real name. I think Bernstein is a Hebrew name but I'm not sure if it's German or Dutch. I don't know why, maybe his family went to Germany or Dutchland after fleeing the Spanish inquisition? And then made their way to Odessa?? I don't know, never heard that one before. Anyway I'm not sure if he's lying or maybe he's confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's his real name either. I think you're right. He'll probably claim he's related to Leonard Bernstein.   Probably both.
> Did you notice he didn't reply to our questions asking if he spoke Yiddish at home or if people called him a schmuk?
Click to expand...

We agree! Again! 
Who is Leonard Bernstein? Was he a neo Nazi?
It's a German Dutch name? 
No I didn't notice, thank you for pointing it out! I forgot all about it! He's acting very suspiciously


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You >


----------



## MoonPie

Hey, where did Eduardo go??


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's no surprise. Macron has always been pro Russia.
> He really is a nazi, the other parties are refusing to work with him.
> 
> Are you talking about Putin? If you are, I don't think so. He's got more than $3 trillion! They all belong to him! So he can say he has them, because he's got so much money.
> 
> ISN'T!
> 
> I didn't say you were! Yes! You can keep them.   That was a long time ago! You'll be able to control it even more! Then they wouldn't be able to escape to the UK! That's true.   No, it's because America and Russia have nukes pointing at each other, if not then WW3 would probably have already happened. What nonsense.
> 
> Of course he cares! He wants to be part of the big club, even though everyone in there hates him apart from Trump and Macron. So they should! What has he got done! OK.
> 
> We did talk about it a bit,  no one tried to overthrow Yanukovich then, the election was rerun, because of fraud by Yanukovich's side. He still had a chance to be elected in the second election, he wasn't.   Russia hasn't come out of anything it's done looking good. That's why it's got sanctions, which will continue until it changes it's ways! I was talking about it's military reaction!
> 
> How was that doing Uther a favour? The same way you feel about Russians, an enemy of Russia/Serbia is an enemy of yours. You don't attack muslims? A lot of Bosnians were enemies of Serbia also.
> Yes they do, they'd love it! You mean they'd take up arms to make it happen! Not just old people or commies. Unlol wanted the SU back, remember? Serbia was part of something bigger and it controlled it, not that difficult to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ridiculous. To me, that shows the EU as weak. Pressured "by the EU' - by who exactly?
> 
> LOL I'm not extreme right wing or really a Trump supporter - I voted _against _Hillary, remember? And remember when I said I would vote for Harambe before I'd vote for Hillary? Or even Kadyrov?
> 
> I'm not sure the gdp of the whole world is $300 trillion but if you want to believe Putin owns the world, be my guest
> 
> Not!
> 
> You did though. What will you eat with no cows or chickens? I just scrolled up! You certainly did
> Nah, that isn't what I've been hearing about for the last 2 decades. That we dictate to the UK (and pretty much the rest of the world)
> I don't support NATO so yeah! NATO exists to keep the peace and the world would be much more peaceful without the Brits sticking their noses in it. Take a good look at British history and look at the state of the world right now and see how much of it is their fault. Actually, it's quite common for you to agree with me  LOL! You think Russia would start nuking western Europe or something? Or your precious Ukraine? Do you know how much radiation would spread all over the place including in Russia?
> The excuse for NATO was to protect western Europe from the Soviet Union ie "communism" but a lot of them were commies anyway. Which is why we let so many Nazis go, to help 'fight' against the commies taking over. Oh, oops, of course there were no "_real_" commies outside of the Russian SSR because it was only ethnic Russians who _truly _believed and all the others (looking at you, eastern Europeans!) all the others "only joined for the benefits"  So here we  have _only _ethnic Russians and a very large number of west Europeans who were true believers even though there were no  benefits of being a commie in _western _Europe. Is that right? Do I have that right?
> 
> Huh? If Russia rejoins G7 that would make it G8. Duh! Doofus! Trump + Macron + Putin = 3 or do you think Putin would vote against himself? lol.  It is not "rightly so", it's stupid and a waste of time. It's like insisting Trump tell Putin for the 1,000th time "don't interfere in our elections" every time they meet and then talk about nothing else. What's the point in going if that's all you're going to hear?!
> 
> LOL the most prestigious and elite club is a seat on the UN Security Council
> Why are you going on about it anyway? Ukraine doesn't belong to any of them
> 
> Backing it does make Soros responsible. Had he not backed it, it may not have happened. Probably wouldn't have happened. Ukraine needs to be more careful of outsiders meddling and not just Russia. I'm serious. That's hard to believe when Yanu ran in 2010 in an open and fair election and then _won _it. You mean where was Soros when Yanu was openly and fairly elected?  Or when Yanu was run out of office the second time? If Soros had anything to do with it the second time, it's well hidden or the press isn't talking about it. But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway, Kiev had John McCain and Victoria Nuland helping out, plus Obama on the phone to Yanukovich warning him not to shoot at protesters even when those protesters were killing policemen. Russia - Putin - gave up a while back, that's true. What are you saying about our dearest ally the Saudis?!
> 
> I told you, I did it for uther and with his permission. He wanted it cleaned up. Who are you to question where I was and why I was there when you were trolling and posting vicious hate speech _for years_ on the Russia forum? Uther appreciated the effort but he didn't like me attacking Nazi Croats like that. Weird.
> 
> That's ridiculous and Russians are smarter than that. They want _Russia _to be powerful, not bigger lol. Russia is already the largest nation by size so....? More land won't make them any more powerful, plus there would be too much resistance by the natives if they invaded somewhere. Why bother? Someplace like Ukraine would only be a drain on Russian resources. Look at eastern Ukraine or Crimea. LOL no he did not. He wanted to travel and go to medical school in the US. When he couldn't because of political reasons, he learned German and went to school there. He would never be able to do that if he lived under the SU and he knew it. Um, you just said that about the Russians. Croatia isn't exactly a powerhouse either lol. Maybe one day those nations (former Yugoslavia) can create some sort of union since they would be stronger together. Not the Croats though! Fuck those Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows the EU wants to appear united. Merkel.
> 
> Trying to convince me you're not extreme right wing by saying you voted for Trump isn't the best way to convince me.
> 
> Putin has hidden trillions, he's such a crook that maybe he is richer than the GDP of the World.
> 
> No it isn't! Yes I am!
> 
> Didn't!
> 
> Didn't! The UK has it's own cows and chickens! I don't believe you! I certainly didn't!
> Yes you do dictate to the World and you admit it! I wouldn't expect a Russian to support NATO! The US has started more wars than any other country in the last 75 years! It's quite uncommon! So what exactly do you think those short range nukes are for! Yes I do, yet you keep saying you want to nuke Ukraine and Poland! No you don't have it right, when do you ever have it right?
> 
> It's still 5 against 3! Yes it is and Putin should be reminded of it all the time! Trump wouldn't say that, Putin helped him to win the election!
> 
> I was talking about elite between the G7 and G20! So?
> 
> Of course it would have happened, Ukrainians started those protests themselves! Do you think they needed Soros to push them to do that?! I know that you're seriously on Russia's side! In 2010 when he also cheated, but got away with it! The Maidan protests had been going on for 3 months before any Yanks got involved! He didn't listen to him did he?! That's after Yanukovich had  given orders to shoot protestors! Gave up on what? That it's not trustworthy!
> 
> Yet he wasn't happy with everything you were doing! Why would an "American" support Serbia? What vicious hate speech? Did you see what your side wrote about Ukraine?! He probably only wanted it cleansed of Albanians!
> 
> No they're not. They're the biggest, but not as big as they once were! They want as much land as they can get, that's why Putin has invaded his neighbours! It didn't stop Putin from taking them did it? Unlol didn't go to school in Germany!
> 
> Serbia controlled Yugoslavia not Croatia, that's why Uther wants Yugoslavia back! It's too late for that, they've all voted for independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the UK wants to leave?  When is she leaving?
> 
> LOL you know what I think of Trump and why I voted for him
> 
> LMAO! What about $1 quadrillion?
> 
> It is! You aren't!
> 
> DID!
> 
> Did! Your cows have mad cow disease and your chickens are scrawny and tough. Why don't you believe me?! You most certainly did!
> 
> OMG if we dictated to the world, the world wouldn't have all these problems. If we dictated to only the UK, they wouldn't have let that Iranian tanker go against our wishes! Against our _demands_! All Brits should be shot for it! Really? So I'm in good company  LOL! Yeah but those wars weren't all at once like you stupid Europeans do! You point your fingers at us but say nothing about all the nations the UK invaded and 'colonized' since the 1600's! How many ethnic groups did they completely wipe out anyway? Maybe one day the Indians will get their stolen jewels back and the Egyptians will get their stolen artifacts. It's more common than you want to admit!  To do the world a favor and nuke the UK. No I don't! I just said I want to nuke the UK! I'm always right!
> 
> So? 5 against 3 is better than 7 against 1. But Trump did tell him that last time he met with Putin No he did not, Mueller's report said NO COLLUSION! And Comey might be going to jail for setting Trump up and getting Mueller appointed in the first place.
> 
> You think the G20 isn't elite enough?!
> 
> No and I'm pretty sure I said that _"But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway"._ So?!  How do you know he cheated? What do you mean when he _also _cheated?  He was fairly elected in 2010 so you can't say Ukrainians didn't want him. Yes and that's when it turned violent. Yes he did, that's why it didn't turn into a massacre. When was that? Yanukovich agreed to the protesters demands and was going to hold early elections and that's when snipers started shooting into the crowd and they were calling for a 'revolution' instead. Putin gave up on the west. It is though.
> 
> Which makes no sense because he knew how I was and how I talk to people so he was happy I went over there but not happy about how I was arguing with people?! It made no sense which is another reason why I got frustrated and left. I'm pretty sure I just explained that, duh!  The vicious hate speech your side posted every day on every page and nearly every post! Who did? Roby and that's it. But don't point fingers because it doesn't excuse your own behavior. LOL I don't know but if that's what he wanted, he never said so. He never talked badly about Albanians or any of them really, not even Croats.
> 
> They are though and I think you're projecting yourself onto Russians  So? They have more than enough land and resources and they know it. They have so much land the government was giving some away. OMG you mean it had nothing to do with bombing Ossetians in their homes or the Trade building fire and the Nazis running around calling to "kill the Russians, kill the Jews"? It was crazy and it was scary and you scared ethnic Russians so wtf did you expect? Unlol was learning English because he wanted to go to medical school here. But the government limited or stopped Russian students from coming here so he was very angry and decided to try Germany. That's why he was learning German. I don't know if he ended up going to Germany or somewhere else but that was his plan the last time I talked to him.
> 
> I really do not understand Serbs
Click to expand...


No. I don't know.

Yes, but don't pretend you don't like him!

He has that much! 

It is! I am!

DIDN'T!

Didn't! Had not have and no they're not! I most certainly didn't!

You do try and dictate to the World! The UK is standing up to the US while it still can, once Trump's trade deal is in place the US will have complete control of the UK! That's mad, you're dangerous! Why do you hate Brits so much? You mean "good company" Russia? 
Which wars have all been at the same time? What about other empires including your beloved Russian empire?! Maybe they will. No it's not! How would that do the World a favour you warmongering  
Yes you do! You also said you want to nuke Ukraine, Poland and France! You're always wrong! 

It is, but it means Trump and Putin can be outvoted by the 5 every time. 
Yes he did and everyone knows he did!

It's not as elite as the G7!

He didn't need to intervene, it happened without him! So what?! They wouldn't have been a rerun if he hadn't cheated! In 2010 some workers in Eastern Ukraine were told they would lose their jobs if they didn't vote for Yanukovich and they had to take photos of their ballot papers to prove they had! No he wasn't and yes I can! It turned violent when Yanukovich started attacking protestors! No he didn't! When was what? That's what he said, but then he gave the order to shoot protestors! Putin was never on the West's side! No it's not!

Probably, because you were arguing with the wrong people! You should have asked him which posters he had a problem with. In response to your side's vicious hate speech! Almost everyone on your side not just Roby! LFOD posted some really nasty things about Ukraine after the war started, which even you admitted Uther was upset by his comments. Yes it does, your side got back what you gave our side! He never talked badly about Albanians, are you joking?

No they're not and no I'm not! Are you talking about tiny Georgia having more than enough land?! Which you think it's OK for ultra massive 50 times bigger than it needs to be Russia to steal from it?! Which government? Are you mixing up things which happened in Georgia and Ukraine? Scared ethnic Russians? Putin did that with his idiotic lying propaganda, he is responsible for the war in Donbas and everything else which has happened! 
I doubt whether he ended up in Germany. 

Neither do most people.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! [/ [/ [/
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! [/ [/ [/
Click to expand...


I am right!


----------



## EduardBernstein

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
Click to expand...

Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.


----------



## irosie91

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
Click to expand...


it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
decency


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they're not true! Yes. You don't really believe that, out of remorse!   He's hiding there! Of cpurse he is and there's lots of proof to show it! Those are fighting on both sides, they're mercenaries, Kyiv didn't invite them, but Putin probably did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!
> He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion.
> There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.
> "I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doofus, you are! Doofus!    I do believe it though. Are you kidding?! LOL! American spies couldn't get to him so what makes you think Ukrainians could? LOL good choice but Girkin looks normal in comparison
> 
> Having trouble with reading comprehension?! I understand "neo Nazi" as "white supremacist".  Better? Here's a hint, I didn't say "I understand that AS A white supremacist", indicating myself as one.
> 
> How many are fighting on the pro Russia side? Do you have any numbers? Every report I see says they are fighting on _your _side. It makes no sense for neo nazis to fight on the pro Russian side since they are very anti Nazi and their fathers & grandfathers fought the Nazis in WW2 while your side _welcomed _them with flowers in their arms. Plus, you're saying neo Nazis on your side are fighting neo Nazis on the Donbass side?? How does that even make any sense?! Yes, pro Russian Chechens - we saw a video I think on Topix - but the Chechens on _your _side are terrorists who had joined ISIS! Before that, they were terrorists in that Chechen caliphate or whatever. No, those Chechens fighting for you are going to ask for Ukrainian citizenship. ??? there's no way they could emigrate to Russia - Russia would toss them in prison if they didn't shoot them on sight. They're terrorists. You support the independence of Chechen ISIS terrorists?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a   you   . That's because you're the dumbest dumbo.    No I'm not kidding! Ukrainian spies are better than American spies.
> I was talking about comparing Salvini with Limpy not Girkin!
> 
> That's what it looked like!
> 
> There are lots of neo nazis and Chechens fighting on the Russian side, lots of evidence was posted on Topix! Do a Google search and see what results you get! That's exactly what I'm saying. All of the nazi leaders on your side in Donbas were fighting with each  other! Better to have them all in Chechnya than elsewhere. If Putin had any sense he would give them independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dumb and there's no dumbo emoticon hahaha! LOL no they are not. American spies are more honest than Ukrainian spies too
> Oh, sorry. Ok yes I agree! But, again, Girkin looks normal in comparison to both of them
> 
> I don't care what it looked like!
> 
> Not neo Nazis! Kadyrov-supporting Chechens, yes. Why are you pointing fingers to try and take attention off your Nazi Azov battalion or _Reich _Sektor? They weren't Nazis and that's offensive. The Nazis from your side went over there and I remember Zakharchenko talking about how their fathers fought and defeated the Nazis once before and now here they are again. So it's very hard to believe the east would allow any Nazis to fight for them. The Chechen terrorists gave up/got bored though and ran off to join ISIS. If Putin had any sense he'd send tanks into that "caliphate" or whatever it is they got set up and wipe those people out. Except most of them were probably killed in Syria anyway lol.
Click to expand...


Yes you are and doofus and dumb mean the same thing.    Yes they are! No they're not!
He almost does.  

I don't care that you don't care.   

Yes neo nazis! I'm not I'm pointing out facts that the majority fighting on the Russian side are neo nazis! Yet he was happy to fight alongside neo nazis! You are so naive!  Some of them are still fighting on your side!
He's already tried that!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
Click to expand...




MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
Click to expand...


I was talking about pics of Russian neo nazis, there are lots of them online! Everyone says it for a reason. It's not hard to find an article that stares that and find it yourself!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't know how to.
> 
> That's disgusting.    I hope you don't do that to people  yoi disagree with!
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't! I do remember!
> 
> Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do! I'm scrolling up right now and reading the previous posts! You're being very silly!  If you really did remember, you would tell me. But you can't because you don't
> 
> What's typical and how would you know that if you aren't a spy yourself?
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get you to scroll up and find out for yourself, then you can get your scrolling diploma.
> 
> I read it online.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want one!
> 
> Liar! I can't find any of that online!
> 
> Yes you are!
Click to expand...


You mean you can't have one, because you don't know how to scroll.  

I can.  

No I'm not!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was! Your surname? Shut up yourself!
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them.emigrated to America, there are lots of them in.the New York area.
> It's you who should stop talking about them!
> 
> 
> Yes you did! No you didn't! That was because I was too lazy to do it, not because I didn't know how to scroll! Scroll up!   No I'm not, I didn't call you a doofus! So what? Lie after lie!
> 
> That's something we agree on.
> 
> What do you mean bring Ukraine back?! Ukraine is here!
> 
> Glad to see you know what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up!
> 
> It is true.   No you stop!
> 
> You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!
> 
> All lies as usua from you!
> 
> You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Who would even pick that as a surname?! Why would a Russian spy pick a surname like "of the Kremlin" anyway?! I think that might tip people off!
> 
> No you shut up! Shut up and stop telling me to shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not! I did! You are sometimes what?? Spying for China?  I just scrolled! I scrolled lots of times!
> 
> No you're the liar!
> 
> There isn't any comparison and Ukraine never existed before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a surname, it was a nickname! Everyone on Topix called you that!
> 
> Shut up, shut up, shut up!
> 
> Yes you did! Lazy! Maybe you're learning.
> 
> That is a lie!
> 
> You're right and wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone, only Amicus I think. Or did he call me Kaska? I forgot.
> 
> Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> No I didn't! I'm not lazy! Shut up! I'm the one who taught you how to scroll!
> 
> You're lying again!
> 
> I'm always right!
Click to expand...


Most people on our side and some on your side called it you.   I don't think it was Amicus that called you that.

Don't tell me not to tell you to shut up, so shut up!

Yes you did! I didn't say you were! Shut up yourself! No you didn't! 

No I'm not and what do you mean again?!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't! What agencies? That proves you're a spy! You honest?  No I'm not! Yes I am! That you had to Google those acronyms when you already knew what they were! No I didn't!
> 
> Is this you?        .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!
> 
> No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! I don't have any agencies! You're the one who always goes on about agencies and you're the one who knows all 3 letters for those agencies! I'm not the one watching Chinese TV for hours and hours!  No but you should be! I think lots of others are already watching you anyway  I'm going to go on his twitter and tell him you're a Ukrainian British Chinese spy! You're not or you are, make up your mind! That's a spy-type answer! No I do not! Liar! I know nothing about it! Yes you did!
> 
> I think you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! You're saying you don't even know the CIA and KGB?     . So who is? I should be what? How would you know that if you're not a spy?! So you lie to Putin also?   I'm not a spy! How would you know that? Yes I did! Yes you are! Yes you do! No I didn't!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is you liar! Oh ok, so two of them! So what?! You are and you already bragged about it! Scroll up! LOL!!! You asked if you were my special project for the Kremlin and I said you should be!  You're online and I can see what you're posting  I would never lie to Putin! Yes you are  I know that by my experience watching you! You didn't! I'm not! I don't! You did! You are!!
Click to expand...


Is! You forgot about all of the spy agencies you're involved with! Answer the question!
I'm not and no I didn't! No!  I think I am!   I can see what you're posting!  Yes you would, you said you'd lie to him about me! No I'm not! You know that by your experience of being a spy! I did! You are! You do! I didn't! I'm not!


----------



## EduardBernstein

irosie91 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
> thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
> there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
> the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
> decency
Click to expand...

It is partially that the New Testament bible is antisemitic. It is also that whites losers blame their failures on Jews.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When have I ever lied? It's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're losing your mind? Are you a natural or you were raised to be a spy by your parents? Haha there is no such school! Lying liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? Neither! It's more believable than the "Hillary Clinton school of lying.   I'm a truth telling truth teller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your previous post  So both then. I didn't go to the Trizub school of lying or I'd be much better at it!  You are a lying liar you liar!
Click to expand...


No I didn't! Neither! If there was such a school you'd be no better at it, because you're already an expert at it.   That's a lie! You see, you're an expert!


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Eduard is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do! I doubt Eduard Bernstein is his real name. I think Bernstein is a Hebrew name but I'm not sure if it's German or Dutch. I don't know why, maybe his family went to Germany or Dutchland after fleeing the Spanish inquisition? And then made their way to Odessa?? I don't know, never heard that one before. Anyway I'm not sure if he's lying or maybe he's confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's his real name either. I think you're right. He'll probably claim he's related to Leonard Bernstein.   Probably both.
> Did you notice he didn't reply to our questions asking if he spoke Yiddish at home or if people called him a schmuk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree! Again!
> Who is Leonard Bernstein? Was he a neo Nazi?
> It's a German Dutch name?
> No I didn't notice, thank you for pointing it out! I forgot all about it! He's acting very suspiciously
Click to expand...


You wouldn't be so excited about it if it happened often.  
You haven't heard of Leonard Bernstein, the World famous AMERICAN composer?!
 Yes it is. Yes he is, very strangely.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Ukraine does, right? I don't know where he is now but yes he was in Ukraine and teaching at some university there. LOL he lived in Ukraine and wasn't welcome in Russia. I'm not sure when he was in Russia but I'm fairly certain that was during Yeltsin's time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
Click to expand...

Russia doesn't have the history of antisemitism as Ukraine.
Khmelnytsky Uprising - Wikipedia
Koliyivshchyna - Wikipedia
Symon Petliura - Wikipedia
Stepan Bandera - Wikipedia
John Demjanjuk - Wikipedia
Ukrainian collaboration with Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS (1st Galician) - Wikipedia
Kishinev pogrom - Wikipedia
Kiev pogroms (1919) - Wikipedia
Lviv pogroms (1941) - Wikipedia
Kamianets-Podilskyi massacre - Wikipedia
Odessa pogroms - Wikipedia
Kiev pogrom (1905) - Wikipedia


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is united, you doofus!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You >
Click to expand...


All I've got to say to that is.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> Hey, where did Eduardo go??



I thought he was avoiding us, but he's just posted. He didn't answer our questions though


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
Click to expand...


You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Russia of course. You should, he's in the US. Prove that he lived in Ukraine. I can show you proof he lived in Russia for 5 years. Why does it matter, he was there to be with his fellow nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia doesn't have the history of antisemitism as Ukraine.
> Khmelnytsky Uprising - Wikipedia
> Koliyivshchyna - Wikipedia
> Symon Petliura - Wikipedia
> Stepan Bandera - Wikipedia
> John Demjanjuk - Wikipedia
> Ukrainian collaboration with Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
> 14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS (1st Galician) - Wikipedia
> Kishinev pogrom - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogroms (1919) - Wikipedia
> Lviv pogroms (1941) - Wikipedia
> Kamianets-Podilskyi massacre - Wikipedia
> Odessa pogroms - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogrom (1905) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I think you'll find it does. Kishinev is in Moldova not Ukraine.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia doesn't have the history of antisemitism as Ukraine.
> Khmelnytsky Uprising - Wikipedia
> Koliyivshchyna - Wikipedia
> Symon Petliura - Wikipedia
> Stepan Bandera - Wikipedia
> John Demjanjuk - Wikipedia
> Ukrainian collaboration with Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
> 14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS (1st Galician) - Wikipedia
> Kishinev pogrom - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogroms (1919) - Wikipedia
> Lviv pogroms (1941) - Wikipedia
> Kamianets-Podilskyi massacre - Wikipedia
> Odessa pogroms - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogrom (1905) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'll find it does. Kishinev is in Moldova not Ukraine.
Click to expand...

Kishinev happened because a Ukrainian boy was killed, and of course the losers blamed the Jews.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
Click to expand...

Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.


----------



## irosie91

EduardBernstein said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
> thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
> there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
> the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
> decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is partially that the New Testament bible is antisemitic. It is also that whites losers blame their failures on Jews.
Click to expand...


what does  "white"  have to do with it?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia doesn't have the history of antisemitism as Ukraine.
> Khmelnytsky Uprising - Wikipedia
> Koliyivshchyna - Wikipedia
> Symon Petliura - Wikipedia
> Stepan Bandera - Wikipedia
> John Demjanjuk - Wikipedia
> Ukrainian collaboration with Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
> 14th Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS (1st Galician) - Wikipedia
> Kishinev pogrom - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogroms (1919) - Wikipedia
> Lviv pogroms (1941) - Wikipedia
> Kamianets-Podilskyi massacre - Wikipedia
> Odessa pogroms - Wikipedia
> Kiev pogrom (1905) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'll find it does. Kishinev is in Moldova not Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kishinev happened because a Ukrainian boy was killed, and of course the losers blamed the Jews.
Click to expand...


"the losers"?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
Click to expand...


It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?


----------



## irosie91

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
Click to expand...


Ukraine has far too few jews left to BLAME----during the time that there were
jews there----the UKRAINIANS  did despise them based on religion----now
having a  mythological jewish grandma is a problem.    The Russians created
the PALE OF SETTLEMENT ----knowing the situation would be bloody


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
Click to expand...

Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.


----------



## EduardBernstein

irosie91 said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
> thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
> there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
> the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
> decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is partially that the New Testament bible is antisemitic. It is also that whites losers blame their failures on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does  "white"  have to do with it?
Click to expand...

Whites don't  get as educated, or work as hard as Jews. They often get resentful of Jews, especially the losers of the heap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
Click to expand...

Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EduardBernstein said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
> thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
> there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
> the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
> decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is partially that the New Testament bible is antisemitic. It is also that whites losers blame their failures on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does  "white"  have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't  get as educated, or work as hard as Jews. They often get resentful of Jews, especially the losers of the heap.
Click to expand...

Many of the greatest intellects have been Whites. What an idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why David Duke relocated to Ukraine?  Wasn't that after Russia kicked him out? And then later on Russia banned Mein Kampf?
> Is Mein Kampf banned in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Because Klassen is a Ukrainian surname. 
What an idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing compared with Russian and Polish neo nazis. Russian neo nazis have been fighting on the Russian side in Donbas, probably some Polish neo nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because western Ukraine has more Polak blood than the east. Polaks love killing Jews.
Click to expand...

Poland helped save Jews so many times. 
Poland allowed in millions of Jewish refugees.
Poland was the first to fight the Nazis.
Poland warned the World about the Holocaust, with Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, and Stefan Korbonski.
Poland had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations.


----------



## EduardBernstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because western Ukraine has more Polak blood than the east. Polaks love killing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland helped save Jews so many times.
> Poland allowed in millions of Jewish refugees.
> Poland was the first to fight the Nazis.
> Poland warned the World about the Holocaust, with Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, and Stefan Korbonski.
> Poland had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations.
Click to expand...

Poland killed more Jews than they helped.


----------



## EduardBernstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Klassen is a Ukrainian surname.
> What an idiot.
Click to expand...

There are all kinds of people with roots in Ukraine. They mixed together to create Ukraine.


----------



## EduardBernstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
Click to expand...

Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?


----------



## EduardBernstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the religions that did it------Catholicism and Eastern Orthodox.  ----
> thus the broad based unwashed masses were highly influenced----but
> there were some elements influenced by the ENLIGHTENMENT-----like---
> the highly honored  FRANZ JOSEF-------he did bring out a bit of short lived
> decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is partially that the New Testament bible is antisemitic. It is also that whites losers blame their failures on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does  "white"  have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't  get as educated, or work as hard as Jews. They often get resentful of Jews, especially the losers of the heap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of the greatest intellects have been Whites. What an idiot.
Click to expand...

Jews have far more Nobel prize winners per capita than white Christians do.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
Click to expand...


You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.


----------



## Trizub

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke relocated to Ukraine? That is one antisemitic Nazi. I bet Ukraine cheered for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Klassen is a Ukrainian surname.
> What an idiot.
Click to expand...


Well spotted, Limpy.
How did you get unbanned?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask Ukraine's Jewish president?


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence he lived in Ukraine, that's fake news. He did live in Russia for 5 years though, he knew where to find people like him.
> 
> 
> 
> He lived in Ukraine lol. Yes he did know where to find them since there are millions of Ukrainian living in Russia!  So he finally realized he should relocate to the country where all his supporters came from!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He went there, because of the millions of Russian nazis living in Russia.  He thought he could persuade Ukrainians to turn nazi, but he failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ukrainian Nazi created his own Nazi religion.Ben Klassen - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Klassen is a Ukrainian surname.
> What an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are all kinds of people with roots in Ukraine. They mixed together to create Ukraine.
Click to expand...


It's an obvious German, possibly Jewish name.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Ukraine's Jewish president?
Click to expand...

Ukraine voted in a Jewish president. Simply because they now are starting to feel guilty for all the Jews they killed.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
Click to expand...

Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Ukraine's Jewish president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine voted in a Jewish president. Simply because they now are starting to feel guilty for all the Jews they killed.
Click to expand...


That certainly isn't the reason.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
Click to expand...


You must try harder.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's news to me. If he's so pro Russian, why does he support sanctions? All these "Russia supporters" in the EU but not one of them can vote against continuing those sanctions?
> LOL has he said so? I think he's just another populist/nationalist like a lot of other European nations these days. Anti immigration. So that makes him a Nazi?!
> 
> Oh ok $300 trillion. Is that better?  OMG you are ridiculous.
> 
> *IS!!
> *
> You implied it then! We are keeping our chickens! You don't deserve any plump, juicy chickens! _Clean _chickens! What was a long time ago? I think you answered out of order  I thought we already had full control of you people?! Maybe it's time to invade! We will kill your cows and feed you chickens!! I'm so happy you agree  Um, I think Russia may have one or two nukes pointed at western Europe   NATO's true purpose was to keep you animals from fighting with each other and dragging the rest of the world into it! Again!
> 
> No, not really. Again, he has Trump and Macron on his side (according to you) so that's 3 of 8. He was already complaining that all the others do is complain about Crimea and Donbass so why bother? He is part of a "big club", the G20, which is of much more use to him since China and India are members (BRICS)
> 
> LOL a lot more than "a bit"  Soros backed the Orange Revolution so please don't downplay it as a "rerun". He _was _elected though in 2010 and _again _run out of office! At this point, Russia doesn't GAF what anyone thinks. They look pretty good to China  And India and No Korea and the Saudis. I wasn't!
> 
> I _tried_! Not only did I try to fight off the Croats and Bosnians but some Russian who hated Americans and then the 2 Serbs who were always arguing with me or complaining about how I was treating those poor innocent Croats! OMG. [I will add here that I finally abandoned the forum after I was fed up with the Serbs! They would do NOTHING to fight back! And complain to me!] No, I was far more attached to the Russians. I said I didn't attack him for being muslim or because he was muslim. He was attacking Serbs so his religion didn't matter. Yeah I know.
> 
> LOL no they would not, not most of them. If they went back to communism, they know their already tiny pensions would get even smaller. Old people tend to get nostalgic for "the old days" even if the old days were terrible. Yup, until he started learning German and sent me pics of the "beautiful" Nazi soldiers from WW2, then he loved Germans lol. The kid was a troll and you took him too seriously  Yugoslavia is not coming back. I just don't understand why they would dream of any reunification with Croat Nazis who slaughtered them during WW2. Just unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you, France and Germany can't be seen to be fighting, they're the core of the EU. If people see France and Germany fighting they'll claim it's the end of the EU! France wanted to sell Russia those warships remember, until they were persuaded not to by the EU.
> 
> He is a nazi, anyone can see that, except maybe an extreme right wing Trump supporter and before you ask, yes I do mean you.
> 
> It is for him! No I'm not
> 
> Is!
> 
> No I didn't! You can keep them! Scroll up!  I don't think I did!
> You haven't yet, but if Trump had his way you will! You want to invade a NATO country?! You should be, it happens so rarely.   And it's American nukes which is preventing Russia from using them! No it wasn't, the EU was formed for that reason. NATO exists to protect the West from Russia!
> 
> Yes really! That's only 2 out of 7! As I already said and rightly so. The G7 is the elite club then! Maybe it is, but it's not as prestigious as being in the elite club.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he backed it, he wasn't responsible for it! It was a rerun, he cheated the first time and the Ukrainian people protested against it! So where was Soros then? It never has! Not the most trustworthy countries.
> 
> Why were you doing that though? It's not your fight and if most Serbs weren't bothered about it why were you? Which means you weren't appreciated on there and was sticking your nose in! OK.
> 
> Yes they would! They probably think they would be bigger! They think the old days were good! He really did pine for the Soviet Union, even if he never lived in it.    They want to be part of something bigger and more important, Serbia is an insignificant country. Yugoslavia was more powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ridiculous. To me, that shows the EU as weak. Pressured "by the EU' - by who exactly?
> 
> LOL I'm not extreme right wing or really a Trump supporter - I voted _against _Hillary, remember? And remember when I said I would vote for Harambe before I'd vote for Hillary? Or even Kadyrov?
> 
> I'm not sure the gdp of the whole world is $300 trillion but if you want to believe Putin owns the world, be my guest
> 
> Not!
> 
> You did though. What will you eat with no cows or chickens? I just scrolled up! You certainly did
> Nah, that isn't what I've been hearing about for the last 2 decades. That we dictate to the UK (and pretty much the rest of the world)
> I don't support NATO so yeah! NATO exists to keep the peace and the world would be much more peaceful without the Brits sticking their noses in it. Take a good look at British history and look at the state of the world right now and see how much of it is their fault. Actually, it's quite common for you to agree with me  LOL! You think Russia would start nuking western Europe or something? Or your precious Ukraine? Do you know how much radiation would spread all over the place including in Russia?
> The excuse for NATO was to protect western Europe from the Soviet Union ie "communism" but a lot of them were commies anyway. Which is why we let so many Nazis go, to help 'fight' against the commies taking over. Oh, oops, of course there were no "_real_" commies outside of the Russian SSR because it was only ethnic Russians who _truly _believed and all the others (looking at you, eastern Europeans!) all the others "only joined for the benefits"  So here we  have _only _ethnic Russians and a very large number of west Europeans who were true believers even though there were no  benefits of being a commie in _western _Europe. Is that right? Do I have that right?
> 
> Huh? If Russia rejoins G7 that would make it G8. Duh! Doofus! Trump + Macron + Putin = 3 or do you think Putin would vote against himself? lol.  It is not "rightly so", it's stupid and a waste of time. It's like insisting Trump tell Putin for the 1,000th time "don't interfere in our elections" every time they meet and then talk about nothing else. What's the point in going if that's all you're going to hear?!
> 
> LOL the most prestigious and elite club is a seat on the UN Security Council
> Why are you going on about it anyway? Ukraine doesn't belong to any of them
> 
> Backing it does make Soros responsible. Had he not backed it, it may not have happened. Probably wouldn't have happened. Ukraine needs to be more careful of outsiders meddling and not just Russia. I'm serious. That's hard to believe when Yanu ran in 2010 in an open and fair election and then _won _it. You mean where was Soros when Yanu was openly and fairly elected?  Or when Yanu was run out of office the second time? If Soros had anything to do with it the second time, it's well hidden or the press isn't talking about it. But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway, Kiev had John McCain and Victoria Nuland helping out, plus Obama on the phone to Yanukovich warning him not to shoot at protesters even when those protesters were killing policemen. Russia - Putin - gave up a while back, that's true. What are you saying about our dearest ally the Saudis?!
> 
> I told you, I did it for uther and with his permission. He wanted it cleaned up. Who are you to question where I was and why I was there when you were trolling and posting vicious hate speech _for years_ on the Russia forum? Uther appreciated the effort but he didn't like me attacking Nazi Croats like that. Weird.
> 
> That's ridiculous and Russians are smarter than that. They want _Russia _to be powerful, not bigger lol. Russia is already the largest nation by size so....? More land won't make them any more powerful, plus there would be too much resistance by the natives if they invaded somewhere. Why bother? Someplace like Ukraine would only be a drain on Russian resources. Look at eastern Ukraine or Crimea. LOL no he did not. He wanted to travel and go to medical school in the US. When he couldn't because of political reasons, he learned German and went to school there. He would never be able to do that if he lived under the SU and he knew it. Um, you just said that about the Russians. Croatia isn't exactly a powerhouse either lol. Maybe one day those nations (former Yugoslavia) can create some sort of union since they would be stronger together. Not the Croats though! Fuck those Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shows the EU wants to appear united. Merkel.
> 
> Trying to convince me you're not extreme right wing by saying you voted for Trump isn't the best way to convince me.
> 
> Putin has hidden trillions, he's such a crook that maybe he is richer than the GDP of the World.
> 
> No it isn't! Yes I am!
> 
> Didn't!
> 
> Didn't! The UK has it's own cows and chickens! I don't believe you! I certainly didn't!
> Yes you do dictate to the World and you admit it! I wouldn't expect a Russian to support NATO! The US has started more wars than any other country in the last 75 years! It's quite uncommon! So what exactly do you think those short range nukes are for! Yes I do, yet you keep saying you want to nuke Ukraine and Poland! No you don't have it right, when do you ever have it right?
> 
> It's still 5 against 3! Yes it is and Putin should be reminded of it all the time! Trump wouldn't say that, Putin helped him to win the election!
> 
> I was talking about elite between the G7 and G20! So?
> 
> Of course it would have happened, Ukrainians started those protests themselves! Do you think they needed Soros to push them to do that?! I know that you're seriously on Russia's side! In 2010 when he also cheated, but got away with it! The Maidan protests had been going on for 3 months before any Yanks got involved! He didn't listen to him did he?! That's after Yanukovich had  given orders to shoot protestors! Gave up on what? That it's not trustworthy!
> 
> Yet he wasn't happy with everything you were doing! Why would an "American" support Serbia? What vicious hate speech? Did you see what your side wrote about Ukraine?! He probably only wanted it cleansed of Albanians!
> 
> No they're not. They're the biggest, but not as big as they once were! They want as much land as they can get, that's why Putin has invaded his neighbours! It didn't stop Putin from taking them did it? Unlol didn't go to school in Germany!
> 
> Serbia controlled Yugoslavia not Croatia, that's why Uther wants Yugoslavia back! It's too late for that, they've all voted for independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why the UK wants to leave?  When is she leaving?
> 
> LOL you know what I think of Trump and why I voted for him
> 
> LMAO! What about $1 quadrillion?
> 
> It is! You aren't!
> 
> DID!
> 
> Did! Your cows have mad cow disease and your chickens are scrawny and tough. Why don't you believe me?! You most certainly did!
> 
> OMG if we dictated to the world, the world wouldn't have all these problems. If we dictated to only the UK, they wouldn't have let that Iranian tanker go against our wishes! Against our _demands_! All Brits should be shot for it! Really? So I'm in good company  LOL! Yeah but those wars weren't all at once like you stupid Europeans do! You point your fingers at us but say nothing about all the nations the UK invaded and 'colonized' since the 1600's! How many ethnic groups did they completely wipe out anyway? Maybe one day the Indians will get their stolen jewels back and the Egyptians will get their stolen artifacts. It's more common than you want to admit!  To do the world a favor and nuke the UK. No I don't! I just said I want to nuke the UK! I'm always right!
> 
> So? 5 against 3 is better than 7 against 1. But Trump did tell him that last time he met with Putin No he did not, Mueller's report said NO COLLUSION! And Comey might be going to jail for setting Trump up and getting Mueller appointed in the first place.
> 
> You think the G20 isn't elite enough?!
> 
> No and I'm pretty sure I said that _"But I don't think Soros needed to intervene then anyway"._ So?!  How do you know he cheated? What do you mean when he _also _cheated?  He was fairly elected in 2010 so you can't say Ukrainians didn't want him. Yes and that's when it turned violent. Yes he did, that's why it didn't turn into a massacre. When was that? Yanukovich agreed to the protesters demands and was going to hold early elections and that's when snipers started shooting into the crowd and they were calling for a 'revolution' instead. Putin gave up on the west. It is though.
> 
> Which makes no sense because he knew how I was and how I talk to people so he was happy I went over there but not happy about how I was arguing with people?! It made no sense which is another reason why I got frustrated and left. I'm pretty sure I just explained that, duh!  The vicious hate speech your side posted every day on every page and nearly every post! Who did? Roby and that's it. But don't point fingers because it doesn't excuse your own behavior. LOL I don't know but if that's what he wanted, he never said so. He never talked badly about Albanians or any of them really, not even Croats.
> 
> They are though and I think you're projecting yourself onto Russians  So? They have more than enough land and resources and they know it. They have so much land the government was giving some away. OMG you mean it had nothing to do with bombing Ossetians in their homes or the Trade building fire and the Nazis running around calling to "kill the Russians, kill the Jews"? It was crazy and it was scary and you scared ethnic Russians so wtf did you expect? Unlol was learning English because he wanted to go to medical school here. But the government limited or stopped Russian students from coming here so he was very angry and decided to try Germany. That's why he was learning German. I don't know if he ended up going to Germany or somewhere else but that was his plan the last time I talked to him.
> 
> I really do not understand Serbs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I don't know.
> 
> Yes, but don't pretend you don't like him!
> 
> He has that much!
> 
> It is! I am!
> 
> DIDN'T!
> 
> Didn't! Had not have and no they're not! I most certainly didn't!
> 
> You do try and dictate to the World! The UK is standing up to the US while it still can, once Trump's trade deal is in place the US will have complete control of the UK! That's mad, you're dangerous! Why do you hate Brits so much? You mean "good company" Russia?
> Which wars have all been at the same time? What about other empires including your beloved Russian empire?! Maybe they will. No it's not! How would that do the World a favour you warmongering
> Yes you do! You also said you want to nuke Ukraine, Poland and France! You're always wrong!
> 
> It is, but it means Trump and Putin can be outvoted by the 5 every time.
> Yes he did and everyone knows he did!
> 
> It's not as elite as the G7!
> 
> He didn't need to intervene, it happened without him! So what?! They wouldn't have been a rerun if he hadn't cheated! In 2010 some workers in Eastern Ukraine were told they would lose their jobs if they didn't vote for Yanukovich and they had to take photos of their ballot papers to prove they had! No he wasn't and yes I can! It turned violent when Yanukovich started attacking protestors! No he didn't! When was what? That's what he said, but then he gave the order to shoot protestors! Putin was never on the West's side! No it's not!
> 
> Probably, because you were arguing with the wrong people! You should have asked him which posters he had a problem with. In response to your side's vicious hate speech! Almost everyone on your side not just Roby! LFOD posted some really nasty things about Ukraine after the war started, which even you admitted Uther was upset by his comments. Yes it does, your side got back what you gave our side! He never talked badly about Albanians, are you joking?
> 
> No they're not and no I'm not! Are you talking about tiny Georgia having more than enough land?! Which you think it's OK for ultra massive 50 times bigger than it needs to be Russia to steal from it?! Which government? Are you mixing up things which happened in Georgia and Ukraine? Scared ethnic Russians? Putin did that with his idiotic lying propaganda, he is responsible for the war in Donbas and everything else which has happened!
> I doubt whether he ended up in Germany.
> 
> Neither do most people.
Click to expand...


There are lots of reasons, I'm sure, but this started when all those Polaks went to the UK 

I'm kinda mad at him actually.

All the money in the world and then some 

Isn't and you are!!

YES YOU DID! 

Did so! So what, they could get it again and yes they are! Yes you did!

Then why have the Brits complained about being 'dicated to' by the US for the last 20-30 years? LOL @ "complete control" because the UK will definitely try to 'stand up for itself' after that, as usual, and dictate to us, as usual. I am not dangerous and I should be advising Trump  himself! British buttlicker! 

World Wars 1 & 2 plus how many wars was the UK involved in for the 200 years before that? Don't point fingers! When Russia does it, it's "whataboutism" and that applies to you too! I hope they do! Yes it is! Brits are and have always been troublemakers, invaders, and always trying to call the shots everywhere! 

I said I wanted to nuke France?! I must have been angry. 

I don't think that's how G8 works lol.

Who did what?? 

LOL! 

OK I just read that Berezovsky gave $30 million to aide the Orange Revolution and we all know they had Soros' backing as well. I don't know who 'helped' financially during Maidan but I guarantee someone did, definitely  the US government. How many of Porko's voters were forced to vote for him? Do you have proof of this? Not Ukrinform please! Or KyivPost! OMG he was openly and fairly elected in 2010! You are in deep denial! It turned violent when Nuland shipped in west Ukrainian Nazis. She had to testify in front of the US Congress about it so please don't lie. No that's when the snipers started shooing protesters! AFTER Yanu agreed to their demands! Those are facts! He was at the very first, but cautious. It is!

I meant Russia has more than enough or have you lost your mind? Russia didn't invade all of Georgia and take the whole thing. They helped South Ossetia and Abkhazia gain their independence mostly to keep those people from being wiped out and genocided by greedy Georgians. Russia didn't invade Ukraine or Kiev would be run from Moscow right now. They were protecting ethnic Russians for good reason. Do you want me to find the videos of that guy calling to kill all Russians and Jews? And the articles about how he was assassinated? Most likely under orders from the US government - can't have Americans seeing us supporting this Nazi. right? He was an embarrassment. Or what about those guys who went into the TV station and threatened the reporter? Or the guy shooting into the trade center building when people were trying to jump? 

How do you know where he ended up?! You didn't even talk to him.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! [/ [/ [/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was disappointed when he went to recruit Russians but all he could find were Ukrainian supporters. So he moved closer to the source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he was happy he found so many neo nazis in Russia, then went to Ukraine to meet Russian neo nazis there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean he could only find Ukrainian Nazis in Russia so he decided to hell with it and moved to Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you meant, but you're wrong and I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! [/ [/ [/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am right!
Click to expand...


You are never right!


----------



## MoonPie

EduardBernstein said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
Click to expand...

They really are though


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe it was out of remorse. LOL he has all of Russia to 'hide' in. Why would he need to hide anyway? No one can come and get him or arrest him there. Define neo Nazi please. I understand that as white supremacist. The vast majority are fighting on your side and Nazis wouldn't be accepted by the east. They fought Nazis in WW2, remember? The Chechens just want to kill Russians, plus they may ask for citizenship after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a     only the dumbest dumbo would believe that!
> He probably thought that Ukrainian spies might find him. It certainly wasn't because he'd found religion.
> There's a simple test, compare him with Limpy.
> "I understand that as white supremacist." Are you trying to tell us something about yourself?    They're not, they're fighting equally on both sides. There are Chechens fighting on the Russian side, which you can easily find by doing a Google search. Citizenship of Russia? They want independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doofus, you are! Doofus!    I do believe it though. Are you kidding?! LOL! American spies couldn't get to him so what makes you think Ukrainians could? LOL good choice but Girkin looks normal in comparison
> 
> Having trouble with reading comprehension?! I understand "neo Nazi" as "white supremacist".  Better? Here's a hint, I didn't say "I understand that AS A white supremacist", indicating myself as one.
> 
> How many are fighting on the pro Russia side? Do you have any numbers? Every report I see says they are fighting on _your _side. It makes no sense for neo nazis to fight on the pro Russian side since they are very anti Nazi and their fathers & grandfathers fought the Nazis in WW2 while your side _welcomed _them with flowers in their arms. Plus, you're saying neo Nazis on your side are fighting neo Nazis on the Donbass side?? How does that even make any sense?! Yes, pro Russian Chechens - we saw a video I think on Topix - but the Chechens on _your _side are terrorists who had joined ISIS! Before that, they were terrorists in that Chechen caliphate or whatever. No, those Chechens fighting for you are going to ask for Ukrainian citizenship. ??? there's no way they could emigrate to Russia - Russia would toss them in prison if they didn't shoot them on sight. They're terrorists. You support the independence of Chechen ISIS terrorists?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a   you   . That's because you're the dumbest dumbo.    No I'm not kidding! Ukrainian spies are better than American spies.
> I was talking about comparing Salvini with Limpy not Girkin!
> 
> That's what it looked like!
> 
> There are lots of neo nazis and Chechens fighting on the Russian side, lots of evidence was posted on Topix! Do a Google search and see what results you get! That's exactly what I'm saying. All of the nazi leaders on your side in Donbas were fighting with each  other! Better to have them all in Chechnya than elsewhere. If Putin had any sense he would give them independence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dumb and there's no dumbo emoticon hahaha! LOL no they are not. American spies are more honest than Ukrainian spies too
> Oh, sorry. Ok yes I agree! But, again, Girkin looks normal in comparison to both of them
> 
> I don't care what it looked like!
> 
> Not neo Nazis! Kadyrov-supporting Chechens, yes. Why are you pointing fingers to try and take attention off your Nazi Azov battalion or _Reich _Sektor? They weren't Nazis and that's offensive. The Nazis from your side went over there and I remember Zakharchenko talking about how their fathers fought and defeated the Nazis once before and now here they are again. So it's very hard to believe the east would allow any Nazis to fight for them. The Chechen terrorists gave up/got bored though and ran off to join ISIS. If Putin had any sense he'd send tanks into that "caliphate" or whatever it is they got set up and wipe those people out. Except most of them were probably killed in Syria anyway lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are and doofus and dumb mean the same thing.    Yes they are! No they're not!
> He almost does.
> 
> I don't care that you don't care.
> 
> Yes neo nazis! I'm not I'm pointing out facts that the majority fighting on the Russian side are neo nazis! Yet he was happy to fight alongside neo nazis! You are so naive!  Some of them are still fighting on your side!
> He's already tried that!
Click to expand...

They do not! There are subtle differences  Are not! OMG yes they are! 

I don't care that you don't care either! He wasn't! You lie too much! 

LOL what's the difference between a Nazi and a neo Nazi? Keeping in mind that you call Salvini a Nazi and not a neo Nazi. They are not Nazis or neo Nazis! It isn't "my" side, I'm not Russian, and no they are not! Chechens fighting on the Donbass side never joined ISIS you moron! There were rumors the Russian government gave some of those terrorist Chechens passports so they could leave and join ISIS and hopefully (probably) get killed. 
That wasn't the reason why Russia went into Syria but I think that was very clever


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The western press ignores Ukrainian and Polak Nazis so of course it seems like more of a problem in Russia. He is? How do you know? OMG just google it. I can show you proof he lived and taught in Ukraine. Yes, there are a lot of Ukrainians living in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about pics of Russian neo nazis, there are lots of them online! Everyone says it for a reason. It's not hard to find an article that stares that and find it yourself!
Click to expand...

Show me. There are lots of articles saying Putin killed Berezovsky too lol. Everyone says it for Russophobic reasons. Look at the "Trump colluded with Russia!" investigation. You know even Brennen claimed he had proof?! He was full of shit. So I don't care what "everyone" says, they all bad mouth Russia with no proof whatsoever. No, you make the accusation, you provide proof! That's how it works! Or do you want me making wild accusations about you?


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do but not all the messages appear when I click or reply. You should remember what you said!
> 
> LOL I just did
> 
> You are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't! I do remember!
> 
> Yes, typical thing for a Russian spy to do!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do! I'm scrolling up right now and reading the previous posts! You're being very silly!  If you really did remember, you would tell me. But you can't because you don't
> 
> What's typical and how would you know that if you aren't a spy yourself?
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get you to scroll up and find out for yourself, then you can get your scrolling diploma.
> 
> I read it online.
> 
> No I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want one!
> 
> Liar! I can't find any of that online!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you can't have one, because you don't know how to scroll.
> 
> I can.
> 
> No I'm not!
Click to expand...

I just scrolled right now! 

I know you can because you're a spy!

Are!!


----------



## gipper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia


Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not! My surname isn't "of the Kremlin"!  No, you shut up!
> 
> That's true  You stop!
> 
> 
> I did not! Yes I did! I agree, you are lazy!  You said scroll twice! You're obsessed! Doofus!! So what you're a liar?! Yes, you tell lie after lie! I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one comparing Ukraine to the Confederate states!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that's why I said it was a cover!   You shut up!
> 
> It is true.   No you stop!
> 
> You did! You didn't! i am sometimes.   So learn how to scroll, then I won't say it!
> 
> All lies as usua from you!
> 
> You compared them, I said there's no comparison whatsoever with Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> Who would even pick that as a surname?! Why would a Russian spy pick a surname like "of the Kremlin" anyway?! I think that might tip people off!
> 
> No you shut up! Shut up and stop telling me to shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not! I did! You are sometimes what?? Spying for China?  I just scrolled! I scrolled lots of times!
> 
> No you're the liar!
> 
> There isn't any comparison and Ukraine never existed before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a surname, it was a nickname! Everyone on Topix called you that!
> 
> Shut up, shut up, shut up!
> 
> Yes you did! Lazy! Maybe you're learning.
> 
> That is a lie!
> 
> You're right and wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone, only Amicus I think. Or did he call me Kaska? I forgot.
> 
> Don't you tell me to shut up! You shut up!
> 
> No I didn't! I'm not lazy! Shut up! I'm the one who taught you how to scroll!
> 
> You're lying again!
> 
> I'm always right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people on our side and some on your side called it you.   I don't think it was Amicus that called you that.
> 
> Don't tell me not to tell you to shut up, so shut up!
> 
> Yes you did! I didn't say you were! Shut up yourself! No you didn't!
> 
> No I'm not and what do you mean again?!
Click to expand...

No they didn't and I'm almost certain it was Amicus.

You shut up right now!!  Yes I did! On Reddit! 

Yes you are! Because you always lie so 'again' implies you sometimes tell the truth. Which you don't!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't! I can't keep track of all the agencies you're a triple and quadruple agent for! I know the Chinese are one because you talked about it  I only spy on you! You're only laughing to cover up the fact that you're afraid of me! You are! No you aren't! No I didn't, not the Chinese one! I had to ask you about it! You did!
> 
> No but why do you keep going on about it? Does it excite you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You mean you can't keep track of all your agencies! You mean because you work for them! Am I your special project with the Kremlin?   So what are you going to tell Putin about me?    I'm not! I am!  Yes you do! You already knew about it! I didn't!
> 
> No, I'm not into that sort of thing, I thought maybe you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! I don't have any agencies! You're the one who always goes on about agencies and you're the one who knows all 3 letters for those agencies! I'm not the one watching Chinese TV for hours and hours!  No but you should be! I think lots of others are already watching you anyway  I'm going to go on his twitter and tell him you're a Ukrainian British Chinese spy! You're not or you are, make up your mind! That's a spy-type answer! No I do not! Liar! I know nothing about it! Yes you did!
> 
> I think you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't! You're saying you don't even know the CIA and KGB?     . So who is? I should be what? How would you know that if you're not a spy?! So you lie to Putin also?   I'm not a spy! How would you know that? Yes I did! Yes you are! Yes you do! No I didn't!
> 
> I'm not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is you liar! Oh ok, so two of them! So what?! You are and you already bragged about it! Scroll up! LOL!!! You asked if you were my special project for the Kremlin and I said you should be!  You're online and I can see what you're posting  I would never lie to Putin! Yes you are  I know that by my experience watching you! You didn't! I'm not! I don't! You did! You are!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is! You forgot about all of the spy agencies you're involved with! Answer the question!
> I'm not and no I didn't! No!  I think I am!   I can see what you're posting!  Yes you would, you said you'd lie to him about me! No I'm not! You know that by your experience of being a spy! I did! You are! You do! I didn't! I'm not!
Click to expand...

Is not! Liar! OMG you lie so much! The only 3 letter agency I'm involved with is OMG! As in OMG you liar! Of course I know who those are and the KGB doesn't exist anymore! Your thinking is still stuck in the 70's! 

You are and you did!  Yes! You should be! So? I'm not the one telling people I'm a triple agent :
No I would never lie to Putin! Putin is a God! He'd know instantly if I was lying! You are though! I learned that by watching you! You didn't! I'm not! I don't! You did and it's probably on video somewhere  You are!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you lie all the time! Especially when you "can't remember" stuff. They taught you that at spy school! Or maybe the Hillary Clinton school of lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I say I can't remember something it's because I can't remember it! I didn't go to spy school. Is that something similar to the Vladimir Putin school if lying which you went to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're losing your mind? Are you a natural or you were raised to be a spy by your parents? Haha there is no such school! Lying liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? Neither! It's more believable than the "Hillary Clinton school of lying.   I'm a truth telling truth teller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your previous post  So both then. I didn't go to the Trizub school of lying or I'd be much better at it!  You are a lying liar you liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't! Neither! If there was such a school you'd be no better at it, because you're already an expert at it.   That's a lie! You see, you're an expert!
Click to expand...

It's implied! Both! That doesn't even make any sense and since it's your school, you'd be the expert! Liar! Lying liar!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a Spanish name? Or Eduardo? How can he be a Spanish Jew from Odessa? Spanish Jews don't speak Yiddish either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it an Hebrew name? I just checked, it's German or Dutch. What would German or Dutch Jews be doing in Odesa? Do you think Eduard might be lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do! I doubt Eduard Bernstein is his real name. I think Bernstein is a Hebrew name but I'm not sure if it's German or Dutch. I don't know why, maybe his family went to Germany or Dutchland after fleeing the Spanish inquisition? And then made their way to Odessa?? I don't know, never heard that one before. Anyway I'm not sure if he's lying or maybe he's confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's his real name either. I think you're right. He'll probably claim he's related to Leonard Bernstein.   Probably both.
> Did you notice he didn't reply to our questions asking if he spoke Yiddish at home or if people called him a schmuk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree! Again!
> Who is Leonard Bernstein? Was he a neo Nazi?
> It's a German Dutch name?
> No I didn't notice, thank you for pointing it out! I forgot all about it! He's acting very suspiciously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be so excited about it if it happened often.
> You haven't heard of Leonard Bernstein, the World famous AMERICAN composer?!
> Yes it is. Yes he is, very strangely.
Click to expand...

It does though 

Nope but then I'm not spying on America like you are! 

He's always been strange but he's more stranger than normal.


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Donbass and Crimea  Doofus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be united once Russia is forced out of those occupied territories, doofus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I've got to say to that is.
Click to expand...

You're pretend laughing!!


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where did Eduardo go??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was avoiding us, but he's just posted. He didn't answer our questions though
Click to expand...

Do you think he's ignoring us because we know he isn't related to that Leonard Bernstein guy?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean they're any good at it. Saudis send lots of students to the US to study engineering and can't build a damned thing.


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post evidence of this because all we read about are Nazis, neo Nazis, and anti Russian Chechen terrorists fighting on Kiev's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already discussed this. You already know the war in Donbas was started by Russian neo nazi Gherkin, who's now hiding in a monastery in Russia and some of his neo nazi friends. There are Chechen nazis fighting on the Russian side also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem started when they started making fake Nazi nations like Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is the west. Western Ukraine welcomed the Nazis. They're a different religion than the rest of the country too, with a different history. If Ukraine ever wants to be united, it will have to give back the western part to Poland, Romania, and whatever other countries have claims on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because western Ukraine has more Polak blood than the east. Polaks love killing Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland helped save Jews so many times.
> Poland allowed in millions of Jewish refugees.
> Poland was the first to fight the Nazis.
> Poland warned the World about the Holocaust, with Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, and Stefan Korbonski.
> Poland had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations.
Click to expand...


----------



## MoonPie

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
Click to expand...

Wasn't it the Kulaks who owned the farms and the Kulaks were German?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must try harder.
Click to expand...

I did I am a retired history professor.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Trizub said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Ukraine's Jewish president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine voted in a Jewish president. Simply because they now are starting to feel guilty for all the Jews they killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That certainly isn't the reason.
Click to expand...

Sure it is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Russia, Poland and Hungary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
Click to expand...

Ukrainians had a bunch of rocket scientists. They were pretty smart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

gipper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
Click to expand...

How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?


----------



## MoonPie

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians had a bunch of rocket scientists. They were pretty smart.
Click to expand...

Yes that's true. But the rocket factories shut down and turned into clock factories so the rocket scientists sold their rocket technology to North Korea. That's how NK was suddenly able to build rockets that can reach the US.


----------



## gipper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
Click to expand...

You need to educate yourself on the horrendous and provocative actions of the Polish government prior to WWII. This article is a good place to start. Few people know the truth of what caused WWII. 

Why Germany Invaded Poland


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians had a bunch of rocket scientists. They were pretty smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's true. But the rocket factories shut down and turned into clock factories so the rocket scientists sold their rocket technology to North Korea. That's how NK was suddenly able to build rockets that can reach the US.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must try harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did I am a retired history professor.
Click to expand...




EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must try harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did I am a retired history professor.
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised you're retired.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is one of the biggest producers of engineers in the world today. How dumb.
> The Countries With The Most Engineering Graduates [Infographic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is among the most poor of Europe. Even Islamic Albania is richer. How smart is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Ukraine's Jewish president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine voted in a Jewish president. Simply because they now are starting to feel guilty for all the Jews they killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That certainly isn't the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is.
Click to expand...


It's not, it had nothing to do with him being a Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

gipper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to educate yourself on the horrendous and provocative actions of the Polish government prior to WWII. This article is a good place to start. Few people know the truth of what caused WWII.
> 
> Why Germany Invaded Poland
Click to expand...


Frigging hilarious. Gdansk was a free city, not a Polish city.
Why not speak about how the first Germans came to Gdansk, a city with a Polish tribal name?
The first Germans to the region came invited in as friends of Poland at the turn of the 1300's. They went onto betray their friendship, and raze the purely Polish city Gdansk to the ground, killing up to 10,000 Poles in the Gdansk Massacre.

The Poles also had control of Gdansk until 1793. When once again German Prusssians betrayed the Polish - Prussian treaty they had with Poland formed in 1791. For such a silly reason as they hadn't been informed about Poland's revolutionary May 3rd 1791 Constitution which awarded 20% of the Polish population voting rights, well above the 6% voting population from the slightly earlier USA constitution had.

Bromberg? Please. Germans were the real ones butchering Poles before WW2 had begun. Operation Tannenberg targeted ethnic Poles living in Nazi Germany months before Nazi Germany had invaded.

The article states September 3rd of 1939. Are they aware that a couple of days earlier Nazi Germany had invaded Poland, mass murdering Poles?

The Bromberg Massacre on the 3rd of September happened because local Germans were collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill, and oppress ethnic Poles.

German Nazis didn't just go into Poland to take back supposed lands Poland stole. Even though just about every town Poland took over was dominantly Polish.

Warsaw for example which was never Germany's lands, had been taken over by Nazi Germany, and razed to the ground completely, with 200,000 Poles killed in Warsaw alone.


----------



## gipper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to educate yourself on the horrendous and provocative actions of the Polish government prior to WWII. This article is a good place to start. Few people know the truth of what caused WWII.
> 
> Why Germany Invaded Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frigging hilarious. Gdansk was a free city, not a Polish city.
> Why not speak about how the first Germans came to Gdansk, a city with a Polish tribal name?
> The first Germans to the region came invited in as friends of Poland at the turn of the 1300's. They went onto betray their friendship, and raze the purely Polish city Gdansk to the ground, killing up to 10,000 Poles in the Gdansk Massacre.
> 
> The Poles also had control of Gdansk until 1793. When once again German Prusssians betrayed the Polish - Prussian treaty they had with Poland formed in 1791. For such a silly reason as they hadn't been informed about Poland's revolutionary May 3rd 1791 Constitution which awarded 20% of the Polish population voting rights, well above the 6% voting population from the slightly earlier USA constitution had.
> 
> Bromberg? Please. Germans were the real ones butchering Poles before WW2 had begun. Operation Tannenberg targeted ethnic Poles living in Nazi Germany months before Nazi Germany had invaded.
> 
> The article states September 3rd of 1939. Are they aware that a couple of days earlier Nazi Germany had invaded Poland, mass murdering Poles?
> 
> The Bromberg Massacre on the 3rd of September happened because local Germans were collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill, and oppress ethnic Poles.
> 
> German Nazis didn't just go into Poland to take back supposed lands Poland stole. Even though just about every town Poland took over was dominantly Polish.
> 
> Warsaw for example which was never Germany's lands, had been taken over by Nazi Germany, and razed to the ground completely, with 200,000 Poles killed in Warsaw alone.
Click to expand...

I don’t disagree. The Nazis were ruthless, but you need to recognize the Poles aren’t blameless in starting the war.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

gipper said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to educate yourself on the horrendous and provocative actions of the Polish government prior to WWII. This article is a good place to start. Few people know the truth of what caused WWII.
> 
> Why Germany Invaded Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frigging hilarious. Gdansk was a free city, not a Polish city.
> Why not speak about how the first Germans came to Gdansk, a city with a Polish tribal name?
> The first Germans to the region came invited in as friends of Poland at the turn of the 1300's. They went onto betray their friendship, and raze the purely Polish city Gdansk to the ground, killing up to 10,000 Poles in the Gdansk Massacre.
> 
> The Poles also had control of Gdansk until 1793. When once again German Prusssians betrayed the Polish - Prussian treaty they had with Poland formed in 1791. For such a silly reason as they hadn't been informed about Poland's revolutionary May 3rd 1791 Constitution which awarded 20% of the Polish population voting rights, well above the 6% voting population from the slightly earlier USA constitution had.
> 
> Bromberg? Please. Germans were the real ones butchering Poles before WW2 had begun. Operation Tannenberg targeted ethnic Poles living in Nazi Germany months before Nazi Germany had invaded.
> 
> The article states September 3rd of 1939. Are they aware that a couple of days earlier Nazi Germany had invaded Poland, mass murdering Poles?
> 
> The Bromberg Massacre on the 3rd of September happened because local Germans were collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill, and oppress ethnic Poles.
> 
> German Nazis didn't just go into Poland to take back supposed lands Poland stole. Even though just about every town Poland took over was dominantly Polish.
> 
> Warsaw for example which was never Germany's lands, had been taken over by Nazi Germany, and razed to the ground completely, with 200,000 Poles killed in Warsaw alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t disagree. The Nazis were ruthless, but you need to recognize the Poles aren’t blameless in starting the war.
Click to expand...


That's BS, Just because Poland didn't give back a Polish majority Gdansk Corridor, or allow a railway to be built, doesn't mean it had started WW2.

Nazi Germany actually invaded , and or tried to invade more than a dozen countries.

The guy was mad, he even invaded some of his Axis allies like Hungary, and Italy because they weren't hardcore as he was against Jews, and undesirables.


----------



## gipper

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> 
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to educate yourself on the horrendous and provocative actions of the Polish government prior to WWII. This article is a good place to start. Few people know the truth of what caused WWII.
> 
> Why Germany Invaded Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frigging hilarious. Gdansk was a free city, not a Polish city.
> Why not speak about how the first Germans came to Gdansk, a city with a Polish tribal name?
> The first Germans to the region came invited in as friends of Poland at the turn of the 1300's. They went onto betray their friendship, and raze the purely Polish city Gdansk to the ground, killing up to 10,000 Poles in the Gdansk Massacre.
> 
> The Poles also had control of Gdansk until 1793. When once again German Prusssians betrayed the Polish - Prussian treaty they had with Poland formed in 1791. For such a silly reason as they hadn't been informed about Poland's revolutionary May 3rd 1791 Constitution which awarded 20% of the Polish population voting rights, well above the 6% voting population from the slightly earlier USA constitution had.
> 
> Bromberg? Please. Germans were the real ones butchering Poles before WW2 had begun. Operation Tannenberg targeted ethnic Poles living in Nazi Germany months before Nazi Germany had invaded.
> 
> The article states September 3rd of 1939. Are they aware that a couple of days earlier Nazi Germany had invaded Poland, mass murdering Poles?
> 
> The Bromberg Massacre on the 3rd of September happened because local Germans were collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill, and oppress ethnic Poles.
> 
> German Nazis didn't just go into Poland to take back supposed lands Poland stole. Even though just about every town Poland took over was dominantly Polish.
> 
> Warsaw for example which was never Germany's lands, had been taken over by Nazi Germany, and razed to the ground completely, with 200,000 Poles killed in Warsaw alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t disagree. The Nazis were ruthless, but you need to recognize the Poles aren’t blameless in starting the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's BS, Just because Poland didn't give back a Polish majority Gdansk Corridor, or allow a railway to be built, doesn't mean it had started WW2.
> 
> Nazi Germany actually invaded , and or tried to invade more than a dozen countries.
> 
> The guy was mad, he even invaded some of his Axis allies like Hungary, and Italy because they weren't hardcore as he was against Jews, and undesirables.
Click to expand...

You need to get informed. You might be too slanted to get it done.


----------



## EduardBernstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
Click to expand...

So Poland was a Nazi ally since 1933?


----------



## EduardBernstein

T


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is probably the most antisemitic. They are poor losers looking to blame their failures on Jews. Ukrainian fields are filled with Jewish blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians had a bunch of rocket scientists. They were pretty smart.
Click to expand...

Thanks to Soviets investing in such science.


----------



## Trizub

I'll reply to this one another time.


----------



## Trizub

MoonPie said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, there was a controversial program shown on BBC TV before Euro 2012 about neo nazi Ukrainian and Polish football hooligans. There are a lot more neo nazis in Russia though, so obviously they will get more coverage. I read it in an article. I have Googled it and I couldn't find anything which stated he lived in Ukraine, only that he gave lectures at a university there. Then show it. What's that got to do with him being with Russian neo nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> OK we don't see pics of Russians at sporting events forming swastikas, etc. That was Poland and Ukraine. What we 'hear' about in Russia is reports of Russian neo Nazis but never any pics or proof, just accusations. "There are a lot more in Russia" _SO YOU SAY_, just like the press. He lived there and we talked about it on Topix. They weren't Russian neo Nazis though
> 
> He had avoided prosecution earlier by spending much of 2001-2002 in Russia and the Ukraine promoting anti-Semitism while safely out of the reach of the U.S. government. Returning to the U.S. late in 2002, Duke entered into a plea-bargained thirteen-month prison sentence.​
> Tracking David Duke
> 
> Ok so Russia _and _Ukraine but it doesn't say how long he spent in each so this one is a draw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never any picks or proof? There are lots of pics and proof online! So everyone says! I don't remember it! Yes they were!
> 
> It's stated online he spent 5 years in Russia, there's nothing online to say how long he stayed in Ukraine or that he even lived there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want pics as proof of Ukrainians and Polaks forming swastikas in the stands?! Or Nazi flags? There are pics everywhere - google Euro2012. I don't care what 'everyone says', I want proof. I don't see where he lived in Russia for 5 years either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine, Poland, and Hungary are the most antisemitic countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really are though
Click to expand...


Poland, Hungary and Russia are, not Ukraine!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hey Poland...I see Trump congratulated you on being invaded by the Nazis. That must feel so good!


----------



## Hugo Furst

*48 posts deleted for off topic/trolling content.*


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was responsible in part, for starting WWII. Nothing admirable about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How? By Poland having a non-aggression pact with Nazis since 1933, which ended when Nazi Germany had invaded Poland in 1939?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Poland was a Nazi ally since 1933?
Click to expand...


Not in the way you mean.


----------



## Trizub

EduardBernstein said:


> T
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. Ukraine doesn't blame it's "failures" on Jews. You're quite racist for a Jew, yet pro Russian. Which country created the Pale of Settlement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians were always jealous of Jewish success while they toyed in the fields, often coming out of the fields to mass murder Jews. The Pale of Settlement was created by Catherine the Great a German from Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think all Ukrainians "toyed" in the field and all Jews were rich.
> She did it on behalf of Russia and it was probably at the request of her Russian advisors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews try hard, and Ukrainians drink hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukrainians had a bunch of rocket scientists. They were pretty smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to Soviets investing in such science.
Click to expand...


Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.


It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
Click to expand...


My point is still correct.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
Click to expand...

What is your point?


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your point?
Click to expand...


Read what you replied to.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia


Look at it this way-if Poland could have held off the nazis, there would be no WWII-they failed the world.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
Click to expand...

I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way-if Poland could have held off the nazis, there would be no WWII-they failed the world.
Click to expand...


Do you know how easy Poland is to invade? It had no chance against the nazis.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, you need competent rocket scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


I say maybe there would.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pointless to argue that space and aircraft industries, and not only these, Ukraine got thanks to the Soviet Union. Without it, Ukraine would have been an agrarian country. The way it is heading now it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
Click to expand...

Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.


----------



## Third Party

Trizub said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way-if Poland could have held off the nazis, there would be no WWII-they failed the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how easy Poland is to invade? It had no chance against the nazis.
Click to expand...

I know-so how did they save anybody else if they could not save themselves?


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is still correct.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
Click to expand...


Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.


----------



## Trizub

Third Party said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ryszard Kuklinski helped prevent WW3.
> 
> Ryszard Kukliński - Wikipedia
> 
> As well as Polish Solidarity helped collapse the Soviet Union.
> 
> Solidarity (Polish trade union) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped saved Britain from Nazis in the Battle of Britain.
> 
> No. 303 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Soviets in 1920.
> 
> Battle of Warsaw (1920) - Wikipedia
> The British diplomat Edgar Vincent regards this event as one of the most important battles in history on his expanded list of most decisive battles, since the Polish victory over the Soviets stopped the spread of communism to Europe
> 
> Saved Ireland in the Irish Potato famine.
> 
> Polish explorer who saved over 200,000 during Irish Famine remembered in new exhibit
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Tatars, like at Hodow & long before.
> 
> Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia
> 
> Saved Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks at Vienna, Khotyn, and else where.
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1621) - Wikipedia
> 
> Helped Saved Europe from Mongols in Legnica.
> 
> Battle of Legnica - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way-if Poland could have held off the nazis, there would be no WWII-they failed the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how easy Poland is to invade? It had no chance against the nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know-so how did they save anybody else if they could not save themselves?
Click to expand...


Not everyone thinks like Sobieski.


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what you replied to.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Information Technology – UkraineInvest

Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out. 
They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
Click to expand...




ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
Click to expand...


There's no reason why they can't. Why are you pessimistic?


----------



## Third Party

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. And can repeat - without the USSR there wouldn't have been rocket scientists in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say maybe there would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
Click to expand...

Taras Bulba!


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. And the last thirty years prove this clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason why they can't. Why are you pessimistic?
Click to expand...

Because I live here and know Ukrainian mentality not from Internet.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a technologically advanced country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason why they can't. Why are you pessimistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I live here and know Ukrainian mentality not from Internet.
Click to expand...


Where do you live in Ukraine?


----------



## ESay

Trizub said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to know about some technological breakthrough happened in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason why they can't. Why are you pessimistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I live here and know Ukrainian mentality not from Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you live in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Chernigov.


----------



## Trizub

ESay said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information Technology – UkraineInvest
> 
> Why Ukraine is considered the Silicon Valley of Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have heard about growing IT sector in Ukraine. That's a good thing. We will see how this will work out.
> They work mostly for foreign companies. The main question is whether the Ukrainians will be able to create our own Google or something like that. And again, I am pessimistic in this matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason why they can't. Why are you pessimistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I live here and know Ukrainian mentality not from Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you live in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chernigov.
Click to expand...

Nice city. I've not been there, but I've passed through it on the train.


----------

